# Man Boobs of Steel



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2004)

I officially started doing the Westside routine today.  I had my first workout, and I really enjoyed it.  I figured a journal would be appropriate.  Hey, who doesn't want man boobs of steel?  Well, ladies I guess...  Anyway, down to the meat of the journal.

*Squat/DL ME:*

*Squats* 
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1

*SLDLs* 
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

*Decline Situps* 
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

*Bodybuilder Full Squats* 
185 x 5
185 x 5

*Single Leg Calf Raise* 
80 x 10
80 x 10

I finished this workout in almost exactly an hour, which includes a couple minutes of jumping jacks before I began, and 5-10 minutes of stretching at the end.

I have been practicing my squat form heavily with no weights, just the bar, and an all throughout my last cycle of P-RR-S; I think it paid off.  It felt really solid.  I may have possibly been able to hit 265, but since I have no spotter or power rack I tend to be extremely careful when squatting.  I can always dump the weight if necessary, but I don't want to give my dad a heartattack.

I have thrown in a little quad and calf work to maintain a more rounded physique.  However, I am willing to cut that out if I find I need to focus on targeted accessory work more to increase weight on the core lifts.  The bodybuilder squats are performed with a closer stance and my butt nearly touches the floor.  Definitely more quad activation that way.  The calf raises are held for a second at the top; it helps me maintain my mind muscle connection.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey in water

*Meal3* 
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5* 
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines in olive oil, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

My diet is going to look just like that most of the time, but with slight tailoring.  I usually shoot for about 3700-4000 calories per day.  I allow two cheat day per week, during which I usually have more.  I am lean bulking right now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

One of the funniest journal names I've seen..  GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool. I'm gonna follow your journal and maybe take a stab at this routine in a couple weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you have any specific goals with your new program?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2004)

*greekblondechic* 
Thanks for the support.  I try to instill humor anywhere I can in life.

*Arnie's left nu* 
Glad to hear it; I hope you enjoy it.  From a scientific standpoint, this program is very well laid out.  The results of others that use it speak for themselves.  Hopefully my results will be just as astounding.  I appreciate your interest.

*yellowmoomba* 
I've decided that I'm no longer going to make specific numerical goals.  If I make progress, then that's good enough for me.  I find it pointless to attempt to predict my progression with a training protocol that I have never tried before.  I suppose, as is the object with any powerlifting routine, my goals are to increase my 1RM in the three core lifts: bench press, squat, and deadlift.  However, mass is welcome too.  Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice journal name, lol. 

Good luck with Westside bro!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 19, 2004)

'Man Boobs of Steel'? Nice title... considering you first post was a leg workout, IMO it would be more appropriate to call it 'Buns-o-Steel'   

But great leg wo.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2004)

*MonStar*
Thanks, I'm glad you like the name.  You are one of the people who inspired me to try this program.

*BulkMeUp*
Ah, that's a good idea for my next journal.  I felt it went very well too.  The first workout after a week off always feels great.  However, I didn't expect to throw up more weight than before the week off.  Maybe my bench press will get back to where it was too.

I didn't workout today.  Tuesdays are always rough.  I come home from work about 11:30PM Monday night, poke around on the computer for 15 minutes, throw down my last meal, take care of oral hygiene, and get to sleep.  I have to wake up at 6:45AM for class, which goes until 10:20AM.  I get home about 10:45AM.  Then, I have to leave for work again by 1:00PM.  I usually try to make my lunches for work, take a little power nap (About 30 minutes today), and relax for a few.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2* 
4oz chicken breast, 2 slices WW bread, 2 TBSP PB, cucumber

*Meal3* 
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 6oz brown rice, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5* 
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines with mustard, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

Diet was good today.  I went a little heavy on the PB, but no biggie.  I still got a good mix of other EFAs.  My nap ran a little long and I needed something quick.  That was the quickest fat source available.  I'm excited about ME bench day tomorrow.  I'm even more excited about waking up on my own time.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

I figured I would post my current maxes for each of the three core lifts:

Bench Press - 225
Squat - 255
Deadlift - 305

I'll post today's workout and diet later tonight.  Just a random addition to the journal that I think is very important in a routine like this.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 20, 2004)

Pretty decent 1RM's so far CP, I am sure that you'll increase them though pretty easily. Westside shoots up your current 1RM's like crazy the first time you try it. At least in my experience.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I figured I would post my current maxes for each of the three core lifts:
> 
> Bench Press - 225
> Squat - 255
> ...


You have a good solid base here CP... especially at 19.  Good luck on the program.  I think you'll like Westside.  I am not a Westside convert , but a few months ago I started incorporating some of the methods into my training, particularly legs and back.  Really has improved my strength in those areas.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Pretty decent 1RM's so far CP, I am sure that you'll increase them though pretty easily. Westside shoots up your current 1RM's like crazy the first time you try it. At least in my experience.



They are decent, but I am sad about my bench press.  Doing it the incorrect way, with my arms perpendicular to my trunk and fully rotating my shoulders, I hit 265 without too much struggling.  My bench press has always been an anomaly though.  When I did 265, I only was capable of doing 215 x 4.  I don't see how that makes any sense.  Oh well, at least it makes more sense now in reference to my other core lifts.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You have a good solid base here CP... especially at 19.  Good luck on the program.  I think you'll like Westside.  I am not a Westside convert , but a few months ago I started incorporating some of the methods into my training, particularly legs and back.  Really has improved my strength in those areas.



Thanks for the positive words and the vote of confidence in the routine.  It makes me feel like I'm on the right track.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

*Bench Press ME:*

*Bench press* 
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 1
235 x Miss
235 x Miss
225 x 1

*CG Bench Press* 
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

*Yates Rows* 
175 x 7
175 x 7
175 x 7

*Military Press* 
125 x 5
125 x 4

*CG Supinated Chinups* 
25 x 7
25 x 6

I felt really good after the workout.  I forsee a little DOMS from this, but that's the way I like it.  The misses on the bench press were a little disconcerting.  As I said, I used to bench press 265 the wrong way, so it is mentally disappointing to see lower numbers.  However, I have faith that I will surpass those numbers.  I just have to keep on truckin'.  The second attempt was better than the first, but still not enough.  I believe it's my lats holding me back because I got stuck a relatively small distance from my trunk, but I'm not entirely sure.  I need to get SF in here to give me some advice on that one.

For the most part, my accessory work felt good.  My military presses were a little weak.  My triceps were very fatigued by that point.  I hit the CGs really hard.  Also, I am definitely increasing the weight on those rows next time.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 3/4 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2* 
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal3 - PWO* 
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5* 
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines in olive oil, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7* 
egg plant parmesan, 1 cup 2% cottage cheese

Diet was good, minus that cheat meal at the end.  I didn't go crazy with the portion, so it wasn't that bad.  I think that is one of the better cheat meals I have had in a while, and I get another one or two tomorrow.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 20, 2004)

CowPimp - heres a sweet article from gr81 for Determining and Strengthening Weaknesses for bench and squat


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36131


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 20, 2004)

Awesome. 

<-- throwing up his W

Seriously, I hope you see immediate results. Your bench may be a little slower to progress, but Westside produces insane gains in squats and deads. Just give it an honest 9 weeks and retest your maxes and I think you'll be very happy.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2004)

*Arnie's left nu*
Ah, very informative!  Thanks so much.  I just ran into my basement an played around with some really light weight to see if I could implement any of the coaching points.  I think my main problem is keeping my elbows perpendicular.  It's hard though, because I cannot do as much weight that way.  However, my ROM is drastically reduced.  I'm sure I will fully adapt after more practice.

*Saturday Fever*
I'm glad to see you've stopped by.  I really enjoyed the first two workouts so far.  Today will be my first DE workout.  It is a nice change of pace from the standard bodybuilding routine.  You, in particular, have been my inspiration to try this routine.

I plan on sticking with it for at least two cycles.  However, if my progress is as good as I anticipate, then I may stick with it for a little longer.  I still need to try other things, but I would definitely like to increase my relative strength.


----------



## russianalex (Oct 21, 2004)

how do you eat so much?
i dotn really understand what all of the food is for man im confused


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2004)

russianalex said:
			
		

> how do you eat so much?
> i dotn really understand what all of the food is for man im confused



Because I am trying to gain muscle mass.  You cannot gain muscle mass if you don't provide your body with the proper nutrition.  Diet is more important than training, period.

When I was eating ~2300 calories per day while cutting, I lost 2 pounds per week.  To gain one pound per week, I need to add another 1500 calories per day on top of that.  Even then, this is not exactly true.  The thermogenic effect of food and metabolic boost actually counteracts some of the caloric increase, but I'm trying to do a lean bulk, so that is fine.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 21, 2004)

haha that should be a my journal name lol
if i had one that is


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 21, 2004)

Yah, I hear you CP. I'm trying to fix my bench form too but I usually get frustrated mid WO and revert back to my old form.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2004)

*myCATpowerlifts*
I'm glad you like it.  You should try starting a journal; it definitely helps me track my progress and keep in line.

*Arnie's left nu*
Just keep at it man!  Sometimes I want to give up on it, but I know it will be worth it in the long run.  If nothing else, it greatly reduces the chance of injury.  Bench pressing wrong can certainly leave one more prone to injury.

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Conventional Deadlifts* 
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2

*Romanian Deadlifts* 
185 x 9
185 x 9
185 x 7

*Decline Situps* 
50 x 9
50 x 9
50 x 9
50 x 9

*Lunges* 
70 x 6
70 x 6

*Single Leg Calf Raise* 
80 x 12
80 x 12

I definitely accurately predicted that DOMS.  I have it all over.  Still a little lingering DOMS from squat/deadlift ME day, but a lot from bench press ME day too.  Shoulders, lats, tris, and a little bit of pec soreness too.  However, that didn't stop me from having a kick ass workout.  I really enjoyed the DE lifts.  Even when I increased the weight, I was pulling that weight up QUICK.  It takes a couple tenths of a second to reach maximum velocity, and then I'm off.  It requires a totally different mindset to get that weight up as fast as possible despite the relatively low resistance.

The Romanian deadlifts really did a number on me too.  My form started getting sloppy on the last few reps.  My lower back was barely holding up.  My grip also got a little weak.  This lead me into doing decline situps instead of weighted crunches.  I figured that my lower back could use the work more.  I'm happy; I made my first alteration to the plan, which is a big part of Westside.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 3/4 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2* 
trioplex bar

*Meal3* 
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal5 - PWO* 
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal6* 
steak, mashed potatoes, corn, mixed salad

*Meal7* 
ham sandwich (lettuce, tomato, mustard, WW bread), 2 sticks string cheese, glass 2% milk

*Meal8*
2 TBSP PB, 1 cup 2% cottage cheese

Had some nice cheat meals today.  Good stuff.  I ate dinner at my mom's house for meal 6, and I snacked on some stuff at my buddy's place for meal 7.  All in all I was pleased with the diet.  I didn't go crazy on the cheats; the calories were well within the boundaries of an acceptable cheat.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 22, 2004)

Did you finish the session and feel like you hadn't done anything?

My first few DE days I went home feeling like I hadn't done a thing.  But PRs kept coming so I never complained.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Did you finish the session and feel like you hadn't done anything?
> 
> My first few DE days I went home feeling like I hadn't done a thing.  But PRs kept coming so I never complained.



Sort of, yes.  When I finished with the first 8 sets of speed lifting, I felt like I just finished a really nice warmup.  However, my lower back did get a little bit of a ripping from the romanian deadlifts and decline situps.  I think decline situps are my replacement for reverse hyperextensions.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2004)

*HIIT Cardio*
15-20 minutes of jogging

I've been slacking on the cardio a little bit as of late.  I'm trying to make sure I get it in twice per week, if possible.  I almost never time my intervals.  I warm-up with about 1-2 minutes of fast paced walking, then I jog for another 2-3 minutes, then I do my first jogging at an increased intensity level.  I go until I start to run out of breath, then jog at a pace that allows me to catch my breath, then repeat.  I don't do it perfect, but I think I should still reap the benefits.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats 

*Meal3* 
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5* 
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines in olive oil, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack* 
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop egg protein

*Meal7*
2 TBSP PB, 1 cup 2% cottage cheese

Solid diet.  Nothing to complain about.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 23, 2004)

Heya man lookin good!  I didn't realize you had this journal.  I want to try some westside lifting soon so I guess it looks like I'll be watching ya until then.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 23, 2004)

Note: Those lunges the previous workout were DB lunges.  I'm not that weak.

*DeadBolt*
I'm glad you've come to visit.  I hope I can be a good guinea pig for you.  I really enjoy the routine so far.  However, the real enjoyment will come with the PRs.  I have a lot of hope for what this program can do.

*Bench Press DE:*

*Bench Press* 
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3

*Incline CG Bench press* 
115 x 10
135 x 7
135 x 7

*Bent Rows @ 90* 
155 x 7
155 x 7
155 x 6

*Upright Rows* 
115 x 6
115 x 5

*One Arm DB Rows* 
100 x 7
100 x 7

Things felt good today.  I think I finally have my bench press form down.  Before, I was overthinking it.  I was trying to tuck in my elbows too much.  It was creating an akward position for my wrists.  It helped me make that barbell fly up.  I was exploding hard.  I think I may have to raise the weight a little more.  I was also quite pleased with in incline CGs.  Although that isn't much weight, the last time I tried them I did quite a bit less.  

I was going to do hammer curls, but I have identified that my lats need more training.  I am taking a new approach to the split.  Next week my workouts will focus a little more on lower back during squat/deadlift days, and more on lats during bench press day.  The split will look like this:

Main Exercise x 8 - ME/DE
Accessory #1 x 3 - Lower Back/Core and Lats
Accessory #2 x 3 - Lower Back/Core and Lats
Accessory #3 x 3 - Hamstrings/Gluts and Triceps
Accessory #4 x 3 - Calves and Shoulders

The split will remain like this until I overcome these weaknesses.  I foresee good mornings and lots of rows.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 3/4 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats 

*Meal3* 
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5* 
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
6.5oz salmon, 6oz brown rice, lettuce, tomato

*Snack* 
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop egg protein

*Meal8*
2 TBSP PB, 1 cup 2% cottage cheese

Good eating today.  I also drank more water than I have been.  That is really where I've been slacking in my diet.  I'm trying to get back in the habit.  The salmon was a nice change of pace, and it works perfectly in the isocaloric diet.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2004)

*HIIT Cardio*
15-20 minutes of jogging.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeastmultivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats 

*Meal3* 
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5* 
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack* 
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop egg protein

*Meal7*
2 TBSP PB, 1 cup 2% cottage cheese

I did good on the water again; diet was also solid.  I didn't slack on the cardio, which was good.

I made next week's routine.  I'm holing off on doing the same ME exercises for a while.   I want to give it a few weeks before I see my maxes again.  I max out on deadlifts tomorrow though.  

What do you guys think of implementing cleans as an additional lower back exercise?  I was thinking it might even workout as a good DE lift.  Although, I could see it as a good accessory exercise too.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2004)

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Conventional Deadlifts* 
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
285 x 1
315 x 1
325 x 1

*Good Mornings* 
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

*Decline Situps* 
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

*Hamstring Curls* 
140 x 7
140 x 7
140 x 7

*Single Leg Calf Raise* 
85 x 12
90 x 11
90 x 11

Ah, I love PRs.  My deadlifts had some serious trouble getting well into the 300s.  I was stuck at 295/305 for quite a while.  I decided to try for 315, and I nailed it with pretty solid form.  It gave me confidence to go another 10 pounds, and I nailed that too.  This time, my form started to slip.  My lower back weakness became very obvious.  It's alright, I hit my lower back pretty good in this workout; I'll make it a strength in no time.  Good mornings own.


*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 10z apple juice, 15G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats 

*Meal3* 
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5* 
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7*
2 TBSP PB, 1 cup 2% cottage cheese

Solid diet.  Did pretty decent on water drinking.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 25, 2004)

> Good mornings own.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice PR's CP.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 26, 2004)

Hell ya man good work!  Im counting the days I can get back into deadlifting, and squatting!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 26, 2004)

*myCATpowerlifts* 
My sentiments exactly.

*JerseyDevil*
Thanks.  I haven't seen a massive PR jump like that since I first started lifting.

*DeadBolt*
Muchos gracias.  There's nothing like deadlifts and squats.  What's keeping you from doing them now?  Some type of injury I assume...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 26, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> Muchos gracias.  There's nothing like deadlifts and squats.  What's keeping you from doing them now?  Some type of injury I assume...



Yea I can barrely walk with my knees right now.  I got a new job that requires all day running(valet parking) and with a combo of poor running stance(on the toes), poor shoes, and bad knees to begin with I can barely bend em.  Not to mention some guy slammed a door on my right knee so I am in a ton of pain lol.  I am fixing my form and today was easier to run but new shoes are a must.

I will see how the knees feel thursday when leg day comes but the slightlest ounce of pain I will rest them up until I'm 100%...not a big risk taker when it comes to knees.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 26, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Understood.  It's definitely a good idea to play it safe.  An injury is going to set you back a lot further than resting up a couple of sessions.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal3*
2 scoops whey protein, 9oz sweet potatoes & brown rice

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 3oz turkey breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 5oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7*
2 TBSP PB, 1 cup 2% cottage cheese

Diet was standard.  Water drinking was pretty good.  No workout though; I got some much needed rest.  However, my pre-work nap ran a little overtime and I was 10-15 minutes late.  Oh well, no big deal.  I didn't get written up or anything, so I'm not fretting.  I took another 45 minute nap during my break too.

Unfortunately, I am probably going to have to make up for lost sleep tomorrow too.  I have to wake up early and goto traffic court in Virginina (I live in MD).  The time is during peak rush hour, which means the beltway becomes a parking lot.  Say a prayer the cop doesn't show up for me.  $150 is going to hurt me big time right now.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 26, 2004)

CP, what are you weighing in at?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I am probably going to have to make up for lost sleep tomorrow too.  I have to wake up early and goto traffic court in Virginina (I live in MD).  The time is during peak rush hour, which means the beltway becomes a parking lot.  Say a prayer the cop doesn't show up for me.  $150 is going to hurt me big time right now.


Ouch 150, what did ya do for that one?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2004)

*Duncans Donuts*
I'm 185-190 right now depending on when I weigh myself.  I weighed myself in just my boxers at the gym my friend works at in the middle of the day and I was 188.  My peak was 200-205, but nearly all that extra weight was fat, as you can see in my gallery.

*DeadBolt* 
74 in a 55.  I got my fine reduced to $75, which helps a lot.  There is an additional $57 fee tacked onto all traffic violations that I didn't even realize was part of it, so it would've been over $200 had I paid outright.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2004)

I didn't get quite enough sleep last night, but I will make up for it tomorrow.  I am planning a nap immediately after returning from school at 12.  

I've been thoroughly considering changing my major to something geared towards becoming a personal trainer for the following reasons: I don't like the idea of a desk job, I don't want to become a total coroprate whore to make decent money, the classes are too expensive for me to handle, the market isn't opening up much, it's extremely tough to get started, there is no 4 year degree for network engineering, and, most importantly, I don't get to deal with computers in a way that I enjoy.  I would still do work on the side, most definitely, but in my own way.  I haven't made any final decisions yet, but it's looking that way.  Anyway, just a thought.

*Bench Press ME:*

*CG Bench Press*
95 x 3
115 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 1
195 x 1
215 x 1
225 x 1

*Yates Rows*
175 x 9
185 x 6
185 x 6

*WG Chinups*
35 x 4
35 x 4
35 x 4

*DB Hammer Press*
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

*DB Shoulder Press* 
40 x 10
50 x 9
55 x 5

Nice workout today.  I was very happy with those PRs on the CG bench press.  I estimate I will be hitting 245 on the bench press next time.  My CG strength is always at least 10% behind my standard grip bench presses.  My rows also went up nicely.  I was surprised how much easier 175 came up this time.  The shoulder presses went better than expected too.  That first say was way too easy.  I probably could have done 15+ reps, but I decided to just stop there and acclimate the weight.  Excellent workout.  I'm tempted to try the bench press again next ME day, but I think I'll hold off and try another exercise.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
trioplex bar

*Meal3*
chicken picado

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal5 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 2 slices WW pita

*Meal6*
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal7*
salmon alfredo, mixed salad, olive oil based dressing

*Snack*
1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TBSP PB

Had some nice cheat meals today, and another cheat or two coming tomorrow.  That chicken picado came from Baja Fresh.  Fairly reasonable in terms of nutritional content, except for a little sour cream.  The salmon alfredo was totally off-diet, but who cares.  That's what cheating is for.  Also, I went light on the before bed meal to help compensate.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 27, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me that just by switching to a proper routine, people hit new PRs. You've been doing this for a little over a week and you're nailing out PRs. If more people would stick to it, more people would be knocking out 600/400/600 totals. Great workouts Cow, you're making great lifts.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 28, 2004)

Excellent stuff CP..you're the smartest guy with long hair I've met, btw


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 28, 2004)

Lookin good man, keep up with the PR's!  I'm sure you will break through that one in no time.

Hey if what your goin for school wise isn't workin out change it now while your young enough.  Dont waste your time and money then have to go back to school.  I made a really late change with my college choice but it was the best decision I ever made.  I was originaly going for culinary (I was fat lol) and got accepted to the 2 top culinary schools in the world and even had some scholorships from them.  At the last minute I backed out b/c it wasn't what I wanted...now I am majoring in exercise science and am glad I changed my mind.  I don't get to many courses related to it yet but next semester I am loading up on some pretty good ones.  I'll let ya know the classes I'm taking once I figure em all out.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2004)

*Saturday Fever* 
I agree SF; I am quite amazed at this sudden progress.  In particular, my deadlift had been stagnating for a long time.  I was very happy to see that go up 20 pounds in a matter of a couple weeks.  It's too bad I didn't start this routine sooner.  My primary goal with weight training has always been to get stronger.  Mass is certainly a welcome byproduct of these strength gains, but it has never been my primary goal.  Thanks for your continued support and divulsion of knowledge.  It helps a lot.

*Duncans Donuts*
Haha, thanks.  I hardly know any guys with long hair anymore.  Most of them phased it out in middle school or high school.  I'm taking it to a new level.

*DeadBolt* 
Changing majors is a tough decision, but it is better then being stuck with a job you don't want to be doing.  Thankfully, I have taken a lot of general ed courses already.  I'm currently finishing my last one for this major.  So, many of my credits can easily be applied towards another degree.  Also, I got a couple certifications out of the classes I have taken thus far, so I can always get an entry level position in the computer networking field if I really had to.  

I'm glad to hear the major change working out for you.  Definitely let me know what you're taking.  I would appreciate that; not to mention that I'm curious exactly what path you are heading down.  Good looking out with your continued support and insight.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2004)

I took about a 3 hour nap today, if you can call that a nap.  I felt so energized for my workout.  The results speak for themselves.

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Box Squats*
155 x 2
155 x 2
155 x 2
155 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2

*Sumo Deadlifts*
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5

*Decline Situps*
50 x 12
55 x 10
55 x 10

*SLDLs*
225 x 9
245 x 6
245 x 6

*Single Leg Calf Raise* 
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

Another good workout today.  Those box squats were a little akward; I have never done them before.  I had a turbo lag effect on them.  Coming off the box was a little slow, then I would fly up the rest of the way.  I'm not used to losing the stretch reflex.  I was very happy with my SLDLs.  Those shot up nicely from the last workout.  I went to use the same weight, and I was surprised how much easier they had become in just one week.  My lower back is going to thank me during my next 1RM squat attempt.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
trioplex bar

*Meal3*
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal5 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potatoes, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato, 8oz orange juice

*Meal7*
16oz 2% milk, 1 scoop egg protein, 1 TBSP PB

*Meal8*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

Meal7 was sort of a cheat meal, but nothing too crazy.  Also, the orange juice in meal6 was kind of a cheat, but not really (I mean, it is orange juice).  All in all my diet was pretty standard with a little more leeway.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2004)

Workouts and diet looking really solid CP.

You remind me of a young Eddie Vedder (hair and facial features wise, not physique wise  ).


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2004)

*JerseyDevil* 
Thanks for the positive feedback.  I have never been compared to him, but I'll take it.  One of these days I plan on replacing those pictures with a wider variety of shots.  I need to get my brother to take a few of me


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Saturday Fever*
> I agree SF; I am quite amazed at this sudden progress.  In particular, my deadlift had been stagnating for a long time.  I was very happy to see that go up 20 pounds in a matter of a couple weeks.  It's too bad I didn't start this routine sooner.  My primary goal with weight training has always been to get stronger.  Mass is certainly a welcome byproduct of these strength gains, but it has never been my primary goal.  Thanks for your continued support and divulsion of knowledge.  It helps a lot.


Hey Cow. What was the 'proper routine'  that SF referred to earlier which resulted in your progress?

My goal is the opposite of yours. Presently i am looking to gain mass and any strength gains i would consider a nice bonus.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 29, 2004)

Bulk, I argue that as long as you're training with resistance and eating properly, you will get big. But strength has to be trained specifically and correctly. Cow is experimenting with a routine now that IS specific and correct for strength training. And should his diet be a caloric excess, he's going to get massive at the same time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks SF!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *JerseyDevil*
> Thanks for the positive feedback.  I have never been compared to him, but I'll take it.


Check it out.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2004)

*BulkMeUp*
It is the proper routine for me, because I want to improve my core lifts.  It may, however, not be the proper routine for those looking to gain mass.  Although, I feel that strength training routines are almost essential periodically in a bodybuilder's training.  SF answered the question pretty good, but I thought I would elaborate a little.

*Saturday Fever*
Thanks for helping field that question.

*JerseyDevil*
Haha!  Now, if I could only get as much pussy as I suspect Eddie Vedder has got...

Here's my journal from yesterday.  I was really tired and passed out early before I could post this.

*HIIT Cardio*
15-20 minutes of jogging

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, 2 echinacea

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats 

*Meal3* 
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5* 
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Meal6* 
tin sardines in olive oil, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potatoes, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack* 
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop egg protein

*Meal7*
2 TBSP PB, 1 cup 2% cottage cheese

I took a couple of echinacea pills in the morning because I was sniffling.  I don't think I was, or am currently, developing a cold.  However, I didn't feel like taking my chances.  The immune system boost echinacea provides is most effective at the onset of a sickness.

Diet was standard, except that I actually fell asleep an hour or so after I had that snack.  I woke up in the middle of the night and ate meal7.  I had no trouble going back to sleep though.  I'm not entirely sure why I was so beat, but those 8.5 hours of sleep did me good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2004)

Heya bro workouts and diet are lookin good!  

Yea changes in my major are working out so far...I reall enjoy this major over my last one.  I am not sure exactly where I am going to go once I transfer schools though, I can go physical therapist, teacher..etc...Not sure what I want yet but I have some more time before I decide.  I am going to be trying to put my schedual together today at work so if I get a chance this week I'll let ya know what I'm taking.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
I'm glad to hear that the change is going well for you.  Thanks for your input; it will definitely help make the transition easier for me.

Here is yesterday's journal:

*Bench Press DE:*

*Bench Press*
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3

*Bent DB Rows*
70 x 9
75 x 6
75 x 6

*Lying DB Rows*
85 x 9
90 x 6
90 x 6

*Reverse CG Bench Press*
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

*Incline Press @ 45* 
155 x 5
155 x 4
155 x 4

Pretty good workout.  I think I might try a hammer grip on the bent DB rows next time.  I didn't think of it till I was done.  They felt good, but I kept bumping the dumbells together.  Also, I am going to nix the lying DB rows until I get some more 10 pound weight.  My dumbells are olympic adjustables.  I had 25s on them.  My range of motion was very limited, although I did feel some degree of tension in my lats.  They used to be better, but I use too much weight now.  I haven't done reverse bench press or the steep incline presses in a while.  Normally, my inclines are at about 20 degrees.  Either way, I thought that I handled the weights pretty well.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz orange/tangerine juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potatoes, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
8oz 2% milk, 1 scoop egg protein

*Meal8*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

Boring standard diet.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2004)

Heya bro lookin good, solid lifts!

How ya liking this workout so far?  I can see your strength is gettin up there nicely!


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey CP. Diet's looking really solid and consistant. 

How do you do lying DB Rows?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
I am really enjoying it; it is a nice change of pace.  Not to mention that lifting big has almost always been my primary motivator.  The only issue is that I don't have a power rack, so maxing out on the squat is a little tricky.  I have my ways though.  I certainly recommend it.

*Arnie's left nu*
I lay face down on the bench and pull the dumbbells up toward me with my elbows nearly tucked at my sides.

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/DBLyingRow.html

It's kind of like that, except that my arms are too long to fully extend them without touching the floor.  

I'm thinking that until I get some more 10 pound plates, I am going to try makeshift t-bar rows as another variation.  I will just put my bar on the floor, put a 25 on one side to hold it down, and load up the other side.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 31, 2004)

At first i thought you meant lying cambered rows...

Ok I see now. At my gym, we dont have any bench's high enough to do these and I never imagined doing anything like the picture shows to get it high enough
Before, I was imagining doing them on our benches and couldnt believe they were done lke that b/c the ROM would be so shit and it just plain wouldnt work for anyone with normal sized arms or bigger.

For the the old skool T-bar rows, just put the BB in a corner of the room and maybe stick a heavy dumbell over it too


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> At first i thought you meant lying cambered rows...
> 
> Ok I see now. At my gym, we dont have any bench's high enough to do these and I never imagined doing anything like the picture shows to get it high enough
> Before, I was imagining doing them on our benches and couldnt believe they were done lke that b/c the ROM would be so shit and it just plain wouldnt work for anyone with normal sized arms or bigger.
> ...



The lack of sufficient ROM is why I'm going to hold off until I have more 10 pound plates.  Otherwise the range of motion is about 4-6 inches.  I still felt it, but small ROM is just not my style.

Thanks for the suggestion with the t-bar rows, but I actually cannot do that in the room I am in.  It's a workout room, laundry room, and a storage room for random worthless shit in this household all in one.  An open corner is hard to come by.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2004)

*HIIT Cardio*
15-20 minutes of jogging


*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz orange/tangerine juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potatoes & pearled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
8oz 2% milk, 1 scoop egg protein

*Meal8*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

Nothing exciting happened in the diet or exercise category yesterday.  However, I did get to dress up for halloween at work today.  Unfortunately, I was too lazy to put time and effort into a real costume, so I just slapped together something at the least minute.  I wore a bathing suit, sandals, and a tropical shirt.  I said I was a surfer, beach bum, or something to that effect.  Hey, anything to not wear that dorky uniform for a day.  Time to go do squat/deadlift ME day.  PRs here I come!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2004)

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Sumo Deadlifts*
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 1
305 x 1
335 x 1
345 x 1

*Good Mornings*
175 x 7
175 x 7
175 x 5

*Decline Situps*
55 x 11
60 x 10
60 x 10

*Squats*
195 x 7
195 x 7
195 x 6

*Single Leg DB Calf Raises* 
95 x 11
95 x 11
95 x 11

Hell yeah, more PRs.  That's an added 40 pounds to my deadlift in 3 weeks; simply amazing.  I may have hit 355 too, but I wanted to save some juice for later.  Everything is progressing nicely, although I was hoping to hit a little more with my squats.  I'll chalk that one up to fatigue though.  Good mornings always tear me a new one.  I probably should've started with squats, but I'm still prioritizing my lower back.  Oh well, we'll see how much I max out with on squats next time for the real test.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz orange/tangerine juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz pearled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn nice PR's cp!!!!  I think the best I ever got was 285x3 but I only use to dead maybe once or twice a week.  Soon I will incorporate it into every back workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Deadlifts own.  You might regret it when the DOMS comes to haunt your ass though.

Yesterday was a rest day.  Basically, I went to school, voted, then went to work.  I was supposed to go to an election party after work with some DNC people, but the cops had already busted it up by the time I got there.  Bah.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 8oz 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
2 scoops egg protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal3*
tin sardines, 3/4 cup 2% cottage cheese, 6oz pearled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Meal6*
2 tins sardines, 2oz chicken breast, 6oz pearled barley, cucumber

*Snack*
1 scoop milk protein, 8oz 2% milk

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 3, 2004)

Definitely impressive work.  What process have you found to be most effective with the speed work?  In the past, I have had trouble going full bore and reaching max velocity without accomodating resistance.  The speed benches also did a number on my joints quickly as I would snap them to lockout.  Just curious if you have noted any similar issues?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Definitely impressive work.  What process have you found to be most effective with the speed work?  In the past, I have had trouble going full bore and reaching max velocity without accomodating resistance.  The speed benches also did a number on my joints quickly as I would snap them to lockout.  Just curious if you have noted any similar issues?



I don't do anything special besides trying to mentally focus on exploding as fast as I can.  I think mental focus is key.  It's easy to lose focus and just push the weight up at an average pace.

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by accomodating resistance?  In what way?

Well, I don't have any issues with my joints.  However, I'm only 19.  Only time will tell with that one.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

Moooooooove biatch... get out the way.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> Deadlifts own.  You might regret it when the DOMS comes to haunt your ass though.


[/QUOTE]
Yea I hear ya, I remember the first time I pulled some decent weight I was sore as a mutha!  I had stayed really light for a while then one day just piled a ton of weight on lol...I was hurtin but in a good way.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

*camarosuper6*
I love you too.

*DeadBolt*
Amen to that.

*Bench Press ME:*

*Bench Press*
105 x 3
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
235 x 1
245 x Miss
245 x Miss

*CG Bench Press*
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 3

*DB Press*
80 x 5
80 x 4
80 x 3

*Military Press*
125 x 3
125 x 2
125 x 2

*Bent Rows @ 90*
165 x 7
165 x 7
165 x 7

Another PR, but I was really hoping for 245.  I fucked up on the first attempt. I wasn't satisfied.  I got really close on my second attempt.  I cheated a tiny bit because I got stuck just below the rack; I lifted my ass off the bench to rack it so I didn't have to dump the weight.  The bar went up extremely slow.  It really took a lot out of my "push muscles".  As a result, I felt I should hit the triceps hard now instead of the lats as the sticking point was fairly high.  I switched up this workout, and I think I will incorporate some ME lockouts next week.

My push muscle fatigue started to show quickly.  My CG benches went alright, but the DB presses and military press were shaky.  My military presses went down from last time, but I also didn't fatigue the triceps quite so much first.  I was disappointed with that, but my rows made up for it.  They were really solid.  Anyway, the fact that I hit a PR made this workout worthwhile.  I'll try for 245 and 255 in a couple weeks.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal3 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
sweet sour pork & orange chicken w/ veggies, asian noodles, green beans, carrot/apple/orange juice

*Meal6*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Snack*
1 scoop milk protein, 1 cup 2% milk

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB, cucumber

I had a nice cheat today.  They had a Chinese food motif going at the food bar inside the local Whole Foods market.  Thankfully, they used healthier oils (Primarily canola oil) for cooking than your standard Chinese restaurant.  It was quite good, and I didn't feel too guilty.  I love that carrot/apple/orange juice too.  Damn that's tasty stuff!

Time for sleep now.  I definitely am going to take at least a 2 hour nap tomorrow.  I've been up late making up for some slacking on my homework.  Damned physics problems take too long.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

Looks like a good workout.

I hate phyiscs.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 4, 2004)

Maybe you should call this journal PRs of Steel.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

*P-funk* 
It wasn't too shabby, but I should've called it quits on the first BP miss and saved more energy for the rest of the workout.  Either way, I'm not dissapointed.

I like physics, but I don't like being lazy and letting the work pile up.

*Saturday Fever*
I would, but man boobs are far too important to me.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

> I like physics, but I don't like being lazy and letting the work pile up.



what is your major?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is your major?



It was network engineering, but for reasons I have outlined earlier in the journal, I am going to be switching to exercise science come next semester.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 4, 2004)

A base of math and science will open a LOT more doors than a degree in networking. Plus, networking can be picked up with experience much faster and more effectively than from a school. Excellent choice on your part, in my opinion.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> A base of math and science will open a LOT more doors than a degree in networking. Plus, networking can be picked up with experience much faster and more effectively than from a school. Excellent choice on your part, in my opinion.



Yeah, there are a lot of reasons why I chose to make this change.  One primary reason being the saturation of the market.  You have to have some serious experience under your belt to get any kind of decent position without a personal hookup.  

Another reason being that I initially went into the major thinking, "I like anything computers, I might as well go with one of the higher paying positions."  Wrong attitude.  I don't like networking as much as I thought.  There are interesting points about it, but I like working with people on a more personal level when it comes to computers; in particular, I like customizing systems based on people's needs.  I find myself very good at it.

This leads into why I want to become a personal trainer.  Designing a training program for someone is much like building a custom system.  They tell me what they want their system to do, and I tell them what parts need to go into the system to make this possible in the most cost-efficient and performance-oriented manner.  In the realm of personal training, they tell me what they want their body to do, and I tell them what techniques they need to use to do it in a time-efficient manner.

Anyway, enough spiel; I just thought I would elaborate on my decision a little more.


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 4, 2004)

Interesting comment on the speed work. I'll keep in mind to focus as I am about to add some DE work on the overhead press.  By accomodating resistance, I was just referring to the title of one of Louis' articles describing the use of bands and chains.  

Interesting line of reasoning considering the major switch.  I went through a similar thought process as I decided to go into accounting and finance (after getting a physics major) drawing all sorts of analogies to nutrition etc.  I think you are moving in the right direction as well and obviously have a good handle on implementing programs judging by your results =D


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

*Cardinal*
Ah, accommodating resistance in that sense.  I haven't used any yet, although I have only been doing Westside for about 3 weeks now.  I would have to go purchase some equipment, and I think a power rack would be higher on my list than that stuff.  Maxing out on a squat with no power rack is kind of sketchy.  Dumping multiple hundreds of pounds on the floor is pretty damned loud.

Thanks for your vote of confidence on my major switch; I wish you lots of quality learning in yours.


*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Box Squats*
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2

*Good Mornings*
175 x 7
175 x 7
175 x 7

*Decline Situps*
60 x 11
60 x 11
60 x 11

*Conventional Deadlifts*
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3

*Single Leg DB Calf Raise*
95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

Another good workout today.  I picked really good weights on all the accessory stuff.  My form started to slip a little on my last rep of good mornings, but that's about the only issue I had.  The deadlifts felt especially strong.  However, I'm going to avoid direct deadlift work for at least next week.  Instead, I'll get some SLDLs and Romanian deadlifts in there. 

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz orange juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
trioplex bar

*Meal3 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal4*
homemade coq au vin, brown rice

*Snack*
banana

*Meal5*
tin sardines, 5oz turkey breast, bagel, cream cheese

*Meal6*
1/4 tombstone supreme pizza, milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB, cucumber

Lots of good cheating today.  I don't feel like rambling on more, sleepy time draws near.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2004)

Workouts looking strong CP.  One piece of advice.  Don't worry so much about your BP max.  Stick with it, and it will steadily go up... but not in a linear fashion.  I assume you're in this for the long haul.  If you are benching a clean 235 now, just imagine a few years from now.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Workouts looking strong CP.  One piece of advice.  Don't worry so much about your BP max.  Stick with it, and it will steadily go up... but not in a linear fashion.  I assume you're in this for the long haul.  If you are benching a clean 235 now, just imagine a few years from now.



It doesn't bother me that much, except that I have hit 265 before.  I will hit 245 on my next attempt though.  I will.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't even bother with bands and chains until you've done your 9 weeks and feel comfortable with form and speed work and everything else. They were introduced because guys were hitting plateaus. You're not hitting plateaus and you're obviously doing fine hitting PRs. Why change what's working, I say.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Don't even bother with bands and chains until you've done your 9 weeks and feel comfortable with form and speed work and everything else. They were introduced because guys were hitting plateaus. You're not hitting plateaus and you're obviously doing fine hitting PRs. Why change what's working, I say.



Indeed.  I'm going to stick with this basic outline until I get stuck.  I have a question for you though, SF.  How much more weight do you typically add when you're doing lockouts on the bench press?  I think that's going to my max effort lift next week considering I got stuck fairly high this time.  In fact, I was able to get the bar on the rack with a tiny bit of cheating (I lifted my ass off the bench to get that last inch or so to the rack).  I just couldn't lock it out.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 5, 2004)

Drop the weight you cheated up (I only say cheating cause you lifted your ass) and drop it by 5-10lb. Then lock it out 4-6" for as many reps as you can. Be sure to focus on pulling the bar apart, otherwise it's real easy with lockouts to let your elbows flare.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Drop the weight you cheated up (I only say cheating cause you lifted your ass) and drop it by 5-10lb. Then lock it out 4-6" for as many reps as you can. Be sure to focus on pulling the bar apart, otherwise it's real easy with lockouts to let your elbows flare.



So you don't suggest hitting it for a 1RM?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 5, 2004)

You could work it as an ME lift, no doubt. But doing lockouts for accessory work would be a good way to fight through a sticking point.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> You could work it as an ME lift, no doubt. But doing lockouts for accessory work would be a good way to fight through a sticking point.



Gotcha.  I'll give that a go.  Thanks for the advice.  It's very helpful in the battle for PRs.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 5, 2004)

Dayum CP, youre busting out PR's like theyre nothing! 

I need to change things up, Im gonna either do this or HIT. Hmmmm..


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2004)

*Arnie's left nu*
I definitely recommend this program to you.  I can't wait to see what improvements I see in my strength 6 months from now.

Twas a rest day today.  I felt like I needed the extra sleep instead of the cardio.  Well worth it if I do say so myself.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz orange juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
3 slices WW bread, 8oz 2% milk, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
trioplex bar

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2.5oz turkey breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Meal5*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz pearled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Meal6*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 3/4 cup oatmeal

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB, cucumber

Solid diet today.  A couple of minor changes to the standard routine, but still what I call solid.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

What are your macros lookin like? Its lookin solid though, along with a very solid WO. Im still trying to figure out how Westside works... definitely a different type of WO. Lookin good, keep it up.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> What are your macros lookin like? Its lookin solid though, along with a very solid WO. Im still trying to figure out how Westside works... definitely a different type of WO. Lookin good, keep it up.



First things first; your signature is awesome...  Anyway, I don't exactly tabulate my macros like I should.  I don't really care.  I sort of try for an isocaloric diet, but that influence is only seen in about half my meals.  I just try to go for a nice balance of protein, carbs, and fats throughout the day.  The only exceptions are my post workout meal, during which I skip on the fats, and my last meal of the day, during which I skip on the carbs.

I'll give you the basic layout of my Westside routine; there are other variations, but this is the template that I am currently using.

Squat/Deadlift ME & DE:

- Lift one on ME day: Acclimate the weight in sets of three for a few sets, then start doing sets of one until you hit your one rep max, or try for a new one.  Do this over the course of eight sets give or take a couple.

- Lift one on DE day: Lift about 60% of your raw one rep max for eight sets of two.  Make sure to do the concentric portion of the lift as fast as possible.

- Lift two: Core or hams/gluts, depending on where my weak point in the squat/deadlift is.  Three sets.

- Lift three: Core or hams/gluts, depending on where my weak point in the squat/deadlift is.  Three sets.

- Lift four: Core or hams/gluts, whichever bodypart I didn't do for lifts two and three, because it isn't my weak point.  Three sets.

- Lift five: Calves.  Three sets.  This isn't normal for Westside, but I just threw it in.

Bench Press ME & DE:

- Lift one on ME day: Acclimate the weight in sets of three for a few sets, then start doing sets of one until you hit your one rep max, or try for a new one.  Do this over the course of eight sets give or take a couple.

- Lift one on DE day: Lift about 60% of your raw one rep max for eight sets of three.  Make sure to do the concentric portion of the lift as fast as possible.

- Lift two: Triceps or lats, depending on where my weak point in the bench press is.  Three sets.

- Lift three: Triceps or lats, depending on where my weak point in the bench press is.  Three sets.

- Lift four: Triceps or lats, whichever bodypart I didn't do for lifts two and three, because it isn't my weak point.  Three sets.

- Lift five: Shoulders.  Three sets.

Understand now?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2004)

Heya CP lookin good man!

Been busy at work but I decided to stay in saturday night and check all my emails and posts here at IM lol.  Yea no life!

Glad to hear you are changing your major...best choice I ever did.  I hope it works out for ya!  So far every class just keeps me goin harder and harder...the more I learn about it the more I love it even more.  I hope once my anatomy and bio classes come they dont discourage me lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
It's strange how good learning can be when it's about something that really interests you.  I'm sure you'll do fine in anatomy and bio.  You have some kind of base of knowledge for anatomy in what you've learned through your own research.  That should help quite a bit.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2004)

*Bench Press DE:*

*Bench Press*
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3

*CG Bench Press*
185 x 6
185 x 5
185 x 5

*Skullcrushers*
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5

*Yates Rows*
185 x 9
195 x 5
195 x 5

*DB Arnold Press*
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

Nothing to complain about with this workout.  I lifted competition style for the compensatory bench press.  Before I was lifting "touch and go" style.  Things slowed down a little bit, but I certainly pushed with sufficient speed.  Everything else went really well.  I made some good increases in reps/weight on accessory stuff.  I enjoyed the arnold presses.  On the very last rep, my left arm almost didn't make it.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz pearled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce tomato

*Snack*
1 scoop whey protein, 1 cup 2% milk

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

> Nothing to complain about with this workout. I lifted competition style for the compensatory bench press. Before I was lifting "touch and go" style. Things slowed down a little bit, but I certainly pushed with sufficient speed. Everything else went really well. I made some good increases in reps/weight on accessory stuff. I enjoyed the arnold presses. On the very last rep, my left arm almost didn't make it.



Good shit.  Just as another idea to throw around.  When I do speed work on the bench, my rest interval is 30sec. (don't know what you use), but I vary my grip during each set.....wide, real wide, normal, close, etc.....just some food for thought.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> It's strange how good learning can be when it's about something that really interests you.  I'm sure you'll do fine in anatomy and bio.  You have some kind of base of knowledge for anatomy in what you've learned through your own research.  That should help quite a bit.


Isn't that weird how you can learn so much about one thing if you are truely interested in it but if your just going through the motion its in one ear and out the other.  And when you have a passion for something I think it makes it that much easier for you to learn more and really expand your mind on certaint hings.     I am looking forward to the classes but from people I know that took the courses already they say that the classes are pretty hard.  Should prove to be another good challenge for me lol.

Nice workout man...weights are growin!  Keep it up like this your gonna be getting PR's every week lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2004)

*P-funk* 
I use a 45 second rest interval.  I used 60 seconds when I first started, but I have found that unecessary.  Next time, I will definitely try alternating my grip throughout the sets.  Such a simple tweak could make a significant difference.  I appreciate the advice.

*DeadBolt*
It's always good to be taking at least one or two really challenging courses.  The sense of accomplishment one feels when making through a class like that is great.  Don't just exercise the body; exercise the mind.


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

Lookin good bro - thanks for spelling out Westside for me... Im definitely followin along to see your gains, how you like it, etc. 

Keep it up.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Lookin good bro - thanks for spelling out Westside for me... Im definitely followin along to see your gains, how you like it, etc.
> 
> Keep it up.



No problem.  Just remember, that is the template I am using.  The basic Westside template is a little different.  For more information, check out:

www.elitefts.com

This is where I got most of my Westside information, excluding journals on these forums.

I hope you enjoy the ride as much as I have been.  I really like this routine.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2004)

I didn't workout yesterday.  I felt like I needed an extra hour or so of sleep more than I needed the cardio.  Anyway, here's what I ate yesterday:

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
trioplex bar

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Meal5*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz pearled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce tomato

*Meal6*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB


I'm excited.  Shortly I'm going to max out on squatting.  I anticipate some gains.  I have been studying the form intently.  Granted, they felt really good before, but there is always room for improvement.  I think the key is for me to  make sure that once I have completed the eccentric part of the motion, my first action is to drive my head into my traps and ensure my hips don't come up too fast.  I will attempt both 265 and 275.  No, scratch that; I will hit both 265 and 275.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2004)

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Squat*
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 1
235 x 1
265 x 1
275 x Miss
275 x 1

*Good Mornings*
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

*Decline Situps*
65 x 9
65 x 9
65 x 9

*SLDLs*
245 x 7
245 x 7
245 x 7

*Single Leg DB Calf Raise - Triple Dropset*
100 x 12
80 x 10
60 x 11

Another good workout today; PRs always make it a good workout.  I tried to do the negative a little too fast on my first attempt at 275.  I kind of lost balance and practically fell over; I was forced to sit down and dump the weight back.  I was pissed, but I made up for it by successfully hitting the weight.  I just barely eeked it out though.  I almost started to get pinned, but I just told myself, "You are getting this fucking weight up if it kills you."  Somehow it worked.  My lower back is still my weak point, definitely.  Once I pushed my head back into my traps, my hips came forward really easy.

All my accessory work looked good.  I was able to do more weight and/or reps on everything.  I started running short on time, so I turned my calf raises into a triple dropset.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz pearled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce tomato

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

Alrighty, it is sleep time for me.  I have to wake up early for class tomorrow.  Goodnight all.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn man KILLER squats...congrats on the new record!!!!  Your numbers are just going throught the roof.  I always hate not getting that one lift you know you can always get!  I had to bail out on squats one day...I think it was only like 245 but I had to hit it so tried it again and blew my record out of the water I was so pumped...just one of things that needs to be done lol.  Now I wish my bench could happen like that!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

> I tried to do the negative a little too fast on my first attempt at 275.



have you ever seen shane hammon squat?  the dive bomd squat lol. he will squat 1000lbs and drop so fast that you would think he just blew his knee out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> have you ever seen shane hammon squat?  the dive bomd squat lol. he will squat 1000lbs and drop so fast that you would think he just blew his knee out.


That just sounds painfull!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Thanks man.  Yeah, those lifts that get stuck when you know you have it in you are so annoying.  All the more motivation to blast through it on the second attempt.

*P-Funk*
I found a video of him on www.irongame.com; wow, divebomb squat is right.  He must have some killer quads and such to stabilize such a sudden drop.  The impulse as a result of such a fast drop has to be hard on your body though.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

> P-Funk
> I found a video of him on www.irongame.com; wow, divebomb squat is right. He must have some killer quads and such to stabilize such a sudden drop. The impulse as a result of such a fast drop has to be hard on your body though.



well, he is super explosive since he is an olympic lifter.  so dropping with that much speed is nothing new to him.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, he is super explosive since he is an olympic lifter.  so dropping with that much speed is nothing new to him.



I see.  I bet that causes quite the stretch reflex too.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2004)

This gentleman has been following CowPimp's Boobs of Steel Routine too with significant growth   

He's planning on conducting a "Belly of Steel" program next.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> This gentleman has been following CowPimp's Boobs of Steel Routine too with significant growth
> 
> He's planning on conducting a "Belly of Steel" program next.



Nice nipples.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2004)

LOL cp you better hope new comers to this site don't think thats you....there will no no respect for you there after!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> This gentleman has been following CowPimp's Boobs of Steel Routine too with significant growth
> 
> He's planning on conducting a "Belly of Steel" program next.


  That's some serious chest fat. 
The boy needs a bra for christmas.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
That is me...

*Randy*
I want a bra for Christmas!

Oh yeah, by the way, I didn't post yesterday's journal.  Let me just suffice to say it was basically my standard 7 meals with a snack thrown in.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Here Cow....

How about one like this >>>

Either that or ALBOB can hold em for ya   






​


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Even women are participating in Cows Tits of Steel Program.... Whoops, I mean breasts of steel. 

This is becoming far more popular than Gopro's P/RR/S


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

none of your pictures are working?  I just see a red x


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry...that sucks...
Let me try to fix


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Even women are participating in Cows Tits of Steel Program.... Whoops, I mean breasts of steel.
> 
> This is becoming far more popular than Gopro's P/RR/S


  Holy Shit!!!!!  
Does she use a wheelbarrow for her tits when she has to walk?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow, that woman is going to have some serious back problems.  Some people take my routine way too far.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sorry...that sucks...
> Let me try to fix




ah that's better......damn!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

This would bring a new meaning to wet tee-shirt contests


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2004)

*Bench Press ME:*

*CG Bench Press*
105 x 3
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
235 x 1
245 x ?

*Lockouts*
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3

*DB Press*
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12

*Yates Rows*
195 x 6
195 x 6
195 x 6

*Standing Military Press*
125 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 4

I joined my first gym today.  I enjoyed working out at the gym, although I am used to working out shirtless and barefoot.  The thing I disliked was I got spotted on my two max attempts; both times I had a incompetent spotter who helped too early.  I stupidly assumed the two biggest guys in the gym would know how to spot.  Now, I'm pretty confident 235 was mine.  The bar barely slowed down, and he only started helping near the end of the lockout.  However, 245 was more questionable.  I don't think I had it, or it would have been a long slow battle.  Either way, it's irritating.

My accessory work looked good.  Everything was really strong, and I enjoyed the lockout press.  Repping that weight was pleasing to the ego, despite the limited ROM.

*Meal1*
6 egg whites, apple, chicken barley soup, 1 1/2 slices WW pita

*Meal2*
chicken, ginger sweet potatoes, veggie egg roll, mixed veggies

*Meal3*
trioplex bar

*Meal4 - PWO*
2 scoopy whey, 1 cup oatmeal

*Meal5*
salmon, hollandaise sauce, rice pilaf mix, mixed salad

*Snack*
1 scoop whey protein, 1 cup 2% milk

*Meal6*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

I have to improvise a little this morning.  We were really short on food, and I had to go shopping.  Diet was decent.  Some cheating, but very reasonable cheating.  Hell, one of the cheats was primarily chicken and sweet potatoes.  Good stuff.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Keep up the good work ...Cow...  

You mean you never joined a gym before?
How long you been working out?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I joined my first gym today.  I enjoyed working out at the gym, although I am used to working out shirtless and barefoot.  The thing I disliked was I got spotted on my two max attempts; both times I had a incompetent spotter who helped too early.  I stupidly assumed the two biggest guys in the gym would know how to spot.  Now, I'm pretty confident 235 was mine.  The bar barely slowed down, and he only started helping near the end of the lockout.  However, 245 was more questionable.  I don't think I had it, or it would have been a long slow battle.  Either way, it's irritating.
> 
> My accessory work looked good.  Everything was really strong, and I enjoyed the lockout press.  Repping that weight was pleasing to the ego, despite the limited ROM.



Nice lifts CP

That is the one shitty thing about not having a training partner.  I hear ya I go through the same thing on a weekly basis.   Don't touch it until it is about to start going the opposite direction.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2004)

*Chirstmas list for Cow*
Bra
Wheelbarrow
Gym shirt and shoes


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work ...Cow...
> 
> You mean you never joined a gym before?
> How long you been working out?



About 18 months.  I lifted a little bit when I was 13-14, but I stopped for years.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice lifts CP
> 
> That is the one shitty thing about not having a training partner.  I hear ya I go through the same thing on a weekly basis.   Don't touch it until it is about to start going the opposite direction.



I sort of dislike training partners save for the knowledge that you have a good spotter behind you.  I prefer to get my lifting done as soon as possible, but chit chat often prevails with a partner.

*BulkMeUp*
I've got some wife beaters and loose shorts.  That's my gym attire.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

I know what you mean Cow, many feel this way.  Time is short these days.
There's pros and cons to a partner, but I have always been able to complete my workout much faster without one.

I too used to workout at an early age, but not consistantly.  Not until the last couple years for myself did I start becoming more serious.  I have worked out at a few gyms in the past, but primarily do my workouts at home.   The only problem with that is half my exercises I perform on the patio, and the weather can really impact my ability to workout.  I am now seriously thinking of joining a gym for the winter at least.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> I sort of dislike training partners save for the knowledge that you have a good spotter behind you. I prefer to get my lifting done as soon as possible, but chit chat often prevails with a partner.
> 
> *BulkMeUp*
> I've got some wife beaters and loose shorts. That's my gym attire.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I know what you mean Cow, many feel this way.  Time is short these days.
> There's pros and cons to a partner, but I have always been able to complete my workout much faster without one.
> 
> I too used to workout at an early age, but not consistantly.  Not until the last couple years for myself did I start becoming more serious.  I have worked out at a few gyms in the past, but primarily do my workouts at home.   The only problem with that is half my exercises I perform on the patio, and the weather can really impact my ability to workout.  I am now seriously thinking of joining a gym for the winter at least.



Well, I didn't stop because I wasn't serious about it.  I stopped because of monetary and space constraints.  I lived in a piggyback townhouse at the time, so lifting weights in there was a no no.  As well, being 14, no gym would allow me to join.  The only way I got to lift at all was because I took weight training as a class in school.  Even so, I jogged, did pushups, bodyweight squats, and had a couple of 10 and 15 pound dumbells that I would do overhead presses and curls with.  I did what I could.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2004)

I screwed up and edited this post and removed the previous content.  I don't remember my full diet, but my workout was:

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Box Squats*
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2

*Reverse Hypers*
50 x 12
50 x 12
70 x 10
70 x 10

*GHRs*
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

*SLDLs*
265 x 6
265 x 6
265 x 6

*Leg Press Calf Raises*
450 x 10
450 x 10
450 x 10


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2004)

Awsome w/o CP...killer SLDL's.

So how's the whole gym membership workin out for ya?  Do the pro's out weight the con's or do you still like working out at home?  I use to like working out at home but the gym just offers so many more options and knowledge so I stick to the gym now.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o CP...killer SLDL's.
> 
> So how's the whole gym membership workin out for ya?  Do the pro's out weight the con's or do you still like working out at home?  I use to like working out at home but the gym just offers so many more options and knowledge so I stick to the gym now.



I like the options.  Plus, the exercises that I could do at home are made easier and safer at the gym.  For example, SLDLs: at home I had to just deadlift the weight off the floor at the beginning of the set.  At the gym, I can just set the rack at the appropriate height and voila.  As well, I'm really glad I can do GHRs.

The thing I like the best about the gym is that no one can call, knock on my door, or disturb me in any other way.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like the options. Plus, the exercises that I could do at home are made easier and safer at the gym. For example, SLDLs: at home I had to just deadlift the weight off the floor at the beginning of the set. At the gym, I can just set the rack at the appropriate height and voila. As well, I'm really glad I can do GHRs.
> 
> The thing I like the best about the gym is that no one can call, knock on my door, or disturb me in any other way.


I agree Cow... You can work with much safer equipment at the gym.
I think the biggest advantage for me though is the roof.  All your equipment is inside and the obstacles of the weather don't get in your way and impact your ability to workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I agree Cow... You can work with much safer equipment at the gym.
> I think the biggest advantage for me though is the roof.  All your equipment is inside and the obstacles of the weather don't get in your way and impact your ability to workout.



Certainly, although I did work inside.  Either way, it certainly makes cardio easier if there's snow on the ground or something like that.  Of course, I went jogging in a huge hurricane this past year.  It was kind of fun actually: the smells, the silence, the gusts of 100MPH winds, etc.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Certainly, although I did work inside. Either way, it certainly makes cardio easier if there's snow on the ground or something like that. Of course, I went jogging in a huge hurricane this past year. It was kind of fun actually: the smells, the silence, the gusts of 100MPH winds, etc.


Damn cow...that reminds me of that movie "Tornado" You could actually see cows revolving around in the wind    Better be careful man . But seriously, I know what you mean. I like to go out on walks on partial rainy days or stormy days. As you say, the air is fresh and it feels good to do it... I'll tell you living here where I am in the Bay Area, fresh air is a luxury we don't get to experience much of anymore. It's a sad thing.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow, today sucked.  I worked outside in freezing rain for 9 hours.  I am buying some gloves tomorrow before I get to the gym.  Enough said.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal2*
2 scoops whey, 1 cup oatmeal

*Meal3*
trioplex bar

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal5*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz yams, lettuce, tomato, 20G flax seed & olive oil dressing

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoops whey

*Meal6*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

I went to Fitday to calculate my exact calories.  I've always said I was doing an isocaloric diet, but I'm actually closer to an equal division of the three macros than I thought.  The way I calculated the split was sort of half-assed, but it works fairly accurately.  Today I ate 3425 calories: 295 grams of protein, 302 grams of carbs, and 120 grams of fat.  Of those carbs, 41 grams are fiber, which I think is a good number for this many calories.  This is a little less than usual because I woke up late and I'm slacking on cardio for this week.  As I said, next week the cardio resumes for at least 2 days per week.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

You have a great diet setup there Cow...  I may have to just try that one myself .


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Damn cow...that reminds me of that movie "Tornado" You could actually see cows revolving around in the wind    Better be careful man . But seriously, I know what you mean. I like to go out on walks on partial rainy days or stormy days. As you say, the air is fresh and it feels good to do it... I'll tell you living here where I am in the Bay Area, fresh air is a luxury we don't get to experience much of anymore. It's a sad thing.



None of us will get to experience fresh air if we keep trashing the environment like we do.  Sadly, that is the way the world is headed.

Thanks, I like my diet.  I haven't got tired of it yet.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

I hear what your sayin Cow... I'm all for a clean environment, and try to do my part.
I even recycle responsibly and regulary .   I try not to drive unnecessarily either.  If everyone just did a little bit, it would go a long way.

I have to get back on a diet too...  I used to eat a lot of tuna and eggs.   I got sick of tuna. But I can make myself like it.  It is just one of those thing where you have to condition yourself and follow the routine. You just program it into your head and after awhile it comes natural.    So does eatin tacos though I'm affraid too


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I hear what your sayin Cow... I'm all for a clean environment, and try to do my part.
> I even recycle responsibly and regulary .   I try not to drive unnecessarily either.  If everyone just did a little bit, it would go a long way.
> 
> I have to get back on a diet too...  I used to eat a lot of tuna and eggs.   I got sick of tuna. But I can make myself like it.  It is just one of those thing where you have to condition yourself and follow the routine. You just program it into your head and after awhile it comes natural.    So does eatin tacos though I'm affraid too



Glad to hear you're doing your part.

Yeah, you get used to anything if you know that it will help you achieve your goals.  Mmm...  Tacos...


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2004)

Well the one thing that allows me to adhere to my goals is "Seeing the improvement from my efforts!"  I think that is the #1 motivating factor.  It is a long road, but the rewards are awsome.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2004)

*Bench Press DE:*

*Bench Press - Alternating Grip*
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3

*Dips*
25 x 8
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6

*DB Hammer Press*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Single Arm DB Rows*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

*Incline Press @ 45*
155 x 6
155 x 5
155 x 4

Pretty decent workout today.  I used 3 different grips for the bench press.  4 sets were of my normal "stance," the other 2 grips were evenly provided with 2 sets of DE work.  Both were wider grips.  All accessory work looked on point.  I didn't estimate the cumulative fatigure on the incline press well, but I still did more reps than last time.  I have never actually done dips before, and I thought that went pretty well.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz yams, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 scoop whey protein, 1 cup 2% milk

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB, cucumber


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2004)

You never did dips before and added weight...that is good.
I guess for my heavy ass it sounds very impressive.
I do 3-4 sets of 10 but don't have to add weight. I weigh 230 as it is   

Sounds like you are doing just fine Cow.. Keep up the good work..


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 14, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> You never did dips before and added weight...that is good.
> I guess for my heavy ass it sounds very impressive.
> I do 3-4 sets of 10 but don't have to add weight. I weigh 230 as it is
> 
> Sounds like you are doing just fine Cow.. Keep up the good work..



Thanks.  I value relative strength a lot, which is why I'm on a very conservative  bulking tip right now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice lifts CP...pretty awsome startin dips w/ a 45.  How much do you weight anyhow?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
I weight about 190 @ 6 feet tall.  Everyone else seems to think I'm taller, but I don't think so.  I measured myself not too terribly long ago.

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Conventional Deadlifts*
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 3
305 x 1
325 x 1
355 x 1
365 x Miss

*Good Mornings*
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

*Reverse Hypers*
70 x 12
70 x 12

*GHRs*
70 x 12

*SLDLs*
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4

*Leg Press Calf Raises*
450 x 12
450 x 12
450 x 12

Good workout.  A nice PR on conventional deads.  My max attempts were lofty, as I based them on what I hit sumo (I can do more sumo).  Nonetheless, I still hit my first attempt, so I was definitely pleased.  I've decided I'm not going to do reverse hypers.  There is only a GHR machine, and it is weird to do reverse hypers on them.  I figure GHRs will be sufficient.  I think I might work in some platform SLDLs for another good lower back exercise though.  Another note, my grip strength is greatly improving.  I would have never been able to hold 285 for that long before I started Westside.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread

*Meal3 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery, lettuce

*Snack*
1 scoop whey protein, 1 cup 2% milk

*Meal5*
trioplex bar

*Meal6*
garden burger, potato roll, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB, cucumber

I crammed those last few meals in there pretty close together, but all in all a pretty decent day of eating.  I called off work yesterday because I was "sick," so it threw off my diet some.  I had a car issue to take care of, some homework to catch up on, and I went to visit my little brother at my mom's house for his 13th birthday.  It's nice not going to work sometimes, even though I had other tasks to fill my time.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

nice deadlifts man.

Keep working that grip strength. you deadlifts will really go up and maybe someday you will have a strong enough grip that you can rip your cock off your body like I can.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2004)

Solid w/o my man...lookin good.  Everytime I read this journal I can more pumped to hit back day so I can do some deads LOL.

Do you do anything to work the strength besides your every day movements?  Like do you add in any direct work?


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

Everyday movements, you mean like Chokin the Chicken      j/k


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2004)

Lol ^^^^^


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2004)

*P-funk* 
Ah, a detachable penis.  How wonderful that would be...  I guess...

*DeadBolt*
Yeah.  I follow a stern regimen of not getting any pussy.  That helps a lot.  Besides that, no additional direct work though.

*Randy*
You hit the nail on the head my friend.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> Yeah.  I follow a stern regimen of not getting any pussy.  That helps a lot.  Besides that, no additional direct work though.



Kinda sounds like a personal problem there..lol..jk  I never notice much strength gains in direct work with em...just a little size difference is all with forearms.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Yeah, I have made the same observation.

I forgot to post yesterday's food.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread

*Meal3*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potato, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce tomato

*Snack*
1 scoop whey protein, 1 cup 2% milk

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB, cucumber


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2004)

Do you normally have that many (5 scoops) of protein or are you trying something new?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Do you normally have that many (5 scoops) of protein or are you trying something new?



I often do, yes.  It just makes it quicker and easier to get my daily protein needs.  I like milk and egg protein supplements because the proteins have a longer half-life than whey.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I often do, yes.  It just makes it quicker and easier to get my daily protein needs.


So i guess you are doing it for simplicity's sake. I was always advised to try and stick to whole food as far as possible. But when on a bulk i feel like a walking stuffed pig! 
If you had the opportunity to have whole food, would you eat it or do you prefer to stick with the powder?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So i guess you are doing it for simplicity's sake. I was always advised to try and stick to whole food as far as possible. But when on a bulk i feel like a walking stuffed pig!
> If you had the opportunity to have whole food, would you eat it or do you prefer to stick with the powder?



As you can see, most of my protein comes from whole foods.  I advocate eating mostly whole foods too.  However, time and money constraints sometimes forces me to use powders.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> As you can see, most of my protein comes from whole foods.  I advocate eating mostly whole foods too.  However, time and money constraints sometimes forces me to use powders.




Also, if you are bulking and have a fast metabolism (like myself), requiring high amounts of cals, it is damn near impossible to get all that in whole foods.  Some shakes are needed to meet your caloric intake.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks guys. I think i shall throw in an extra shake on my next bulk.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I think i shall throw in an extra shake on my next bulk.




yep, add some shakes and throw some extra shit in the toilet.  oh, and gain some size while your at it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yep, add some shakes and throw some extra shit in the toilet.


  
ooooooh lord! my pooper got tired from all that pooping when i was on a bulk. Not to mention tha gas! At one time it was sooo bad... bad enough to make the paint peel off the wall!! However, A change of protein powder brands did improve things.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Also, if you are bulking and have a fast metabolism (like myself), requiring high amounts of cals, it is damn near impossible to get all that in whole foods.  Some shakes are needed to meet your caloric intake.



Yup.  I eat about 3.7-4K a day, and that is on a super lean bulk.  I'm not even actually sure I'm still gaining mass.  I'm training for strength right now, so I'm not too worried about it.  Occasionally I won't quite hit that range, but usually I do.  

I was eating more like 5K a while back on a see-food diet.  I didn't realize I was eating so much until I actually looked at serving sizes and such more carefully.  A serving size of peanut butter used to be 1/3 of the container; I am not exaggerating.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ooooooh lord! my pooper got tired from all that pooping when i was on a bulk. Not to mention tha gas! At one time it was sooo bad... bad enough to make the paint peel off the wall!! However, A change of protein powder brands did improve things.



Yeah, it's surprising how a change in brands can make a difference.  I buy Allthewhey powder now; it's cheap, tastes better, mixes better, and doesn't give me as much gas.  I used to get some random crap from Vitamin World.  It wasn't pretty...


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

The worst has to be the eggs and brocolli......wow!!!!
There was a time I was eating like 10-12 eggs in the morning and loading up on broccolli at night...  Hell!!! my dog wouldn't even sleep with me then 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ooooooh lord! my pooper got tired from all that pooping when i was on a bulk. Not to mention tha gas! At one time it was sooo bad... bad enough to make the paint peel off the wall!! However, A change of protein powder brands did improve things.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't like the protein powder that much myself. I've been trying lately to get my protein naturally, even by just drinking milk alone. One big glass gives me 20 grams right there. I usually will drink one before working out with creatine, then drink another after post -workout with creatine. And then I eat lots of chicken. It's pretty cheap at Costco along with their eggs.. Christ, I haven't seen eggs as cheap as they've been for a long time. I get 5 dozen eggs for 3.00 at Costco. And it has been this way for at least 3 months or so.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yup.  I eat about 3.7-4K a day, and that is on a super lean bulk.  ..


 I was doing a clean bulk on 2800 cals and was stuffed! Must have been the two cups of oats per day. My next bulk is definately going to be more on the isocaloric scale.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I get 5 dozen eggs for 3.00 at Costco. And it has been this way for at least 3 months or so.


Damn! one of the disadvantages of living downtown as well as not driving is the inability to get to these kinda stores. Most of these big box stores are wayyy out in the boonies. Taking public transportation and hauling back a case of anything will not be fun.   
For $3.00 i can only get 1 dozen brown eggs.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

Bulk,

Maybe you can put your order in with a friendly neighbor who shops there 
Good thing my stores are close as most all of my neighbors are pricks.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I don't like the protein powder that much myself. I've been trying lately to get my protein naturally, even by just drinking milk alone. One big glass gives me 20 grams right there. I usually will drink one before working out with creatine, then drink another after post -workout with creatine. And then I eat lots of chicken. It's pretty cheap at Costco along with their eggs.. Christ, I haven't seen eggs as cheap as they've been for a long time. I get 5 dozen eggs for 3.00 at Costco. And it has been this way for at least 3 months or so.



I have a friend who just can't ingest protein powder.  For some reason, it kills his appetite.  Some people just can't take it.  I don't necessarily enjoy it, but it is a quick and easy way to help me get more protein in my diet.  That's a good deal on eggs though.  Egg whites are an excellent substitute post workout just so you know.  They also contain a relatively fast absorbing protein.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I was doing a clean bulk on 2800 cals and was stuffed! Must have been the two cups of oats per day. My next bulk is definately going to be more on the isocaloric scale.



How much do you weigh?  Next time I cut, I am going to be eating about 2800 calories.  I ate 2300-2400 calories last time and I lost weight a little too quickly.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

That's to bad about your friend.  I know that the powder is great for filling those protein voids.  Some of the stuff tastes awful though.  Maybe your friend just had a few bad brands of poor quality. 

As for eggs...I like em too.  Especially when they've been as cheap as they are lately.

I've never tried to count calories and stuff.. That sounds like a pain in the rear.
I've always lived by the see food diet   But I would like to learn how to count calories and go on somewhat of a cutting diet myself.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2004)

*Randy*
I'm not really sure what the deal is, but he is accomplishing goals without them.

I never used to count calories either.  I have found that it makes more of a difference than I thought.  It is a little bit of a pain in the butt.  It is worth it to me though.

*Bench Press ME:*

*Bench Press*
115 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 1
215 x 1
245 x 1
255 x Miss

*Bent Rows @ 90*
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

*Wide TBar Rows @ 90*
180 x 3
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*CG Bench Press*
195 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4

*Upright Rows*
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6

Ah, another PR.  So wonderful.  245 went up nice and easy.  My spotter even made a comment about how it seemed too easy.  255 stopped dead a few inches off my chest.  I rearranged my workout accordingly to hit my lats better.  Accessory work all looked good.  The only issue was the weight I chose was slightly more difficult than I anticipated with the tbar rows.  I have never done them before, so I just totally guessed.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
broiled teriyaki chicken, seitan dish, shells & cheese, brussel sprout dish

*Meal6*
365 chicken enchilada, tin sardines, potato pancake, glass milk, cucumber

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

Some decent cheats today.  First, I hit up the food bar at Whole Foods when I went grocery shopping.  Brussel sprouts when cheating, my mother would be so proud.  The potato pancake was a homemade affair.  That was good stuff.  More cheating to come tomorrow...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 17, 2004)

Congrats on the PR CP!!

Protein powder is so easy to help fill those voids and extra cals you need.  Much cheaper then whole foods as well, I may replace one of my meals with another shake just for cost sakes LOL.  And Randy yea some people just can't tak powders...their stomachs just don't accept it.  That must suck!


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Some decent cheats today. First, I hit up the food bar at Whole Foods when I went grocery shopping. Brussel sprouts when cheating, my mother would be so proud. The potato pancake was a homemade affair. That was good stuff. More cheating to come tomorrow...


One thing I would like to say Cow is that your cheating sucks 
You want me to give you some good lessons on cheating?


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Randy yea some people just can't tak powders...their stomachs just don't accept it. That must suck!


Well I suppose there could be worse things in a persons life  
Look at me, I'm allergic to citric acid...I have to skip all the good things in life like pineapple, oranges, grapefruits, and especially one of my favorites when I was a kid "Pink Lemonade"  I think that is far worse than not being able to consume protein powder. Well, we all adjust though. Lately for me as far as protein powder goes, I've been skipping it. In its place, I've just been drinking lots of milk (10grams a cup goes a long ways). Who need protein powder  But I know it is more fattening. That's the only downside.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2004)

Yea milk is fine but the amount of sugars in each cup just kills me.  I need to find a new protein powder...I've tried several and currently am finishing my nectar    and my opt. nutr. but I'm tired of that stuff.  Gonna try a few different ones soon.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Maybe you can put your order in with a friendly neighbor who shops there
> Good thing my stores are close as most all of my neighbors are pricks.


I live in a downtown apartment building. Not likely any neighbours go to costco.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 18, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How much do you weigh?  Next time I cut, I am going to be eating about 2800 calories.  I ate 2300-2400 calories last time and I lost weight a little too quickly.


I got a looong way to go to before i get anywhere near to your size.  
I started bulking when i was ~155 (height 6'). So i was eating 18x my bodyweight. I peaked at 176 end aug. 
Am presently cutting on ~1900 cals. Loosing about 1.5/week. waist down from 37" to ~34". So far so good, it seems.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2004)

*Randy*
I eat what I want when I cheat.  However, what I want is something reasonably healthy.  Of course, I do like a nice steak now and again.  I think I might have  a burger today or something like that.

That's too bad about cirtic acid.  No oranges!  That sucks!

*DeadBolt*
Actually, the sugar in milk is relatively low GI.  However, it does raise you insulin levels.  I think milk is an awesome bulking food.  As well, I think it can work on a cut if used sparingly.  I drank about a cup a day while I was cutting.

*BulkMeUp*
You'll get there.  I was about 160 @ 6'0" before I started lifting again.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 18, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BulkMeUp*
> You'll get there.  I was about 160 @ 6'0" before I started lifting again.


How long did it take you to get to your present weight? i think you are presently ~190, right?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> Actually, the sugar in milk is relatively low GI.  However, it does raise you insulin levels.  I think milk is an awesome bulking food.  As well, I think it can work on a cut if used sparingly.  I drank about a cup a day while I was cutting.


It looks like you are a pure ecto/meso though right?  For those body structures milk is awsome but for someone like me--pure endo--I oretty much have to stay clear of milk.  Only time I ever consume are in my final stages of a bulk for those extra calories.  Other then that I add alot of extra body fat.  I just don't respond well to milk I guess.  Next bulk I will defenitly utilize milk though...its tuff putting on decent LBM on my little frame LOL....and my goal next bulk will be ruffly 190 range so I will need alot of cals.

*Randy* You really can't have anything with citric acid?  That sux...not that I eat anythign with it now but if I wanted an orange or something I know I could have it.  During the summer I live on oranges and grapefruits lol...man that stinks sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I live in a downtown apartment building. Not likely any neighbours go to costco.


Damn...looks like we're not going to be able to Bulk you up in eggs then.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Randy* You really can't have anything with citric acid? That sux...not that I eat anythign with it now but if I wanted an orange or something I know I could have it. During the summer I live on oranges and grapefruits lol...man that stinks sorry to hear that bro.


Yeah it does suck, as I love vitamin C with citric acid.
But I learned to live with it.  I found I can take vitamin C with bioflavinoids without any allergic reaction.  Apparantly the bioflavinoids removes the acid and still allows all the beneficial ingredients on through.   I guess its kinda like suntan lotion where it filters the bad rays and still allows you to get a tan .
On a positive note, the allergy will not kill me if I did ingest citric acid, it just causes severe canker sores on my mouth and stuff.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> On a positive note, the allergy will not kill me if I did ingest citric acid, it just causes severe canker sores on my mouth and stuff.


Yea those things still suck ass though LOL.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

I hear ya DeadBolt...

I hate allergies.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2004)

*BulkMeUp*
Well, I lifted for a semester in high school when I was 14 and I wrestled, so muscle memory probably had some kind of effect.  However, I have been lifting consistently for about 16 months or so.

*DeadBolt*
Not at all; I am more of an endo/meso.  Before I weighed 160, I weighed about 200-205.  When I joined the wrestling team I got down to about 189 (That was the class I wrestled in).  I plumped up a little bit after wrestling season ended to 200-205 again.  Then, I went on a crash diet and lost 40 pounds in about 3 weeks.  I was exercising two hours a day (Jogging and bodyweight exercises) and eating less, although not starving myself.  I was down to a solid 160.  Anyway, naturally I am a husky guy, and I have a decent sized frame, although not massive by any means.

*Randy*
Bah, cankers are the worst.  I think I would rather have diarrhea.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

I wouldn't want either one Cow....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow CP I would have never guessed it.  I am just a pure endo lol.  I was about 240-245(thats on a 5'6" frame...looks damn fat lol) frosh year of highschool.  Couldn't play football so I was bumbed and went on a starving diet and just did crazy amounts of cardio w/ weight lifting (before I found these boards and knew what I was doing) and lost close to 90lbs or so in a year. Now I'm here.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Wow, you outdid me on the crash diet.  Oh well, at least we know the error in our ways now.

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Box Squats*
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2

*GHRs*
75 x 12
75 x 12
75 x 12

*Decline Situps*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Hamstring Curls*
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 7

*Seated Calf Raises*
180 x 8
135 x 12
135 x 12

I enjoyed the pace of today's workout.  It just felt right.  GHRs are going up quickly.  Decline siutps took a step down because they gym's decline is quite a bit steeper than my bench at home.  Only one rep for a 15 degree increase in decline or so is totally resonable though.  I bounced the first set of seated calf raises out, and used poor ROM.  I overestimated the weight.  The next two sets were slower and more controlled.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
trioplex bar

*Meal3*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Snack*
glass milk, scoop whey

*Meal6*
5 crab cakes, salmon, brown rice, peas

*Meal7*
2% cottage cheese, salmon, cashews, banana

*Meal8*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

Wonderful eating today.  Those 5 crab cakes were awesome.  I went to my mom's place to have dinner and visit.  Home cooking owns.  My cheats were once again pretty healthy.  I just ate more.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

how long was your rest interval on the box squats?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 19, 2004)

A quick question, with DE why are they so few reps?  I understand you need to stay heavy and all but I was just curious why like the ME aren't a very low rep then maybe the DE slightly higher.  I am clueless about it so I was just curious.

Yea the crash diet is nothing to be proud of....I really screwed my body up doing it.  More so then screwing my body up it was the fact I began binging....constantly then making myself vomit and stuff.  Or just keeping it in me and feeling guilty for a week and starving myself.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2004)

*P-funk*
I usually do 45 seconds.  I would be willing to do 30 seconds if I was really pressed for time, but I haven't been forced to yet.

*DeadBolt*
The key with the DE lift is to accelerate the bar as much as possible.  This way you are ensured not to experience much, if any, fatigue.  You can focus on the maximum amount of compensatory acceleration you are capable of.  Overload has nothing to do with the dynamic effort method.  It is all about increased the rate of force generation so you can blast through sticking points in your 1RM.

I'm glad to see that you have overcome that eating disorder.  I would have never guessed, because you seem very dedicated to health and fitness at this point.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 19, 2004)

Ahh thanks for clearing that up....so its not even about the reps at all its just putting that effort into it.  Thats so funny how the science behind it is so perfect.  I need to try this out one day LOL.

As far as the eating problem yea I have overcome some of it but if I get careless and don't pay strict attention I get it right back.  I think thas why I have taken this as a major in college and a large part of my life just to prevent myself and others from having to go through it all.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
I definitely recommend the program.  As you can see, I am reaping the benefits big time.

That's a very noble reason of you to choose this major, even if it is only part of the equation.

*HIIT Cardio*
~20 minutes of jogging

I actually did cardio today, woohoo!  It felt good.  I'm going to try to keep with the cardio a little more in the upcoming weeks.  It's just so much harder for me to wake up an extra hour or so early for cardio than it is for me to wake up earlier to hit the weights.  I'm much more apprehensive about doing cardio, although I do enjoy it to a certain degree once I get going.  

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potato, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 scoop whey, 1 cup 2% milk

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

Standard 4K calorie or so diet today.  Cheating is so much more fun.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> I definitely recommend the program.  As you can see, I am reaping the benefits big time.
> 
> That's a very noble reason of you to choose this major, even if it is only part of the equation.


Yes you are reaping the benefits lol...strength is just through the roof!  I will wait until I go on a bulk though...once I'm done witht his cut I'll start a just above maint. bulk very slow and steady.  No sense in me doing the program with such a cal deficient diet.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 20, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yes you are reaping the benefits lol...strength is just through the roof!  I will wait until I go on a bulk though...once I'm done witht his cut I'll start a just above maint. bulk very slow and steady.  No sense in me doing the program with such a cal deficient diet.



I highly disagree, actually.  I would say that it makes less sense to do a bodybuilding routine on a cut, because you aren't going to be gaining mass with such a high caloric deficit.  Strength, however, hinges on a lot more than just muscle mass.  You can certainly be increasing intramuscular and intermuscular coordination while in a caloric deficit.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I highly disagree, actually.  I would say that it makes less sense to do a bodybuilding routine on a cut, because you aren't going to be gaining mass with such a high caloric deficit.  Strength, however, hinges on a lot more than just muscle mass.  You can certainly be increasing intramuscular and intermuscular coordination while in a caloric deficit.




yes, pushing some heavy weights while dieting is crucial.  Great for CNS stimulation, great for hormonal (endocrine system) simulation, great for protein synthesis.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 20, 2004)

Pushing as heavy as possible on a cut seems more difficult than on a bulk. Sometimes i fell like i am lacking energy. I guess this is normal. is it?


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes, that theory makes sense Bulk...   You have more power when you're bulking then cutting.  But that doesn't mean you still can't lift as heavy as possible.  You're weight capacity will just drop.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yes, that theory makes sense Bulk...   You have more power when you're bulking then cutting.  But that doesn't mean you still can't lift as heavy as possible.  You're weight capacity will just drop.


I guess i just have to keep reminding myself that 'as heavy as possible' does not mean 'as heavy as on a bulk'. I guess it works negatively on my mind when i cant lift as heavy as i used to.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I guess i just have to keep reminding myself that 'as heavy as possible' does not mean 'as heavy as on a bulk'. I guess it works negatively on my mind when i cant lift as heavy as i used to.


Yes, that is the logic you have to use.
Ask Mudge or anyone else,  you can lose considerable strength after cutting.
I will soon find out myself, cause I start cutting diet on the 1st.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2004)

I understand lifting heavy is good during a cut and I still do.  I just want to be in a more cal + range once doing that because right now I may get discouraged b/c I wont be gaining as much strength as I know I should. 

 I am currently using p/rr/s as I have been for some time now and I wanted to give it the last few cycles during this cut.  I will be getting 6 full cycles out of this cut then once I'm there I want to try westside.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2004)

I think for me, I would rather be lifting higher reps during my cut to help bring out my cuts during the cutting cycle.  Bulk lifting has always been my preference.  As a result I have developed good strength and muscle.  I just need to accent it by reducing my body fat and burning off the outer fat layer.  I think if I can do that I will be very happy with the results. I'm 230 now and believe I could knock off 30 and be right about where I want to be.

As for westside, never tried that one.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2004)

> I would rather be lifting higher reps during my cut to help bring out my cuts during the cutting cycle



How does higher reps bring out cuts?  Defenition comes from diet.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> How does higher reps bring out cuts?  Defenition comes from diet.


Maybe he's refering to trying to get more blood into the muscles for a better "pump"?  Either way I don't think it matters...lifting w/ low reps or high reps its all the same when it comes to how defined you look.  Diet is everything.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 20, 2004)

*P-funk*
You can always count on P-funk to bring insight into the situation.  Which reminds me, what do you think of doing some cleans as a DE lift?  I really enjoy cleans.  It seems as though the clean incorporates a fairly similar motion to the squat and deadlift, minues the pseudo french curl at the end.

*BulkMeUp*
I can understand the mental block of lifting lower weights.  However, it is quite possible to get stronger while cutting.

*Randy*
Cutting makes quite a difference in terms of looks.  I swear my arms looked bigger post-cut because of their size relative to the rest of my body, and the increased definition.

*DeadBolt*
I can understand your preference.  Just as long as you realize that you can gain strength while cutting, we're on the same page.

*Bench Press DE:*

*Bench Press*
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3

*Bent DB Rows @ 90*
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

*Wide Pullups*
35 x 2
25 x 3
25 x 3

*Dips*
50 x 7
50 x 7
50 x 7

*DB Arnold Press*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 7

Another excellent workout today.  I'm really enjoying this style of workout.  I alternated the grip on my bench press again.  Half the sets were my benching width, the other half were varied wider grips.  

Accessory work saw a nice gain, except for wide pullups.  However, I have never had access to a machine where they can be done at this width.  The widest I have ever gone before is doorway wide, where my pullup bar resides.  As well, these were done pronated.  My target is the lats though, so I felt this superceded the want to push, or in this case pull, more weight.  Dips, on the other hand, exploded in weight.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potato, 20G flax seed & olive oil dressing, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2004)

> You can always count on P-funk to bring insight into the situation. Which reminds me, what do you think of doing some cleans as a DE lift? I really enjoy cleans. It seems as though the clean incorporates a fairly similar motion to the squat and deadlift, minues the pseudo french curl at the end.



yeah, you can totally go for it!!  The first pull of the clean is overloading the hamstrings (storying kinetic energy and transfering it to dynamic energy).   and the catch is like coming out of a front squat.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, you can totally go for it!!  The first pull of the clean is overloading the hamstrings (storying kinetic energy and transfering it to dynamic energy).   and the catch is like coming out of a front squat.



Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I haven't done cleans in a while, but I really enjoy them.  It will be a nice way to continue to keep things interesting.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2004)

What do you guys think about some lbm loss while on a cut? I know the whole point is to hold onto it as much as possible. But according to my (inaccurate) bf impedence scale, i may have lost some lbm.

Example, in the past 3 months i have lost:
bi ~1"
quads ~1"
waist ~3"
weight is down by 15lbs (from 176 down to 161)

I know some loss in size would be due to the fact i decided to take a break from creatine on this cut. But do those losses look ok, from your experience or does it look like i am loosing too much muscle?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I will soon find out myself, cause I start cutting diet on the 1st.


  Cutting during the holiday season! I wish you luck. I timed my cut to sorta end by the holiday season so i can pig out on the christmas goodies.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about some lbm loss while on a cut? I know the whole point is to hold onto it as much as possible. But according to my (inaccurate) bf impedence scale, i may have lost some lbm.
> 
> Example, in the past 3 months i have lost:
> bi ~1"
> ...




you are always going to loose some.  Just make sure you are dieting slow enough to hang onto as much as possible.  It is probably alomost impossible to loose no muscle mass while dieting.  It is just the way the body works.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are always going to loose some.  Just make sure you are dieting slow enough to hang onto as much as possible.  It is probably alomost impossible to loose no muscle mass while dieting.  It is just the way the body works.


Thanks P-funk. I am loosing 1.25#/week but with quite some loss of strength. Due to not being presently on creatine, i suppose. i was wondering if i should panic and cut this cut short. But i guess i shall keep going for a few more weeks.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks P-funk. I am loosing 1.25#/week but with quite some loss of strength. Due to not being presently on creatine, i suppose. i was wondering if i should panic and cut this cut short. But i guess i shall keep going for a few more weeks.




I would want to loose more than 1lb per week.  If that even.  .5lbs per week is better.  When I diet I try to go in the most minimal amount of caloric defecit that I can.  I try and go as many weeks as possible without losing any weight.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would want to loose more than 1lb per week.  If that even.  .5lbs per week is better. .


I guess you mean you _wouldnt _ loose more than 1lb per week?



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> When I diet I try to go in the most minimal amount of caloric defecit that I can.  I try and go as many weeks as possible without losing any weight.


How would you promote fat loss, in that case? I thought being on a cal deficit and working out was to promote fat loss while retaining muscle. If you are not reducing cals much, do you try and make your workouts as intense as possible, as well as throw in some cardio for fat loss?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I guess you mean you _wouldnt _ loose more than 1lb per week?
> 
> 
> How would you promote fat loss, in that case? I thought being on a cal deficit and working out was to promote fat loss while retaining muscle. If you are not reducing cals much, do you try and make your workouts as intense as possible, as well as throw in some cardio for fat loss?



1) yes, wouldn't...sorry

2) Being in caloric defecit is what will cause wieght loss (fat loss).  I try and get my cals to maintenance to start my diet and then the caloric defecit is created through exercise.  I train at 30 or 60sec rest intervals to get my heart rate up.  I roll like that until improvements start to slow.  Then I either lower cals a bit more or I throw in a little cardio and keep on trucking along.


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Maybe he's refering to trying to get more blood into the muscles for a better "pump"? Either way I don't think it matters...lifting w/ low reps or high reps its all the same when it comes to how defined you look. Diet is everything.


Yeah, that is what I meant.
That and for me my programs have been primarily bulk routines so for change I would introduce higher reps..  But you are correct.. Diet is the key to reduce your bodyfat.  That is exactly my goal.  You also want to continue to increase your weight if you want your muscles to grow.  So between increasing intensity and diet... both are actually key.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 21, 2004)

Awsome w/o man.  I can't get myself to do pullups...I think the weight it to much for my shoulders b/c they just get torn up when I try them.  Chins I can do but I don't think my back is strong enough to handle a pullup so I use to much bi and delt to compensate.

And yea I feel ya on how you can still gain strength on a cut...I did my last cut.  Also take a look at wrestlers.  They are in like a 24/7 cut are some strong mofo's.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
I can certainly do more chinups than pullups.  I know what you mean about pullups, it is really hard to do them properly.  I love the challenge though.

I was actually going to use wrestler's as an example.  I used to be on the wrestling team, although very briefly, and they dieted like crazy (Everyone except for me that is).  Many of them were extremely strong, especially relative to their weight.  This one guy, Marlin, could rep out 225 (I can't remember exactly how many, but I would say 5-7 reps) on the decline bench.  He wrestled in the 125 weight class and maintained at or below this weight consistently during the season.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2*
1 scoop whey, 2 cups 2% milk, 1/2 cup oats, cucumber

*Meal3*
trioplex bar

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal5*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potato, 20G flax seed & olive oil dressing, lettuce, tomato

*Meal6*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey, 2 TBSP PB, cucumber

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 22, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> I can certainly do more chinups than pullups.  I know what you mean about pullups, it is really hard to do them properly.  I love the challenge though.
> 
> I was actually going to use wrestler's as an example.  I used to be on the wrestling team, although very briefly, and they dieted like crazy (Everyone except for me that is).  Many of them were extremely strong, especially relative to their weight.  This one guy, Marlin, could rep out 225 (I can't remember exactly how many, but I would say 5-7 reps) on the decline bench.  He wrestled in the 125 weight class and maintained at or below this weight consistently during the season.



When you do pullups how wide do you go?  And also is your body completely straight or do your hips move forward and you sort of arch your lower back?  Everyone I talk to at the gym says they're shoulders never hurt when doing pullups but then again they have no problem getting the weight up.  I was just wondering if I have a problem or I'm just not strong enough yet.

Yea many of my friends are wrestlers and my father was real hardcore into it.  I use to see some of them workout and the weights they would use for the size fo their body was just nuts.  I was going to go out for wrestling but my freshman year of highschool I changed schools and was shocked by the talent the school had so I said screw it.  What a difference between the private school system and the public school system and how hardcore they are lol.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 2) Being in caloric defecit is what will cause wieght loss (fat loss).  I try and get my cals to maintenance to start my diet and then the caloric defecit is created through exercise.  I train at 30 or 60sec rest intervals to get my heart rate up.  I roll like that until improvements start to slow.  Then I either lower cals a bit more or I throw in a little cardio and keep on trucking along.


I have always been training as usual but cutting cals. As i was under the impression that cutting is mainly about diet. But i guess i should also work towards upping the intensity in addition to cutting cals.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have always been training as usual but cutting cals. As i was under the impression that cutting is mainly about diet. But i guess i should also work towards upping the intensity in addition to cutting cals.



It is all about diet and creating a caloric defecit somehow.  All I am saying is that people are so quick to drop calories (which makes you drop energy.  which makes your workouts suck!!).  Just look at other variables of your training and diet program and figure out other ways to do things.  That is all I was saying.  Just some food for thought (no pun intended  ).


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Well, I am going way beyond shoulder width, because the apparatus at my gym allows it.  I am able to better target my lats this way.  I try to keep myself perfectly upright, but I do move my hips forward ever so slightly if I really struggle on the last repetition.  Maybe you should try some assisted pullups as a warm-up?

Aw, you should have tried it.  I was probably the worst wrestler on the team (We actually had a very good team, unlike the rest of our sports teams), but I loved the workouts.  They were super intense.  I can't really talk, because I quit quickly, but it was worth it for the time being.

*BulkMeUp*
Well, there are two ways to get in a caloric deficit.  Eat less or do more; most people do a combination of both.  Definitely be careful though.  Take your time and do it right.  If you're all natural, as I am, then retaining all your LBM is quite a chore.  As well, it is harder to gain back what you lose.

*P-funk*
I highly respect your opinion, and I think I will take your advice next time I cut, which probably won't be until summer.

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Good Mornings*
85 x 3
105 x 3
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 1
185 x 1
215 x 1
225 x 1

*GHRs*
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

*Decline Situps*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 6

*SLDLs*
285 x 6
285 x 6
285 x 6

*Leg Press Calf Raises*
490 x 10
490 x 10
490 x 10

Really brutal workout today.  Good mornings actually felt fairly good to hit a 1RM with.  I will be doing them again next week for ME day, but trying for 235 and 245.  I started conservatively because I have never gone quite this heavy on good mornings before, and the potential for injury is high.  Accessory work is still looking great and is improving steadily.  

I actually did my decline situps on a slightly steeper incline today, yet again.  I was once again very happy that I was able to continue using the same weight without too much of a less in repetitions.  Last week I used their decline bench press.  This week I used the adjustable stand alone bench.  I will be sticking with it from now on.  So, expect to see me finish off 8 reps or more on all 3 sets next week, as I will be keeping the level of decline the same.

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potato, 20G flax seed & olive oil dressing, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 23, 2004)

Awsome w/o man...your a beast lol.

Yea I tried assisted pullups but it never worked...I never improved on them.  Then I started pullups with a spotter and my shoulder just started to kill me.  I may try something else down the road.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is all about diet and creating a caloric deficit somehow.  All I am saying is that people are so quick to drop calories (which makes you drop energy.  which makes your workouts suck!!).  Just look at other variables of your training and diet program and figure out other ways to do things.  That is all I was saying.  Just some food for thought (no pun intended  ).


I am not one of those people who need to dive into the fridge first thing in the morning so dieting is not much of a problem for me. I guess i shall have to focus more on increasing intensity on my training for the next few weeks.
*Back to the drawing board.   *



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, there are two ways to get in a caloric deficit. Eat less or do more; most people do a combination of both. Definitely be careful though. Take your time and do it right. If you're all natural, as I am, then retaining all your LBM is quite a chore. As well, it is harder to gain back what you lose.


Yep i am all natural and going on anything more than creatine is nowhere on my radar.   
I ate less, down to 11x my bw with carbs about 1.1/lb with a small refeed a week. Have been doing that for 3 months, but i think i should increase cals and up the intensity. This should also prepare me for my upcoming next bulk. I am not really a big eater, but i am looking forward to bulking. 

Another question for you experienced guys.
I know that one is supposed to keep regularly changing exercises to keep the muscles guessing and promote growth. But if you had a routine that you weren't really sick and tired yet. Would you keep going until you felt the need to change it or would you set a target/time frame and then change it? I am going to start bulking in the next few weeks or probably in Jan. And was wondering if i should come up with something new or modify my present routine or just stick to it. Presently i have been doing a pyramid style for the past 8-9months.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Eh, I wouldn't worry about it too much.  You can just do pulldowns instead.  If you exacerbate an injury by doing pullups, or are potentially creating one, then it's not worth it.  You may also want to consider pullovers if you haven't already.

*BulkMeUp*
It is my opinion that you don't need to change your routine at all if you are progressing in strength.  If you stay at the same workload two weeks in a row on an exercise, then I suggest changing that exercise.  Always strive to increase your workload by at least 1 repetition every workout.  Until that time comes, I see no reason to arbitrarily change.  I change frequently because I like to do a variety of exercises, but I do keep some of the same core lifts.  

For example, I almost always do SLDLs for my hamstrings.  I love the exercise, and as you can see by my journal, I have been progressing steadily.  I see absolutely no reason to change this lift.

By the way, what kind of differences have you noticed with creatine?  I have never used it, and I don't plan to, but I'm just curious.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 23, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> By the way, what kind of differences have you noticed with creatine?  I have never used it, and I don't plan to, but I'm just curious.


Thanks for the tips, Cow.

With Creatine i did notice an increase in strength and lifted more than i could imagine. Years ago i would have to use both hands to lift a 70lb dumbell. By the end of my last bulk, i was benching 6 reps on my 4th set (followed by a  super drop set as with my pyramid training) with 70x2 db.

However i should add i did pay a lot more attention to my diet and pwo shake during this bulk cycle, which could have contributed to my gains as well.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

I just bought a new tub of creatine and L-Glutamine yesterday... Was 70.00 bucks 
But those are 2 things I definately believe in.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 23, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I just bought a new tub of creatine and L-Glutamine yesterday... Was 70.00 bucks
> But those are 2 things I definately believe in.


   Same here...need to make a run to the Vit. Shoppe and pick some more sups up I'm running low.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

At least creatine is cheap.  Wish L-Glutamine was as cheap as creatine is.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2004)

I can't afford all those supplements.  I take a multi-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C, whey protein, and egg or milk protein.  That costs enough as it is.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

I hear ya Cow... But knowing that my stuff is going for my health I usually will bend the budget just a bit further.  Otherwise I would a lot of this stuff up too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 24, 2004)

Cow i hear ya on the budget...I am pretty broke now so I don't take much.  But when I do have a little extra cash the creatine is well worth the splurge for me.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 24, 2004)

Creatine i shall buy again.. It is cheap. But Glutamine, i am not sure if i want to splurge on it, even though it is recommended.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

Well when you think actually how many days 1 tub will serve you it seems more affordable.   If you look at it as a whole it sounds more expensive.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, beyond the budget, creatine is against my philosophy.  For a long time, I didn't even accept protein supplements or bars.  However, it is damned near impossible to get my caloric needs while going to school and working full time out of state without a quick way to supplement my protein.  I will never take creatine.  I don't want anything that helps increase muscle mass and/or strength besides the proper nutrients and training regimen.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

Just to let you know, I forgot to post my diet yesterday.  It was an off day, as it was the one day I have school and work both.  I ate the standard diet almost, except I ate a turkey & eggplant dip sub at work in place of the protein bar (I forgot it), and I passed out after my milk and whey snack.  I didn't eat the PB and cottage cheese meal.  

I was so beat; I work at the airport, and it was crazy busy for Thanksgiving.  All the planes were filled to the brim, everyone brought a lot of bags, and the bags were really heavy.  As well, there were several delays and swaps between airplanes.  My finger picked up a lot of extra flights, so I basically didn't get to even take a breather for about 6 hours straight.  It was pretty ridiculous.  Anyway, I slept 9.5 hours last night, so that made up for it.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

CowPimp, new evidence I read states that creatine is even recommended for older people.. As for budget, it is dirt cheap for creatine. It doesn't increase your muscle mass, it moves water into your muscles to give the illusion of bigger muscle mass.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 24, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well when you think actually how many days 1 tub will serve you it seems more affordable.   If you look at it as a whole it sounds more expensive.


I guess you are right. But i am not sure how effective it would be to gain compared to creatine. JMO.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I can't afford all those supplements.  I take a multi-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C, whey protein, and egg or milk protein.  That costs enough as it is.




I am the same.  I use creatine every now and again when I am bulking.  But other than that the on;y supps I buy are whey, flax and a multi.....jsut eat quality foods and you will be set.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 24, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> creatine is against my philosophy.  For a long time, I didn't even accept protein supplements or bars..


Thats was exactly my thinking a for several years.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> a quick way to supplement my protein..


Exactly what made me include it. Cant live without it now as it is difficult to get all protein needs from food alone for me. Besides cant beat the ease of use.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> I will never take creatine.  I don't want anything that helps increase muscle mass and/or strength besides the proper nutrients and training regimen.


Thats exactly what i said for years.   Then i slowly decided to try it. I did it very very cautiously. First time, i didnt load it. I started taking it only on training days. Eventually i started taking it regularly. It has helped. Besides it dosent screw with hormones and stuff.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> CowPimp, new evidence I read states that creatine is even recommended for older people.. As for budget, it is dirt cheap for creatine. It doesn't increase your muscle mass, it moves water into your muscles to give the illusion of bigger muscle mass.



I know what it does, but it does help increase muscle mass, or people wouldn't take it.  The water retention is part of the reason mass gains improve.

Don't worry about me guys, I'm doing fine without creatine.  Mass isn't even my primary goal right this moment, so taking creatine would be moot.  Even when I get back to a bodybuilding routine, I will not be taking creatine.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

It's ok Cow..  We all have our own beliefs and goals.  I'm don't want you to think I'm trying to convince you to take anything.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> It's ok Cow..  We all have our own beliefs and goals.  I'm don't want you to think I'm trying to convince you to take anything.




creatine peer pressure?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> creatine peer pressure?



I don't want to be one of those guys who steals his grandmother's television just for creatine money!  I could get addicted off my first teaspoon!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm procrastinating before I have to grocery shopping and do laundry.  I decided to post my workout a little early today.

*Bench Press ME:*

*CG Bench Press*
115 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 1
215 x 1
245 x Miss

*Yates Rows*
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8

*Chest Support Rows*
135 x 7
135 x 7
135 x 7

*Reverse CG Bench Press*
155 x 7

*CG Bench Press*
195 x 5
195 x 4

*Military Press*
125 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 4

My workout today was a little weird.  I did a lot of playing around with grips and exercises.  I have decided that my CG grip is now with two fingers on the smooth part of the bar, and two fingers on the rough.  I was trying to do closer, but I can help but flare out my elbows a little when I do that.  As well, it is less comfortable for my wrists.  I think I could have had 245 with that grip, because I was so damned close at the narrower grip, but I decided to leave it at that.  My spotter did the single index finger spot, and that was enough.  I'll come back to CGs in a couple of weeks.

My accessory work was also weird.  I have decided to nix the reverse bench press from now on.  Even with a wider grip, I have trouble lifting off, and it just doesn't feel comfortable.  My wrists are in an especially awkward position.  They don't hurt, but comfort is important to me while lifting.  I decided to finish off with a couple of sets at my slightly wider CG grip.  I went up a rep on the first set, and almost on the second set.  I got it up to the rack, but I just couldn't quite lock it out that last two inches.  It pissed me off so much!  The same thing happened on my military presses too.  I got stuck at the level I set the power rack at, and I just couldn't lock out that 5th rep on the last set.  Dammit!  Oh well, next time.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> creatine peer pressure?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2004)

*Meal1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 8oz apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
2 scoops whey protein, 1 cup oats

*Meal3*
trioplex bar

*Meal4*
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal5*
3 meat balls in sauce, turkey in sauce, mashed potatoes, green beans

*Meal6*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal7*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

Meal 5 was good stuff.  I never get to have sauce on my daily eats, so this was nice stuff.  I made sure to include some veggies too.  Tomorrow, the gloves really come off.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> creatine peer pressure?





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't want to be one of those guys who steals his grandmother's television just for creatine money! I could get addicted off my first teaspoon!:


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2004)

I bought a whole barrel of Creatine for 13.00 Bulk... 
Your grandmother's TV must not be worth much   


Where's Cow at....  He must be calculating his protein requirements ..
 ...  Just teasin ya cow.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I bought a whole barrel of Creatine for 13.00 Bulk...
> Your grandmother's TV must not be worth much
> 
> 
> ...



I enjoy some good natured ripping just as much as the next man.


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Thankgiving Cow...   Today is the day to cheat..


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Happy Thankgiving Cow...   Today is the day to cheat..



You too man.  Cheating is an understatement for today.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I bought a whole barrel of Creatine for 13.00 Bulk...
> .


Dang! You get some good deals, dealmaster!   
I get 400g Creatine Mono for CA$20.00


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving to y'all!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2004)

*Squat/DL DE:*

*Cleans* 
135 x 2
145 x 2
155 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2

*Platform SLDLs* 
225 x 7
225 x 7
225 x 7

*Decline Situps* 
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Romanian Deadlifts* 
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Seated Calf Raises* 
145 x 12
145 x 12
145 x 12

A nice workout today.  Cleans were great.  I'm already experiencing soreness in my traps.  I really worked on shrugging that bar up to help keep me moving quick.  I did them when I first started lifting, but it has been a while.  I will definitely be incorporating this movement into DE day more from now on.  I may even try snatches at some point.

Everything else looked good too.  My weight was low enough on the deadlift variations that I was able to do a couple of sets with a double pronated grip for a little extra grip work.  Romanian deadlifts were fairly slow compared to the rest of my lifts.  I find it quite a bit harder to bend so the bar has some distance from you.  I started to try pull-throughs, but dropped them for decline situps because I don't like cables bossing around my balls.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3* 
trioplex bar

*Meal4 - TG*
turkey, gravy, mashed potatoes, sweet potato biscuits, stuffing, green bean casserole, cranberry sauce

*Meal5* 
tin kippers, turkey, sweet potato biscuit, green bean casserole

*Snack* 
glass milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, green bean casserole

Mmm, green bean casserole.  I love this stuff!  I ate so much food today, it's almost ridiculous.  I would say I ate at least 6000 calories today, minimum.  At meal 4, I ate two 12" diameter plates packed tightly with food.  Subsequent meals yielded smaller portions, but I ate a shitload to say the least.  I worked out yesterday and today, so my body will make good use of these calories.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

> A nice workout today. Cleans were great. I'm already experiencing soreness in my traps. I really worked on shrugging that bar up to help keep me moving quick. I did them when I first started lifting, but it has been a while. I will definitely be incorporating this movement into DE day more from now on. I may even try snatches at some point.



Clean look good.  make sure you are dropping under the bar to catch it and not just shrugggin and reverse curilg.  Snatch is tough.  After your cleans, start throwing in a few sets of light high pulls (snatch) from the hang position, trying to work on pulling that high.  then on a seperate day (or maybe the same day if you have time) you may want to do some light overead squats (snatch squats). just to work form a bit.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Clean look good.  make sure you are dropping under the bar to catch it and not just shrugggin and reverse curilg.  Snatch is tough.  After your cleans, start throwing in a few sets of light high pulls (snatch) from the hang position, trying to work on pulling that high.  then on a seperate day (or maybe the same day if you have time) you may want to do some light overead squats (snatch squats). just to work form a bit.



I was kind of reverse curling, unfortunately.  I never realized you were supposed to drop real low and squat back up after the inital toss.  I just checked out ExRx though.

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/OlympicLifts/CleanAndJerk.html

I'll work on that next time.  I'm definitely going to try that for a DE lift again in the near future.  I'm going back to box squats next time, but the following time I will give them a go again.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

*Friday, November 26th*

My diet was standard up until the last meal.  I ate some Thanksgiving leftovers at a friends house, and I drank one beer.  Nothing too crazy: some beef stew, Latin stuffing, and a little potato salad.  All portions were fairly small.  I don't feel like posting a full meal layout.  I already stayed out a little too late and will have to catch up on some sleep during my break at work.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm still deadlifting 135... Hoping to catch Cow soon  
Today I did 3 sets of 10 though... form is improving and feeling more comfortable.
I will be adding weight in another week or two. 

Oh, and I had a couple beers on Thankgiving too.  
But have upheld a pretty tight diet so far after.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I was kind of reverse curling, unfortunately.  I never realized you were supposed to drop real low and squat back up after the inital toss.  I just checked out ExRx though.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/OlympicLifts/CleanAndJerk.html
> 
> I'll work on that next time.  I'm definitely going to try that for a DE lift again in the near future.  I'm going back to box squats next time, but the following time I will give them a go again.





yes and no.  I mean, the guy in the video is doing that to show form.  And if you really wanted to work on the form that is what you would have to do but that clip is pretty exagerated.  I mean, the weight is so light, he is basically throwing it up.  When the weight is that light I don't drop all the way down into the hole like that (unless I am purposly working on form) because I am going for speed.  So, I drop as far as I need to ujst to get under the bar and squat it up.  I mean, the reason that guys drop that low is becasue fuck!!  You can only shrug 500lbs so high (LOL).  I mean, they explosivley pull it off the floo and may only shrug it up to about their waste before they have to drive their hips forward adn drop underneath the bar.  If the weight you are using is very heavy (close to a 1RM) you will have to diip that low.  If not, then you can do some reps like that to work on form and prepare for heavier loads and do some reps where you are only dropping enough to get under it, to work on foot speed (like football players do).


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes and no.  I mean, the guy in the video is doing that to show form.  And if you really wanted to work on the form that is what you would have to do but that clip is pretty exagerated.  I mean, the weight is so light, he is basically throwing it up.  When the weight is that light I don't drop all the way down into the hole like that (unless I am purposly working on form) because I am going for speed.  So, I drop as far as I need to ujst to get under the bar and squat it up.  I mean, the reason that guys drop that low is becasue fuck!!  You can only shrug 500lbs so high (LOL).  I mean, they explosivley pull it off the floo and may only shrug it up to about their waste before they have to drive their hips forward adn drop underneath the bar.  If the weight you are using is very heavy (close to a 1RM) you will have to diip that low.  If not, then you can do some reps like that to work on form and prepare for heavier loads and do some reps where you are only dropping enough to get under it, to work on foot speed (like football players do).



Ah, I gotcha.  Well, I use weight low enough so that I can shrug the bar up to the point where I don't even have to drop under it.  However, I do not curl the bar up.  The force I exert on the bar is enough so that I merely have to snap my arms into place very quickly before the bar reaches it's peak.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I'm still deadlifting 135... Hoping to catch Cow soon
> Today I did 3 sets of 10 though... form is improving and feeling more comfortable.
> I will be adding weight in another week or two.
> 
> ...



Your deadlifts will explode in strength, I assure you.  I started with 135 ages ago too.  Same with squats.

You can't help but have a few beers.  This was my first beer in months, so I don't feel bad at all.  I actually got a buzz from it, which is weird.  Usually it takes about 3 beers to get a little buzz going, but prior to this beer is the longest I have gone without drinking any alcohol at all.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ah, I gotcha.  Well, I use weight low enough so that I can shrug the bar up to the point where I don't even have to drop under it.  However, I do not curl the bar up.  The force I exert on the bar is enough so that I merely have to snap my arms into place very quickly before the bar reaches it's peak.




up the weight a bit and start working on form and getting in the hole in a good catch position.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2004)

Heya Bud how ya doin?

Those cleans are pretty kewl...do you have a video of someone put more weight up?  That seems like a tuff one to get proper form with but it does look damn kewl.  

Haha beer didn't give me trouble at T-day it was the desserts LOL...its been killin me to eat so clean lately.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Cow.... Yeah each time I perform the exercise I seem to feel more comfortable and am increasing my reps. Next week I will add 20-25 and go another week or so before adding again. With prior lower back problems I want to take this very slow. It is very motivational though to witness your own advancements. All I can say is that it is a beautiful thing. That is what keeps me so dedicated to bodybuilding. 

As for beer, I hadn't drank a beer in like 2 years until last Christmas then I had like a 12 pack during the Christmas season, then didn't drink again for months and after that would have just a couple of beers from time to time. Drinking at moderation every holiday season is not a bad thing at all.... Even bodybuilders have to live life once and awhile too 

I've been keeping an eye on your diet...looks good. I've been taking a dry run on my new years resolution and started 2 weeks ago with the exception of Thankgiving dinner. I've been eating protein meals every like 2-3 hours @ 40-50 grams of protein. 

todays example so far...

meal 1 -  2 whole eggs 4 whites 2 cups of milk with 5 gs of creatine and 5 gs of L-glutamine (pre workout)

meal 2 - turkey sandwich white meat 2 cups milk with 5 gs creatine/ 5 l-glutamine. (post workout)

meal 3 - 1 cup yams / turkey / glass of milk (2 cups)

Well that is it so far...I have a few more meals to go..
and I finish last meal with 1 cup of cottage cheese and a bananna.




			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Your deadlifts will explode in strength, I assure you. I started with 135 ages ago too. Same with squats.
> 
> 
> You can't help but have a few beers. This was my first beer in months, so I don't feel bad at all. I actually got a buzz from it, which is weird. Usually it takes about 3 beers to get a little buzz going, but prior to this beer is the longest I have gone without drinking any alcohol at all.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> up the weight a bit and start working on form and getting in the hole in a good catch position.



I definitely will try that.  Although that would sort of be moving away from making this a DE lift, but I'll make it workout.  I definitely want to incorporate cleans into my routine periodically.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya Bud how ya doin?
> 
> Those cleans are pretty kewl...do you have a video of someone put more weight up?  That seems like a tuff one to get proper form with but it does look damn kewl.
> 
> Haha beer didn't give me trouble at T-day it was the desserts LOL...its been killin me to eat so clean lately.



It is kind of tough to do right, but they are awesome.  Nothing causes me to have such trouble breathing as 15 reps of cleans at the right weight.

I actually didn't eat any dessert on Thanksgiving, unless you count cranberry sauce.  I was way too punished by my gorging on the standard sides and such.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Thanks Cow.... Yeah each time I perform the exercise I seem to feel more comfortable and am increasing my reps. Next week I will add 20-25 and go another week or so before adding again. With prior lower back problems I want to take this very slow. It is very motivational though to witness your own advancements. All I can say is that it is a beautiful thing. That is what keeps me so dedicated to bodybuilding.
> 
> As for beer, I hadn't drank a beer in like 2 years until last Christmas then I had like a 12 pack during the Christmas season, then didn't drink again for months and after that would have just a couple of beers from time to time. Drinking at moderation every holiday season is not a bad thing at all.... Even bodybuilders have to live life once and awhile too
> 
> ...



Take your time on those deadlifts man.  The benefits will all be wiped away if you rush into it and cause an injury.

Moderation is definitely key.  We can't be perfect all the time.  Not without driving ourselves insane.

Thanks, I have really been focusing on diet ever since I learned of it's importance.  I guarantee that you will notice a huge difference in muscle mass if you stay focused on your diet.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

I hear ya Cow about injury.  
One thing I learned is how to listen to my body.
As for diet it can only mean for much more benefits.
I've seen very good growth in the couple years I've been lifting serious.
I can only imagine coupling that with the right diet.  I am anxiously 
awaiting the long term results.  I'm curious to compare my growth with proper diet for a years training vs. my past growth without sticking to a strict diet.
The more I read about diet and nutrician the more important I realize it is.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Take your time on those deadlifts man. The benefits will all be wiped away if you rush into it and cause an injury.
> 
> 
> Moderation is definitely key. We can't be perfect all the time. Not without driving ourselves insane.
> ...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

*Saturday, November 27th*

*Bench Press DE:*

*Bench Press - Alternating Grips* 
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3

*Single Arm DB Rows* 
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

*Hammer Chinups* 
25 x 4
25 x 4
25 x 4

*CG Incline Press* 
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 6

*Arnold Press* 
45s x 9
45s x 8
45s x 7

I tried a couple of variations of lifts I use often.  Hammer chinups were interesting.  I liked them, and I was able to pull properly without much trouble.  They feel more comfortable than wide pullups, although I still need to try wide chinups.  The CG incline press felt weird at first, but I got in the groove quickly.  I think I'm making this my ME lift next time.  My shoulders were hit by the incline presses already, but arnold presses remained strong.  I should have stuck with 8 reps and tried for all 3 sets, but I underestimated my level of fatigue.  No biggie, my shoulders still got pounded.


*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup orange/tangerine juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey in water

*Meal3* 
2 scoops milk protein, 2 TBSP PB, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5* 
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBSP safflower mayo, 1 1/2 slices WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines in olive oil, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 1/2 cup 2% milk

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP PB

I'm almost out of all my protein supplements, including the proteins bars, and my next shipment is taking a little long.  I didn't think about the holiday screwing things up.  No biggie.  I will just substitute as best I can and go on with life.  Today was a total plain jane diet, which is good because I crapped all over my diet this Thanksgiving.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I definitely will try that.  Although that would sort of be moving away from making this a DE lift, but I'll make it workout.  I definitely want to incorporate cleans into my routine periodically.




not really.  I don't mean be pushing 1RMs.  I mean just up it a bit that you are going to need to dip under a little and then "over exagerate your dip"  just for form sake and practice.  That way, after westside, if you decide to try and olympic routine or something you have the form solid so you can jump right in at higher intesities.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not really.  I don't mean be pushing 1RMs.  I mean just up it a bit that you are going to need to dip under a little and then "over exagerate your dip"  just for form sake and practice.  That way, after westside, if you decide to try and olympic routine or something you have the form solid so you can jump right in at higher intesities.



Gotcha.  Actually, I planned on increasing the weight next time.  I was just taking it slow as it has probably been at least 6 months since I've done a clean.  I was playing it safe.  I will definitely consider an olympic routine at some point.  I think that could really benefit me all around.  I may be seeking your guidance when the time comes, as I know you are well versed in this area.  However, that won't be for a while.  I'm going to stick with Westside for at least 2 cycles total.  I can't argue with the progress I have made in so little time.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Is Westside a well know program or did you make that up Cow?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Is Westside a well know program or did you make that up Cow?


It is very well known to powerlifters and the whole theory behind it is just mind baffling.  I have listened to some interviews and talk shows with lou simmons and it was just awsome to hear the way he talked about it.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Sounds interesting, I will have to search for it on the web to get some more insight on the subject.



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> It is very well known to powerlifters and the whole theory behind it is just mind baffling. I have listened to some interviews and talk shows with lou simmons and it was just awsome to hear the way he talked about it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, I will have to search for it on the web to get some more insight on the subject.



Check out www.elitefts.com and www.westside-barbell.com for more information on the routine.  It is definitely a well known routine among powerlifters.  Thanks for fielding that one DeadBolt.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

mucho gracias cow.  I will read and file for future reference.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2004)

*Sunday, November 28th*

*Callisthenics*

*Warmup*
100 Jumping Jacks

*Plyometrics*
Jump Squats
Clap Pushups
Alternating Leg Bounds

Rest ~1 Minute

*Muscular Endurance*
Squats
Pushups
Bicycle Crunches
Pullups

Rest ~1 Minute

*Sprints*
Suicides

I went for something different besides cardio, and it kicked my ass.  My calves are actually sore from this circuit routine.  Oddly enough, my traps are still sore from when I did cleans.  I'm going to be doing this routine more often, and doing HIIT cardio less often.  I enjoy this type of workout more than cardio.  Eventually I will graduate to going through this routine, or a similar one, 2 or 3 times in a row with some rest in between (Or, lasting longer on the exercises listed), but this was about 12-15 minutes of death.

My diet was fairly standard today.  However, for my PWO meal I had 1 cup of oats, 30G of brewer's yeast, and a cup of milk.  Don't EVER put brewer's yeast on oatmeal.  It tastes like rotting goat balls.  As well, my after work snack was a cup of milk and 1/2 cup of 2% cottage cheese.  Besides that, all meals were standard.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Don't EVER put brewer's yeast on oatmeal. It tastes like rotting goat balls.


I never tried rotting goat balls, How do they taste Cow?  
Thanks for the tip though,   I will steer clear of brewers yeast on oatmeal.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> .  However, for my PWO meal I had 1 cup of oats, 30G of brewer's yeast, and a cup of milk.  Don't EVER put brewer's yeast on oatmeal..


What was the purpose of the yeast?


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> What was the purpose of the yeast?


Cow likes bread


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Cow likes bread


I prefer to have my bread baked outside my belly!


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

That is not how my cat feels


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> That is not how my cat feels


  You use your cat's belly to bake bread?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hmm I've read all kinda of stuff about circuit callisthenics but never actually thought of doing it for cardio.  Good idea man mucho props for using it before I did heh.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You use your cat's belly to bake bread?


No, you ninny   my cat uses my belly to make bread


----------



## VicVega (Nov 29, 2004)

Cow, what is your 2300 cal diet and workout plan/schedule?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2004)

*Randy* 
They taste like brewer's yeast on oatmeal.

*BulkMeUp*
Brewer's yeast is 50-60% protein by weight.  There are 16G of protein in 30G of it.  I ran out of whey, so I slapped together some crap.  It also contains a whole host of other nutrients.  It's really good stuff.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks, you should definitely try it.  My calves are so damned sore!  It's ridiculous.  I'm not sure they have ever been this sore before.  As well, I was gasping for air on those suicides.  My heart rate was through the roof.  I'm going to try and do some tomorrow too, if I'm not too tired.

*VicVega*
I'm bulking right now.  I was eating 2300 calories a while ago, and that is way too low anyway.  Is this something you came across in an old thread?

Just a random note: I turned 20 today.  I didn't really have any fun because it was just a crazy day at work.  I straight busted my ass for 6 hours straight before I even got to take my dinner break, which was the first time I even got to take a breather.  Of course, that didn't stop my from eating on schedule.  If you ever see someone handling your luggage and eating food at the same time, it's probably me.

*Squat/DL ME:*

*Good Mornings* 
105 x 3
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1

*Platform SLDLs* 
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

*Romanian Deadlifts* 
225 x 7
225 x 7
225 x 7

*Decline Situps* 
65 x 9
65 x 9
65 x 9

I nixed the calf work today because I was running late, and my calves are still really sore from those callisthenics anyway.  I felt they needed recovery time.  If this callisthenics programs keeps pounding my calves like this, then I think I might start implementing some quad work into this routine.  

Everything went really well.  The good mornings felt solid.  I don't quite get parallel to the ground because I arch my back heavily.  However, I have trouble maintaining the form, especially with such heavy weight, if I go down any further.  Either way, I pulled some numbers I am happy with.  All my accessory work went up by a rep or two as well.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 1 1/2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup 2% milk

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 1 1/2 cup 2% milk, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potatoes, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, orange pepper

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

Diet went well today.  I'm out of protien supplements except for a few bars.  Still waiting for my shipments to come.  I basically substituted with milk.  I'm still pleased.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

It's Cow's Birthday today....  Happy Birthday Cow...  You old man


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Cow...on your diet....are you eating every 2 hours, or every 3?  I assume 3.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

happy birthday freak show


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Happy Birhtday Bro!!

Awsome GM's...thats some killer weights your using.  Progressing very nicely keep it up!!

Ill try it one day once I'm 100% or close to it.  I am still hurting...knee and now my hip flexor and groin area is really killing me.  I tried laying down and lifting my legs but it aint happenin'.  I can use my right one but the second I apply force to the left I just have some severe pain.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday to you, Cow!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks everybody.  I really do appreciate the well wishing.

*Randy*
At work it's every 3-3.5.  However, the rest of the day it's 2-3.5, except for after my PWO meal when I only wait 30-60 minutes.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 30, 2004)

Happy birthday cp


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah I try to consume 50 grams of protein within no more than 3 hours apart.Doing this though, I sometimes find it hard to get 6 meals in. On the other hand from what I'm hearing it might be to soon to consume 50 grams in 2 hours.But if I could do 50 in 2 hours I could get my 6 meals in a day much easier.

As my pwo meal, I agree I make sure it is no more than within 1 hour from workout. Gear users call this the "Golden Hour" I believe  But this I hear is the best time for your body to consume and absorb its nutrients and protein.

So did you cheat on your birthday?  





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody. I really do appreciate the well wishing.
> 
> 
> *Randy*
> At work it's every 3-3.5. However, the rest of the day it's 2-3.5, except for after my PWO meal when I only wait 30-60 minutes.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 30th*

*Arnie's left nu*
Thanks man!

*Randy*
I wasn't really able to do any good cheating.  I was too busy working and trying to get to sleep at a decent time for school, which I actually didn't goto today.  I've been really good about attending lectures though, so I should be fine.  Anyway, I will probably celebrate my birthday with my family tomorrow or Thursday.  I suggested that we go eat sushi!  Hell yeah!

*Callisthenics*

*Warmup*
100 Jumping Jacks

*Plyometrics*
Jump Squats x 30
Clap Pushups x 15
Distance Skips x ?

Rest ~1 Minute

*Muscular Endurance*
Squats x 35
Pushups x 20
Bicycle Crunches x ?
Pullups x 10

Rest ~1 Minute

*Sprints*
Suicides x 1

I've decided that I am going to actually count my reps on exercises.  This way I can progress properly.  I'll stick with these numbers until I can get through the routine with relative ease, then increase the numbers just shy of puking territory.

My calfs were still fucking sore today, really sore!  Maybe plyometrics are really good calf builders?  Who knows.  Only time will tell.  My hamstrings are fairly sore too.  Those Romanian deadlifts really do the trick.  Either way, I am really liking this type of workout.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 1 1/2 cups 2% milk

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 1 1/2 cup 2% milk, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potatoes, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, orange pepper

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

Standard diet.  My supplements arrived today while I was at work: whey protein, egg protein, and protein bars.  I'm good to go for a little while.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Randy*
> I wasn't really able to do any good cheating. I was too busy working and trying to get to sleep at a decent time for school, which I actually didn't goto today. I've been really good about attending lectures though, so I should be fine. Anyway, I will probably celebrate my birthday with my family tomorrow or Thursday. I suggested that we go eat sushi! Hell yeah!


Cow,

That's good that your sticking to the diet through the toughest times.
As for school it is hard sometimes to juggle it with everything else going on.
Right now I'm just taking a light load, but even that can be a burden sometimes. The lectures are important. If the teacher is a good one, I usually get most from the lectures. But in the case of my current course, the teacher sucks ass. I'm sure I could get more from staying home and skipping the classes all together    

Sushi!....Blahhhhhhhh Humbug.... I've never been a sushi guy. I turn green just looking at that stuff. I have always been a meat and potato man. But love "Tacos!"


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Cow,
> 
> That's good that your sticking to the diet through the toughest times.
> As for school it is hard sometimes to juggle it with everything else going on.
> ...



My teacher sucks too.  We had the other physics professor sub for him one day, and she was leaps and bounds beyond his teaching abilities.  He's smart, but he makes a lot of mistakes and is terrible at conveying concepts.  Oh well.

Blasphemy!  Sushi is the greatest food ever, period.  I will not accept arguments stating otherwise.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> My teacher sucks too. We had the other physics professor sub for him one day, and she was leaps and bounds beyond his teaching abilities. He's smart, but he makes a lot of mistakes and is terrible at conveying concepts. Oh well.
> 
> Blasphemy! Sushi is the greatest food ever, period. I will not accept arguments stating otherwise.


Sounds like my teacher. He's sharp like you say yours is, but does not know how to convey the information. In other words, his teaching abilities sucks.It's funny how each student seems to interpret him in like 50 different ways.Then when someone asks a question, he dances around it in every case I've heard so far. He describes every single detail, but the question itself 

As for the food, Mexican food! More specifically "TACOS!" are unequivocally the best my friend. I would never even consider trading for Sushi unless she was my type of course


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 1, 2004)

Damn that sounds like all of my professors!!  Losers..all of em'

Sushi over taco's hands down....no argument there.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Any specific sushi that you like?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
See, you know the deal!

*Bench Press ME:*

*Incline CG Press @ 45* 
75 x 3
95 x 3
115 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 1
175 x 1
195 x 1
205 x 1

*Bent Rows @ 90* 
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

*T-Bar Rows* 
145 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 8

*Military DB Press* 
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Tate Press*
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Bicep Curls*
95 x 7

A nice workout today.  I was very pleased with my two PRs.  The most I have ever hit on inclines was 195 x 2, but that was on about a 20 degree incline, and it wasn't close grip.  Those two items combined easily take 20 pounds off that lift.

Accessory work owned.  Everything went up, and went up pretty significantly.  I can't believe this progress.  I am still very astounded.  This is even better considering that I could do more than what you see on the first set, but I stop short a la the cumulative fatigue method.  I have never done tate presses before, and I meant to do them before my overhead presses, but they fried the Hell out of my triceps. 

I decided to throw in a set of direct bicep work, just for Johnnny.  I blew past my previous record on bicep curls (85 x 9), and my biceps were not even close to fresh like they were when I set the previous record.  The rowing drained them pretty good.  I could have easily eeked out another 2 repetitions without that fatigue already in place.  

Funny...  My biceps broke a plateau in strength without any direct work for 2 months...  Johnnny, are you reading this?

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2* 
trioplex bar

*Meal3 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Snack*
banana

*Meal5* 
prime rib, spinach fettuccine, corn, glass 2% milk

*Meal6* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

A little cheating on my diet, but it was planned, so no harm done.  In fact, I think my cheats are the only thing that might make me gain weight at this point.  I ate dinner at my mom's for my birthday.  A little late, but that's all good.  The sushi comes tomorrow.  

I decided to do it tomorrow so my brother can join before he goes to work.  He loves sushi, and I couldn't deny him the pleasure.  I think I can outeat him any day, but when it comes to sushi, he takes the cake.  We found an all you can eat sushi joint in NY once, and I have never seen someone eat so much sushi in my life.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I decided to throw in a set of direct bicep work, just for Johnnny.  I blew past my previous record on bicep curls (85 x 9), and my biceps were not even close to fresh like they were when I set the previous record.  The rowing drained them pretty good.  I could have easily eeked out another 2 repetitions without that fatigue already in place.
> 
> Funny...  My biceps broke a plateau in strength without any direct work for 2 months...  Johnnny, are you reading this?


    LMAO!!!

Awsome lifts man...accessory work is looking good!


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2004)

Now here is someone that will always back me up when it comes to Tacos 
Mention Sushi and he'll bite your ass.







  




			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn that sounds like all of my professors!! Losers..all of em'
> 
> Sushi over taco's hands down....no argument there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2004)

^^^LMAO my mouth is sealed!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2004)

I thought that might assure some silence on this subject


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Thanks for the reassurance.

*Randy*
Pfft.  That little bitch can't detour me from eating my favorite food!

*Squat/DL DE:*

*Box Squats* 
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2

*Good Mornings* 
195 x 6
195 x 6
195 x 6

*Hyperextensions* 
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

*SLDLs* 
305 x 4
305 x 4
305 x 4

*Leg Press*
360 x 8
360 x 8
360 x 8

Everything looked really good again today.  I was locking out with insane speed once my hips, hamstrings, and gluts took over the brunt of the work from my erector spinae on the box squats.

Accessory work all progressed nicely.  I felt like going real heavy with the SLDLs, and that was definitely my favorite set.  I can't believe my grip held up; that surprised me the most.  

I've decided to remove the calf work for more quad work because the plyometrics seem to smash my calves hard.  I'm not sure I've ever completed a working set on the leg press before, but the weight seemed decent.  I'm sure it will get up there in no time.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup orange/tangerine juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2* 
trioplex bar

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 1 1/2 cup 2% milk, cucumber

*Meal4 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 1 1/2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup 2% milk

*Meal5*
kang talay (shrimp, scallops, calamari, green curry sauce, veggies), white rice

*Snack*
1 scoop whey, 1 cup 2% milk

*Meal6* 
turkey breast, potato salad, 5 deviled eggs

*Meal7*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal8* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

I packed down a couple of good cheats today.  I was going to eat sushi, but the place we always go to for sushi closed down.  I was so sad.  I've known the owner for 10+ years (I first ate sushi at like age 8), and he is a really nice guy.  It's been a while since I've been due to money constraints.  Oh well.  We look for other sushi places, but they were all closed until 5, and my brother needed to get to work.  So, we just stumbled into a random Thai restaurant.  Next to sushi, I think Thai is my favorite kind of food.  Their sauces are coconut milk based.  Mmmm...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

AWESOME SLDL's!    Beast


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> AWESOME SLDL's!    Beast


I second that!  Thats just sick man heh.

I tried some good mornings yesterday and they felt awsome can't wait to pack some decent weight on em soon.

Yea those leg presses will def. be going up of if ya stick with em....with your strength you will be adding a ton of weight in no time.

That sux about the sushi place bro...I use to have one close to me--all you can eat--but it closed down.  Maybe across the ocean they can't eat as much sushi as us americans b/c they always go out of buisness LOL.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> AWESOME SLDL's!    Beast


And i third that!!  

I can barely squat 190 or leg press 240-260 for 10reps for 4 sets. Dont think i will be DL-ing 305 anytime in the near future... heck, not anytime in the far future as well!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

Yea I only squated like 245 and I think I pressed somewhere in the upper 400's lower 500's when I stopped em but my sldl's never went above 185 lol.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I only squated like 245 and I think I pressed somewhere in the upper 400's lower 500's when I stopped em .


  My chopsticks.. er... quads are nowhere that strong. They are a puny 22-23". My legs are my weak point.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

*Luke9583*
Thanks man.

*DeadBolt*
Good mornings are really great.  I'm going to have to incorporate them as an ME lift more often.  It comes highly recommended by Dave Tate.

I hope I hit your previous numbers soon enough.  I think I will, I just haven't directly trained my quads in a while.  I feel it's worthwhile though, even though they aren't a great contributor in PL squats.

*BulkMeUp*
You might be surprised.  I start deadlifting 135, but I increased that weight very quickly.  Various forms of the deadlift are now one of my best lifts.  It used to be my bench press.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

*Callisthenics*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest ~ 30 Seconds

*Plyometrics*
Jump Squats x 30
Clap Pushups x 15
Distance Skips x 25

Rest ~1 Minute

*Muscular Endurance*
Squats x 35
Pushups x 20
Bicycle Crunches x 50
Chinups x 10

Rest ~1 Minute

*Sprints*
Suicides x 1

*Cool-down*
Full body stretching

My circuit program is getting easier already.  I give it only a few more sessions before I increase the numbers all around.  The one exception is the suicides.  I can't remain at a very brisk pace for those.  I'm still out of breath by the time I do them.  That's fine though.  They are really just to finish me off at the end.  I'm thinking of implementing some rock climbers in their place sometimes.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup orange/tangerine juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potatoes & hulled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Saturday, December 4th*

*Bench Press DE:*

*Bench Press - Alternating Grips* 
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3

*Bent DB Rows @ 90* 
75 x 9
75 x 9
75 x 9

*Wide Chinups* 
25 x 4
25 x 4
25 x 4

*DB Press* 
65 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 10

*Incilne Press @ 45*
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

The workout went well today.  I discovered that it is a little more comfortable for me to do wide chinups if I go a few inches in (Just inside the handles; I touch the metal only), although it is still way beyond a doorway, and my lats still get torn up.  Also, I meant to try for 6 reps on the incline press.  I'm not sure I would've had it, but I believe so.  I've got a rep goal to reach on the DB press now, although that is significantly improved over last week.

I think I'm going to progress the weights throughout the DE routine next time.  I'll use everything from 40-70% of my 1RM, or something like that.  Same deal for the squat.  I'm going to continue like that for a few weeks.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2* 
trioplex bar

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 1 1/2 cup 2% milk, cucumber

*Meal4 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3 oz chicken breast, 6oz hulled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
2 small glasses 1% milk (2 cups est.)

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 5, 2004)

*BulkMeUp* Mine are only an inch or so larger then yours.  Strength will come in time...build them up and really concentrate on them.  I learned to love working legs and I got much stronger mentaly I guess....when ya hate doing them they will never progress.

*Cow* Awsome lifts man...diet is looking good to.  Yea those GM's felt great I can't believe I haven't done them sooner!  Those quads will def catch up soon...one day you will just go from one extreme to the other.  I notice I grow in spurts with my legs...they stay level or slightly increase for a while then out of no where they just explode and the strength is out of the roof.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey CP, nice journal in here. Been doing Westside for about 2 months now is that right?!? Looks like you've made some pretty solid gains. I didn't read the WHOLE journal, I'll just jump in here. Are you planning on competing or anything?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
I'm sure I will see good strength gains with my quadriceps, but I'm not really worried about it.  For the time being, my concern is increasing my core lifts.  Thanks for the vote of confidence though.

*rock4832*
Nah, I don't plan on competing.  To be honest, I have always enjoyed the strength gains more than the mass gains due to resistance training.  I was focused more on gaining mass for a little while simply because I went on a crash diet, lost muscle, and got too skinny.  I am pretty comfortable with my physique at the moment.  More mass is welcome, but Westside is perfectly capable of adding mass to my frame while maximizing strength gains.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Makes sense. Have you been doing Westside with no injuries or tendonitis developing?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Makes sense. Have you been doing Westside with no injuries or tendonitis developing?



None thus far.  However, I just turned 20, so I'm still young.  Who knows what kind of injuries could develop in the future.  As of now, I'm trying to make sure I keep my form solid to reduce the chance of injury as much as possible.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> None thus far.  However, I just turned 20, so I'm still young.  Who knows what kind of injuries could develop in the future.  As of now, I'm trying to make sure I keep my form solid to reduce the chance of injury as much as possible.


   Look forward to following along. I think I'll pick up Westside or my own version of it again here soon.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Look forward to following along. I think I'll pick up Westside or my own version of it again here soon.



Sound good man.  I'll probably be trying some form of HIT in the future myself.  So many programs to try...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

It's just a big playground


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Sunday, December 5th*

A day of rest today.  Ah, that extra sleep felt so good!  I got about 8.5 hours of sleep, which is just perfect.  I took a 15 minute power nap during my break at work today too, just for the Hell of it.  It was my reward for finishing as much homework as I did during the first 30 minutes of my break.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2* 
1 cup oats, 1 cup 2% milk, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3* 
trioplex bar

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal5* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potatoes, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, orange pepper

*Meal6*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey, cucumber

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

What are you doing up at 2:14am?!?


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

What are you doing up Rock?
My excuse is studying for god damn exam tomorrow....sucks ass.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

I've worked the past 17 nights!


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Are you at work now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Yep, 1.5hours left to go! What test you studying for?


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Local Area Networks.... blah

At least you're getting paid to stay up this late Rock.

 I'm beat now though...have to crash

Nite Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Exciting, LOL. Sorry Cowpimp for whoring your journal


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Nite Randy!


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh yeah...sorry Cow.. Didn't realize I was in your journal.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2004)

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes stationary bike

*Squats* 
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 3
235 x 1
255 x 1
285 x Abort
285 x 1
295 x Abort
295 x 1

*Good Mornings* 
195 x 7
195 x 7
195 x 7

*Decline Situps* 
65 x 10
65 x 9
65 x 5

*SLDLs* 
305 x 5
305 x 5
305 x 5

*Leg Press*
390 x 6
390 x 6
390 x 6

*Cool-down*
Core & lower body stretching

PRs ahoy!  I had a shakey start on both attempts, but I ended up hitting them in the end.  Both times, I went down and my form just didn't feel right.  Didn't feel like my core was tight enough, I didn't sit back properly, etc.  I just said fuck it and tried again.  I don't like to play games with heavy weights on my back.  I find the key on the ascent is to really shove my head back into my traps and hump forward.  I have to remember that PL squats are a whole different ball game.

Accessory work was death.  Squats, good mornings, SLDLs, and leg presses all in the same workout.  Damn.  On top of that, I hit failure on my second set of decline situps, which I why I took it easy on my last set.  I could have gone to 8-9 reps, but my CNS had probably had enough for the day.  Now, I have to shoot for 3 sets of 10 reps before acclimating the weight/reps.

Next session I set a new PR on the bench press.  Period.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3 oz chicken breast, 6oz hulled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice PR on squats


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Damn, great w/o Cow. Your weights are shooting up. Are you doing reg squats or box squats?!? And do you go to failure on your accessory work?


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

What does abort mean on squats cow?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Means he decided to re-rack and try again.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Means he decided to re-rack and try again.


Oh ok 

Hey, what am I laughing at, I'm still at 135's on my dead


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Oh ok
> 
> Hey, what am I laughing at, I'm still at 135's on my dead


No shame in that, I used to have trouble with 95!


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah I just started them last week. I will be adding a little weight this week I will probably toss on 150 and go another week. I am feeling good now with the form, but the exercise is still new to me. I'm going to move up very gradual.

I'm doing 3 sets of 10 now with varied grip.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 7, 2004)

nice weights there cow pimp.

I've been checking out your journal, nice gains in strength.   I have a meal plan similar to yours.  I'll check in from time to time.  keep up the good work

oh btw what does PR mean?  and I've never heard of good mornings until I came here?  sorry for the newb questions


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2004)

*PreMier*
Thanks man.  Squats have always been one of my worst lifts, so it was a definite confidence booster.

*rock4832*
I use the cumulative fatigue method.  Basically, if I do 3 sets of an exercise, I try to match that number of reps on all 3 sets.  My goal is to reach failure on the final set, but not the first two.  However, as you can see with my decline situps, I do occasionally hit failure when attempting to increase weight or repetitions.  It just gives me a goal to meet next time though.  65 x 10 x 3 is what I must accomplish for that lift.

*Randy*
Progress will surely come.  I noticed huge progress in my deadlifts.  I also started with 135, although I did cleans before I did deadlifts, so that probably helped.  I suggest trying to use a pronated grip as much as possible.  However, at a certain point you are going to become limited by grip, and you will probably have to use an alternating grip.  I have to use an alternating grip with much over 225-245.

*bracewater*
Thanks for stopping in.  PR stands for personal record.  Some people say PB, which stands for personal best.  I don't bother highlighting PRs in my accessory work, only in my max effort lifts.  Good mornings are great at working the posterior chain: hamstrings, gluts, erector spinae, and calves.  Here is a good description, although I don't go down quite as far as he does:

http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=168


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *bracewater*
> Thanks for stopping in. PR stands for personal record. Some people say PB, which stands for personal best. I don't bother highlighting PRs in my accessory work, only in my max effort lifts. Good mornings are great at working the posterior chain: hamstrings, gluts, erector spinae, and calves. Here is a good description, although I don't go down quite as far as he does:
> 
> http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=168


 Holy crap. I've been doing this wrong. I knew it. Thanks for the link, I know it was for _bracewater_, but it was helpful for me too. hahaha!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=168


  Dont think i will be doing those anytime soon!


----------



## bracewater (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok I get it,  PR.  I should be more intuitive  


the good mornings look like a pretty good excersize.  I may have to incorporate some into my future lifts.

also Cow Pimp you mentioned that you worked at the air port?  which one?  Dulles?  BWI?  Reagan?

reason I ask is I used to sling baggage at Dulles for a while back in 2002   flying for free was great too


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont think i will be doing those anytime soon!


YOUR KIDDING ME!!!  Those things are awsome.  Is tarted them the other week and love them.  can't wait to do them this week b/c I can't do deads.  Soon I'll have both deads and GM's in my routine.

Woo Hoo glad to be back.  Put in 50+ hours of work last week and full time school.  Haven't been at my comp in a while.  Just finished my last project for finals---12 hours of doing homework what a day off LOL.

Man I want to say so many thing b/c I'm so happy my work is done..but I'll settle for whats up CP how ya doing?

Looks like you got some more followers eh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks from me for the link too Cowpimp!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm glad that link was helpful.  That entire site is great.  They have videos for a lot of different lifts.  That kid uses really good form too.  There are a couple of other people who do the videos, but the bandanna guy is really strict.  Here's the general site:

http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/home.htm

*GoalGetter*
The key is to think hips back, hips forward.  The rest will come almost naturally.  How were you doing them before?

*BulkMeUp*
It's an awesome exercise.  Don't be discouraged just because it looks like your back takes a beating.  It does, but in a truly good way.  The first time I did good mornings was an experience to remember.

*bracewater*
I definitely recommend incorporating them.  It's a big part of Westside.  I have been neglecting them as an ME lift until recently.

I work at Dulles for Independence Air, formerly Atlantic Coast Airlines.  I'm a bag slinger myself.  Who did you work for?

*DeadBolt*
Wow, sounds like a bitchin' week.  School will be over soon though!  How do you expect to do in your classes grade wise?  

I'm doing alright myself, thanks.  I'm gonna have to start putting in 50 hour weeks myself to scrape together the money for some classes next semester.  One class, which is required for exercise science, will give me my CPR certification.  Then, I can get my ACE, or similar, certification over the summer.  I want more money, and I want to start getting PT experience.  Yes, even if it means working at Bally's or something to start.

*rock4832*
No problem.  Now go whip that posterior into shape!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2004)

Yea I've had a crazy week and the upcoming ones are going to be even busier.  Classes are alright..I think I'll do decent.  Only class I will have problems with is my health class LOL b/c I missed a test and he wont let me make it up so thats 33% of my test grades.  Big oucher when it comes to his grading system.

Yea I just found out I got some killer financial aid so my semester is paid off...what a load off my mind!  Did you file for financial aid?  I got CPR cert. through the fire dept. so I don't need to take that class...I was thinking of doing the same as you and going for my PT cert this summer.  I'd love to get it done in between my classes I'll be taking over the summer.  I'll have to see how it works out.  We will def. be conversing about this in the futur LOL before I do anything.  I was thinking about ISSA..same as Rob Dimaggio..I read up on it and I like what they have to offer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *rock4832*
> No problem.  Now go whip that posterior into shape!


LOL. Today was actually Good AM's and SLDL. Wish I had that link before the w/o. I basically do it the way in the link but I was wondering the whole time, "Is this right". And second guessing yourself during the exercise sucks. Only difference is I have a narrower stance, but no longer


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
I hate professors who don't give any leeway in a situation like that.  Financial aid is great, but I'm not getting it this time around.  I got it my first few semesters.  However, due to some issues with my parent's tax information, I wasn't able to get it this time around.  Next time I will be able to use my own tax information though.  I'm going to do my taxes ASAP once the new year rolls around.

We'll definitely have to keep each other updated on our quests for knowledge.  It sounds like we have similar goals in a lot of ways.  I looked into ISSA too, and I am definitely considering that.  I really wanted an NSCA cert, but you need a bachelor's degree to be eligible to take the test.  NASM looks like they offer nice certifications too.  However, the ISSA certification seems more complete relative to NASM.  NASM seems like they suggest some pre-requisite knowledge.

*rock4832*
Confidence is definitely important; especially on a lift like the good morning.  Also, I don't think a really wide stance is necessary.  I go where it's comfortable.  Same for squats.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice lifts all around Cow.  I'm thinking about going Westside soon myself.  


How exactly do you go heavy on good mornings, I havent figured it out yet.  Also haven't figured out what a reverse hyper is.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 7th*

Rest day again.  I never have enough energy on days where I have school and work.  I get like 6 hours of sleep, which is not enough.  That just means I'll have to make sure I do my callisthenics routine the other two days this week I don't lift.

Work was crazy today.  Our regular supervisor called off to take care of his sick son.  I got stuck with the damned radio and had to play his role.  Plus, we only had 4 people for most of the day.  We're supposed to have 9 plus a supervisor, not to mention our ramps handles more cities than the other ramps.  Oi, at least I have off tomorrow.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Snack* 
bag trail mix

*Meal2*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 1 scoop whey, 1 cup 2% milk, cucumber

*Meal3* 
trioplex bar

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal5* 
tin sardines, 3 oz chicken breast, 6oz hulled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & golden flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 scoop whey, 1 cup 2% milk

*Meal6* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Nice lifts all around Cow.  I'm thinking about going Westside soon myself.
> 
> 
> How exactly do you go heavy on good mornings, I havent figured it out yet.  Also haven't figured out what a reverse hyper is.



Definitely look into it.  Westside owns.

You use a weight that doesn't allow you to do many reps...

It's like a hyperextension, except your hips and legs are what move what your upper body remains stationary.  Here's a link, although there's no picture or video:

http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=171


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2004)

So what's your reasoning for doing the callisthenics routine? Are you afraid of overtraining doing that with Westside?


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Randy*
> Progress will surely come. I noticed huge progress in my deadlifts. I also started with 135, although I did cleans before I did deadlifts, so that probably helped. I suggest trying to use a pronated grip as much as possible. However, at a certain point you are going to become limited by grip, and you will probably have to use an alternating grip. I have to use an alternating grip with much over 225-245.


Thanks for the words of wisdom Cow...   I just started with alternating grip after seeing all the pros using that method.  I figured the best was to learn and become familiar with the proper form is by practicing the way I will be lifting as an advanced lifter.   It actually feels pretty comfortable to me, I did try both ways though.   I didn't work out yesterday cause it was my final, and today was the aftermath of it so I took one more day off to clear the mind .  Tomorrow I go back to serious lifting.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2004)

> http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strength...ls.asp?exid=168




that guy has a good ROM there.  I hate this exercise.  I am way to tight to do it properly.  My hammies are just to tight for this.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *GoalGetter*
> The key is to think hips back, hips forward.  The rest will come almost naturally.  How were you doing them before?


 Don't laugh, i feel so stupid:

 I don't know why, in my head a GM involved bending forward at the hip, to where your back is parallel to the ground, chest out, head up. And then back up. Legs straight, none of this hips back, hips forward action. And I could never do too many because (duh!) my lower back starts to hurt. Several times I've made a mental note at the gym to look up proper form for it, but when i leave the gym, that mental note goes in the mental waste basket. And so, the next time I went to the gym, i'd remember that I forgot to look up proper form, so I'd skip that and do something else. 

 So I'm glad you posted it or I'd never gotten around to it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> YOUR KIDDING ME!!!  Those things are awsome.  Is tarted them the other week and love them.  can't wait to do them this week b/c I can't do deads.  Soon I'll have both deads and GM's in my routine.


You are !! I dont think i even want to try them in my dreams! I might just snap in two, if i did!

I just started DL's. I think i got it right. No stress on my lower back but plenty on my hams. So far so good, but this is just my first session/set ever, so lets see how it goes.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BulkMeUp*
> It's an awesome exercise.  Don't be discouraged just because it looks like your back takes a beating.  It does, but in a truly good way.  The first time I did good mornings was an experience to remember.


 For now i'll take your word for it. Let me get confident with DL's first.
In the 7 years i have been going to the gym, i have only ever seen guys do this exercise a couple of times.

 i did DL's with my legs yesterday. No soreness on my lower back but plenty on my hams today. So i guess i did it correctly. The only issue was that i couldnt keep my abs tight throughout the move. I guess that will come with practice.

I do have a question about the DL video. The guy brings up the weight quickly. Almost like he is jerking it up! is that right? I did DL's with a slow controlled movement while taking it down and bringing it up.

My gym has one of these bent DL bars. YooHoo.. no busted kneecaps or missing skin on my shins!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Don't laugh, i feel so stupid:
> 
> I don't know why, in my head a GM involved bending forward at the hip, to where your back is parallel to the ground, chest out, head up. And then back up. Legs straight, none of this hips back, hips forward action. And I could never do too many because (duh!) my lower back starts to hurt. Several times I've made a mental note at the gym to look up proper form for it, but when i leave the gym, that mental note goes in the mental waste basket. And so, the next time I went to the gym, i'd remember that I forgot to look up proper form, so I'd skip that and do something else.
> 
> So I'm glad you posted it or I'd never gotten around to it.


You put your butt cheeks out
You put your butt cheeks in
You put your shoulders up and move the weights around... (you do the boogie...)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You put your butt cheeks out
> You put your butt cheeks in
> You put your shoulders up and move the weights around... (you do the boogie...)


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 8, 2004)

*Cow* Yea def get up on that financial aid this year.  I am lucky my first 2 years I am goign to community school so the 3 grand or so a year I get for aid pays tuition but once I transfer to the university I'll need to take a loan out.

Yea I've read up on a few and they all sound decent but for my situation and what they offer ISSA sounded perfect.  And most all gyms around me accept it so its perfect.  I can't wait to get started on it.  

*Randy* Id say stick with the same side grip until the weight is to much for your grip.  By doing this you will def get your grip strength up faster and you wont be able to overload your back nearly as fast.  The weights wont be so severe that your back will hurt and discourage you from doing DL's.  I use to try and mix my grips up so i could get some extra forearm in there when I DL'ed...I felt it helped alot when I went for max efforts.

*GoalGetter*Ouch...that would be comfortable at all.  I would probably fall over if I didn't bend anything.  I think the guy in that picture has good form and awsome range of motion.  Start light and work your way up.

*BulkMeUp* What type of DL's are you doing....sounds like you did Stiff Leg DL's on leg day.  They will def hit the hammies more then lower back but if your do conventional or sumo deads properly your lower back will get hit.  Try those on a back day and there is no better feeling then knowing you pulled that awsome amount of weight heh.  Such a rush.

Good AM's are an awsome lift man...I have added them to my routine for now b/c I can't dead but once I start deads again they will still be in my routine.  I think they are   an awsome exercise to help with every day life and real world strength.

As for form the lifting portion should be with effort not making it a slow movements.  Just bring the bar up but don't jerk it around causing injury....just get tight, grip the barm, and drive the weight up.  If done in a controlled manner there should be no jerking just straight pulling.  And on the decent don't drop the weight but don't shoot for a negative either...a controlled drop is what works best for me.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *bracewater*
> I definitely recommend incorporating them. It's a big part of Westside. I have been neglecting them as an ME lift until recently.
> 
> I work at Dulles for Independence Air, formerly Atlantic Coast Airlines. I'm a bag slinger myself. Who did you work for?


lol I used to work for ACA also, although that was back when it was still united express.  I used to work mainly on fingers 1/3 and 2/4 and we would play foot ball on the AOA inbetween banks of flights   I got tired of having to take a shuttle back and forth and go through the security it took an hour before i even started work, and an hour just to get back to my car.  thats why i quit


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

*rock4832*
It doesn't really have anything to do with recovery.  I like the routine because of health reasons.  It is intense cardiovascular training completed in a short amount of time.  On top of that, it should help with explosive power, speed, and muscular endurance.  Really, I just like the conditioning effects of a routine like this.  I used to do plain jane cardio or HIIT cardio more frequently.  However, I just started to get bored with traditional cardio.  This is an excellent change of pace.  I highly recommend it.

*Randy*
Have a nice couple days off.  Everyone deserves some rest now and again.

*P-funk*
I don't quite use his range of motion either.  The main goal for me is to transmute the training effect to my squat, so pushing heavier weights at the expense of the very bottom portion of the range of motion works better for me.  I bend over a lot further than when I squat, but I don't get my torso parallel to the ground.  Don't get me wrong, I use a good range of motion, just not quite to the level of that guy.

*GoalGetter*
Did you happen to watch the video on ExRx?  That guy has absolutely terrible form on good mornings.  Straight-leg deadlifts are equally poor.  I used to think that's how they worked too.  Don't get me wrong though, your lower back is still going to be sore, but your hips and gluts are going to take a lot of the brunt too.

*BulkMeUp*
Take your time.  Trust me though, you won't regret it if you implement this lift into your routine at some point.

I see no point in doing a slow controlled motion on deadlifts.  It seems to me like that increases the possibility of slipping "out of form."  On top of that, I almost always try to move the weight as fast as possible during the concentric phase of the lift.  This will help you increase you speed, power, and rate of force generation.

*DeadBolt*
Yeah, I'll probably have to take out loans at some point too.  I'm in the same situation; I currently go to community college, where I will be until I'm 30.  Then, I will go to a university until I'm 40.  I would like to be taking one or two classes the rest of my life to be honest.  Learning is good.

How did you determine a lot of gyms around you accept that certification?  Did you just call around and ask?  I was reading a little about the ISSA and ACE, which seem to be my two top contenders at the moment, and the ISSA looks more information rich.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2004)

> P-funk
> I don't quite use his range of motion either. The main goal for me is to transmute the training effect to my squat, so pushing heavier weights at the expense of the very bottom portion of the range of motion works better for me. I bend over a lot further than when I squat, but I don't get my torso parallel to the ground. Don't get me wrong, I use a good range of motion, just not quite to the level of that guy.



yes, i can do them well with a shorter range of motion.  But, I am always into the fullest ROM I can get so I try and go for the ROM that he is using and I can't get it becuase my hips are a wreck.  Next marco cycle I will throw them in and just try and work my way down to paralel with the floor.  I still fell it big time!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *BulkMeUp* What type of DL's are you doing....sounds like you did Stiff Leg DL's on leg day.  They will def hit the hammies more then lower back but if your do conventional or sumo deads properly your lower back will get hit.  Try those on a back day and there is no better feeling then knowing you pulled that awsome amount of weight heh.  Such a rush..


Yep. I am doing SLDL's on leg day more for a leg exercise. I wasnt too sure about DL's as have been told i have the potential for lower back problems. I dont have any probs presently and dont want to create one. But i have decided to give DL's a try, but mainly as a leg exercise for now. I hope i am right in my thinking.   



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good AM's are an awsome lift man...I have added them to my routine for now b/c I can't dead but once I start deads again they will still be in my routine.  I think they are   an awsome exercise to help with every day life and real world strength..


I guess i will incorporate them when i rework my routine on my next wo cycle.   



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> As for form the lifting portion should be with effort not making it a slow movements.  Just bring the bar up but don't jerk it around causing injury....just get tight, grip the barm, and drive the weight up.  If done in a controlled manner there should be no jerking just straight pulling.  And on the decent don't drop the weight but don't shoot for a negative either...a controlled drop is what works best for me.


Yep. Tahts how i did it. This was the first time ever that i did DL's, so i did it in a controlled manner, but a bit slow. Basically to understand the feel of the exercise and to get my form right. After a few sessions i will 'speed up' the motion but in a controlled manner, as you suggested. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BulkMeUp*
> Take your time.  Trust me though, you won't regret it if you implement this lift into your routine at some point..


I think i will include it when i rework my routine for the next cycle.


			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> I see no point in doing a slow controlled motion on deadlifts.  It seems to me like that increases the possibility of slipping "out of form."  On top of that, I almost always try to move the weight as fast as possible during the concentric phase of the lift.  This will help you increase you speed, power, and rate of force generation.
> .


Ok, I will speed it up up once i get confident that i am doing it correctly with good form. Since this was my first time ever doing DL's, i did it a bit slow. But i shall speed it up after a few sessions.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 8, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. I am doing SLDL's on leg day more for a leg exercise. I wasnt too sure about DL's as have been told i have the potential for lower back problems. I dont have any probs presently and dont want to create one. But i have decided to give DL's a try, but mainly as a leg exercise for now. I hope i am right in my thinking.


yeah deads can be good for legs too.  Have you thought about doing conventional deadlifts for more leg workout.  If you do conventional deads you are using more leg than just SLDLs

just food for thought


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> yeah deads can be good for legs too.  Have you thought about doing conventional deadlifts for more leg workout.  If you do conventional deads you are using more leg than just SLDLs
> 
> just food for thought


No i didnt consider any other kind of DL work. I just went with Cow's suggestion for SLDL's for DL's for now. My leg work is: LegPresses/Squats/SLDL's/Calves(standing and seated)


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> .*Randy*
> Have a nice couple days off. Everyone deserves some rest now and again.


MOOOOOO to you too... Thanks cow


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

*



			GoalGetter
		
Click to expand...

*


> Did you happen to watch the video on ExRx? That guy has absolutely terrible form on good mornings. Straight-leg deadlifts are equally poor. I used to think that's how they worked too. Don't get me wrong though, your lower back is still going to be sore, but your hips and gluts are going to take a lot of the brunt too.


 Hahhahaha, i just watched it this morning. 

 As for my lb being sore... hell it was hurting like after 3 or 4 reps, the kind of pain you are NOT supposed to get in the middle of an exercise. So I always felt like i was gonna hurt myself and I'd stop and think, "There's gotta be something wrong here... what the hell am i doing wrong." 

 Well i'm glad i wasn't alone in this... thanks!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> yeah deads can be good for legs too.  Have you thought about doing conventional deadlifts for more leg workout.  If you do conventional deads you are using more leg than just SLDLs
> 
> just food for thought



Actually, I consider deadlifts more of a back exercise.  Once you get the bar off the floor a few inches, it is really your erector spinae doing the most work.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *
> Hahhahaha, i just watched it this morning.
> 
> As for my lb being sore... hell it was hurting like after 3 or 4 reps, the kind of pain you are NOT supposed to get in the middle of an exercise. So I always felt like i was gonna hurt myself and I'd stop and think, "There's gotta be something wrong here... what the hell am i doing wrong."
> ...


*

Ah, that sounds like pain, not soreness.  Distinguishing the two is very important.*


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

*Bench Press ME:*

*Bench Press* 
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 1
225 x 1
255 x Spot

*CG Bench Press* 
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 4

*DB Tate Press* 
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10

*Military Press* 
125 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 5

*Yates Rows*
205 x 7
205 x 7
205 x 7

*Chaptain's Chair - Straight Legs*
0 x 30

Workout was good today, but I'm really pissed I didn't hit that weight on the bench press.  My form felt a tiny bit off, but not enough that it should have really impacted my lift all that much.  This time I got stuck about where I do lockouts, so my triceps are definitely my weakest link again.  I altered my training accordingly. 

My accessory work was pretty good at least.  I tried to add another rep onto my CGs, but I couldn't quite get it on the last set.  Next time I will.  As well, I'm really happy with the military press.  I finally hit 5s.  Once I hit 6 or 7 reps at this weight I will increase the weight.  Tate press went up, but last week was the first time ever doing them, so I expected as much.  Rows were bitchin'.  I'm increasing the weight again next time I do Yates rows.  I finished my workout really fast, so I threw in some captain's chairs for the Hell of it.

Well, I didn't reach a new bench press weight, so now I have to do something to my training.  I'm going to try something different with my speed training.  I'm going to do 8 sets progressively working from 40-70% of my 1RM for 2-3 repetitions.  I will add ~5% on each subsequent set, except I will do 55% twice.  I figure this will benefit my force-velocity curve more throughout.

As well, I'm going to do some lockouts next session.  I was going to do them today, but I felt like I wanted to be closer to 100% when doing them.  I'll try 245 for 3x3 or something like that.  I figure lockouts would be perfect, because the bar stopped almost exactly from lockout level.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, I consider deadlifts more of a back exercise. Once you get the bar off the floor a few inches, it is really your erector spinae doing the most work.


I consider deads a back exersize as well, but in answering BulkMeUp (his statement was that he uses deads as a leg excersize) so in keeping with that I explained that conventional deads use more legs than SLDL


don't worry about not getting the 255lbs.  It'll come


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> I consider deads a back exersize as well, but in answering BulkMeUp (his statement was that he uses deads as a leg excersize) so in keeping with that I explained that conventional deads use more legs than SLDL



I'm not so sure about that.  I think that is up to debate.




> don't worry about not getting the 255lbs.  It'll come



Thanks.  I know it will, but I hate missing lifts.  Oh well, maybe I'll hit it after I get my triceps up to speed.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure about that.  I think that is up to debate.


  everything is debatable
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but if you keep your legs straight it incorporates mostly the hamstrings, and if you are doing conventional deads you are also using the quads when you stand up to lock out the shoulders

  the overall excersize in itself is a back movement in my book, I'm just saying you need quad movement when standing up


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> everything is debatable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you do a significant amount of quad movement, then you are deadlifting wrong.  It should be your posterior chain doing the work, not your quads.  It's hip extension you're shooting for in the deadlift, not knee extension.  If you want knee extension, then olympic squats are better.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 8th*

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C

*Meal2 - PWO*
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3* 
trioplex bar

*Meal4*
glass 2% milk, scoop whey, big-ass salmon cake

*Meal5* 
salmon sub (salmon, asparagus, cibata bread, sauce), 2 samoas

*Meal6*
2 TBS PB, 1 cup 2% cottage cheese

Mmm, salmon...


----------



## bracewater (Dec 8, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> the overall excersize in itself is a back movement in my book, I'm just saying you need quad movement when standing up


  read this part.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. I am doing SLDL's on leg day more for a leg exercise.


 this is where the whole statement started from, I just think you are misunderstanding my posts. I agree with you that deadlifts are a back exersize. What I am saying is that you use more legs in a conventional deadlift rather than a SLDL


 and Salmon done right is the best meal I could ask for


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 8, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> read this part.
> 
> this is where the whole statement started from, I just think you are misunderstanding my posts. I agree with you that deadlifts are a back exersize. What I am saying is that you use more legs in a conventional deadlift rather than a SLDL
> 
> ...


I have to disagree though...conv deads hit the back more then the legs and sldl's hit the hammies more then anything.  If you are stating conv deads hit the quads harder yes but there are two portions to the leg heh.  Each exercise does their own thing and I wouldn't recomend you doing conv deads for quads...thats just another form of a squat with form like that.

*Cow* I actually checked out all the local gyms around my that you need cert to be a trainer and wen't online to look up the requirments.  They pretty much all accept ISSA and ACE but ISSA just sounds more suited towards me and much richer in the information content.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 9, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> If you are stating conv deads hit the quads harder yes but there are two portions to the leg heh.


 yes this is what I am saying, when I used the phrase "uses more legs" I meant you use both hams and quads, rather than mostly hams.  It comes out in my mind easier than in typing.


 ya see some time I studda, and peeps can't undastan me


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 9, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> yes this is what I am saying, when I used the phrase "uses more legs" I meant you use both hams and quads, rather than mostly hams.  It comes out in my mind easier than in typing.
> 
> 
> ya see some time I studda, and peeps can't undastan me


I figured thats what ya ment...don't worry thats why we are here to give ya a slap behind the head....s-s-s-s-SPIT IT OUT!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

*bracewater*
Thanks for clarifying that.  Oh, and yes, salmon owns.

*DeadBolt*
I'm definitely leaning towards the ISSA due to it's broader range of content as well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2004)

bracewater said:
			
		

> everything is debatable
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> If you do a significant amount of quad movement, then you are deadlifting wrong. It should be your posterior chain doing the work, not your quads. It's hip extension you're shooting for in the deadlift, not knee extension. If you want knee extension, then olympic squats are better.


So from what i understand, i should primarly feel SLDL's in my hams and hips rather than quads. In addition i should feel it in my lower back as well. right?

Sorry for causing a cuffufle, but DL's are new to me.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So from what i understand, i should primarly feel SLDL's in my hams and hips rather than quads. In addition i should feel it in my lower back as well. right?
> 
> Sorry for causing a cuffufle, but DL's are new to me.



Correct.  Quads don't do much more than act as a stabilizer during any form of the deadlift, if done properly.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes stationary bike

*Box Squats* 
150 x 2
160 x 2
175 x 2
190 x 2
190 x 2
205 x 2
220 x 2
235 x 2

*Sumo Deadlifts* 
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4

*Hyperextensions* 
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

*Captain's Chair - Straight Legs* 
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

Bizzare workout today.  I felt pretty good, but my attempt at doing something different with DE day was a failure.  Basically, I started at 50% of my 1RM, and I worked my way up to 80%.  That was stupid.  By the last two sets, some fatigue started to set in.  I wasn't moving the bar very fast.  In fact, the last set was fairly taxing.  I also reduced my rest.  The only rest was changing the weights.  I'm going to give it one more chance on bench press day, and maybe we'll see how it goes.  Most likely I'm going to nix it.

My workout took went a little slow today, although I'm not entirely sure why.  I had to stop short of the hack squats I was planning on doing, but no biggie there.  Weights looked good all around.  Hyperextensions were sloppy the last two reps because I started slipping back in the machine.  I think I'm going to simply match the weight and reps next time, but hopefully maintain a cleaner form until the very end.  As well, I think I'm going to start taking hyper extensions to higher repetitions.  90 pounds is sort of hard to hold to my chest while doing that.  I'm going to take the captain's chair to higher repetitions too; the lever arm distance is so great that another 5 pounds would make a huge difference.

I'm leaning toward getting back to the complete basics of Westside.  I sort of started winging it with the routine, but I don't think that's necessary yet.  I'm far from an advanced power lifter.  I will probably see the greatest gains sticking to the basics.  That is, DE day will wave over 4 weeks from 50-60% of my 1RM on bench pess, and 60-70% over 4 weeks with the squat/deadlift.  As well, I'm going to start incorporating good mornings more frequently as my ME lift (70% of ME lifts are supposed to be good mornings) and lockout type exercises as my ME lift for the bench press.  Also, hyperextensions will be used every squat/DL workout (They suggest reverse hypers, but these will do in their place with the equipment I have access to).


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 9, 2004)

Awsome w/o cow...your lookin good.

Yea sometimes the basics are where the gains are at...keep truckin my man!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Agreed awesome workout.

Looking over earlier entries, you have improved greatly.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Mooooo


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

*Thursday, December 9th*

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2*
trioplex bar

*Meal3* 
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4 - PWO*
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal5* 
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal6*
quizno's chicken sub (chicken, honey musted sauce, veggies, bacon, cibata)

*Meal7*
1 turkey sausage, tomato sauce, tin sardines, 6oz brown rice, cucumber

*Snack*
1 scoop whey, glass 2% milk

*Meal8*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

Some good fun cheating today.  I bet I got in a good 5K calories.  That chicken sub was huge, and I devoured it all.  My dad made some turkey sausage in some bitchin' tomato sauce that was all kinds of spiced up.  I guess that meal wasn't too terrible, but I don't really care either way.  When I cheat, I cheat.  Tomorrow I return to normal eaiting behaviors.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Thanks.  Truckin' is what I do best.

*PreMier*
I'm very pleased with my progress on this routine, especially considering my near-constant bodyweight.  Thanks.

*Randy*
M00T!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 10, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Meal1*
> 4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E
> 
> *Meal2*
> ...



I'd kill to be allowed to eat that much now.  Today I actually had a little cheat meal but super low in carbs...just high in cals.  Other then that diet has been very strict...and boy I could so double what I am eating now and be happy LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'd kill to be allowed to eat that much now.  Today I actually had a little cheat meal but super low in carbs...just high in cals.  Other then that diet has been very strict...and boy I could so double what I am eating now and be happy LOL.



Haha, I feel that.  Are you cutting at the moment?  I hate cutting.  It sucks so bad.  That's why I'm being very conservative with this bulk.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

*Friday, December 10th*

*Callisthenics*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest ~ 30 Seconds

*Plyometrics*
Jump Squats x 30
Clap Pushups x 15
Calf Jumps x 50

Rest ~1 Minute

*Muscular Endurance*
Squats x 35
Pushups x 20
Bicycle Crunches x 50
Chinups x 10

Rest ~1 Minute

Rock Climbers x 25
Rest ~ 30 Seconds
Rock Climbers x 20

*Cool-down*
Full body stretching

I did my indoor version of the program today.  It was definitely enjoyable, although next time I'm going to do it bare foot and shirtless.  Next week I'm going to increase the volume slightly.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 5oz brown rice, 25G olive oil dressing & flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Good w/o's Cowpimp. Don't sweat the 255 bench. Where did you have trouble with it?!? Your squats are very impressive, though I think you did go to heavy with the speed squat. Looking awesome in here!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 11, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, I feel that.  Are you cutting at the moment?  I hate cutting.  It sucks so bad.  That's why I'm being very conservative with this bulk.


Yea I have been cutting since the second week of november.  At first it wasn't so bad b/c my diet was really crappy but I guess my metabolism has been jump started into overdrive and man I could eat a boatload of food if it were in front of me.  But hey its something I gotta go for March 6th lol.


----------



## squanto (Dec 11, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I did my indoor version of the program today.  It was definitely enjoyable, although next time I'm going to do it bare foot and shirtless.



You sicco.
You lift weights too much. You should do more drugs.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

Good morning CowPimp... I'm surfing new territory this morning!   
Workouts are looking awesome.   
What are Rock Climbers?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 11, 2004)

Those calistetics you do are nuts cow...you just obsessed.  Its the only word to describe it lol.  But your lookin good man!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2004)

*rock4832*
My bench stopped short almost exactly when the triceps take over.  I would say just barely below the mid point.  I definitely went too heavy with the squats, but I'm returning to the basics of the protocol on DE training next week.

*DeadBolt*
Arg...  Cutting...  Well, keep it up.  I know you have the dedication to do what you set out to.

The callisthenics are great.  They don't take long, but they're killer.  I'm going to start incorporating calf jumps on a regular basis too.  They make my calves nice and sore the following day, although that will probably diminish as I adapt more to the training.

*squanto*
Stop stealing my crack pipe so I can continue to.

*BirtChik*
Imagine getting down on all fours, as though you were going to crawl.  Put one leg out straight behind you.  Push yourself up so the knee of the bent leg no longer touches the ground, only the foot of the straightened leg, and your two hands.  Kick the bent leg out while simultaneously bringing the straight leg in.  Once for each leg is considered one repetition.  I can do a lot of them, but not while I'm still out of breath.

I hope that explained it properly.  It's a wonderful way to finish yourself off when you're already out of breath.  Thanks for stopping in.

*Bench Press DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Bench Press - Alternating Grip* 
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3

*Lockouts* 
245 x 2
245 x 2
245 x 2

*WG Chinups* 
25 x 5
25 x 5
25 x 5

*Upright Rows* 
125 x 4
125 x 4
125 x 4

*DB Overhead Extensions*
75 x 4
75 x 3
75 x 2

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

My workout felt solid today.  It wasn't perfect, but I can't complain.  I decided to go with a more standard DE lifting style.  This was 55% of my 1RM.  I'm going to start over next week at 50% and wave up to 60% over the course of 4 weeks in 2.5% increments, as is suggested (60-70% for 2 reps for squat/DL day).

Lockouts were good.  I tried to match the point where I got stuck on 255 as the bottom of the lift as best I could remember.  I figured that would make the most sense.  I gained a repetition on chinups, and I increased the weight 10 pounds on upright rows at the expense of 2 repetitions.  I overestimated the weight for overhead DB extensions, but I have something work for next time.  In terms of extensions movements, that is definitely one of my favorites.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potato, 20G olive oil dressing & flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Snack*
spoon PB

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, spoon PB


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

I made some Christmas Nut Fudge today after my workout  
Anyone want a piece?   mmmmmmm mmmmm mmmmmm sure is good 

I had to do it, tradition ya know


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks like a good w/o, but could you have gone heavier on lockouts?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 12, 2004)

Solid workout.  Since I have never seen the dynamic lifts done, how fast do you push it up on the 3 reps?  Is it controlled down and fast as you can up?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

*Randy*
You bastard!  Don't toy with us like that...

*rock4832*
I probably could have gone heavier, but I am just taking the advice that SF gave me at one time.  Basically, he said take the weight you failed on, drop it by 10 pounds or so, and do lockouts at that weight.  I may incorporate lockouts as an ME lift at some point, and then I will go as heavy as possible.  I try to avoid doing singles on anything but the ME lift to give my CNS a break.

*BigDyl*
I definitely make the eccentric motion controlled; I pause on the chest for 1-2 seconds to try and minimize the effect of the myotatic stretch reflex; I explode as fast as I possibly can on the concentric portion of the lift.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Makes sense. He told me to incorporate the lockouts on DE bench day and break the reps and sets up as I saw fit. Just make sure they equal out to 20-25 reps total. What do you think about fitting Jerk and clean into ME day?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BirtChik*
> Imagine getting down on all fours, as though you were going to crawl.  Put one leg out straight behind you.  Push yourself up so the knee of the bent leg no longer touches the ground, only the foot of the straightened leg, and your two hands.  Kick the bent leg out while simultaneously bringing the straight leg in.  Once for each leg is considered one repetition.  I can do a lot of them, but not while I'm still out of breath.



Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *rock4832*
> 
> *BirtChik*
> Imagine getting down on all fours,


Alright, I'm imagining Kerry down on all fours, go on...


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm imagining Kerry down on all fours, go on...


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Randy*
> You bastard! Don't toy with us like that...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

*rock4832*
I will definitely consider doing cleans on ME day, but I'm not comfortable enough with form yet.  I did include it in one DE workout as the speed lift.  I think I'll keep it there until I really feel comfortable with it.  In fact, I might do an olympic routine at some point.  Olympic lifts are great.

*BirtChick*
No problem, but now you have to make a video of you doing them.  Make sure the camera is angled so we can ensure proper glut activation...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *rock4832*
> I will definitely consider doing cleans on ME day, but I'm not comfortable enough with form yet.  I did include it in one DE workout as the speed lift.  I think I'll keep it there until I really feel comfortable with it.  In fact, I might do an olympic routine at some point.  Olympic lifts are great.
> 
> *BirtChick*
> No problem, but now you have to make a video of you doing them.  Make sure the camera is angled so we can ensure proper glut activation...


Cool, I'm thinking of incorporating them into my w/o somehow. Haven't figured out exactly how yet, I don't want to neglect my squat and dead anymore than I absolutely have to.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm thinking of incorporating them into my w/o somehow. Haven't figured out exactly how yet, I don't want to neglect my squat and dead anymore than I absolutely have to.



I enjoy them as a DE lift, and as I said, I will be keeping them there a while.  They are meant to, and have to, be done explosively.  It only makes sense to incorporate them as a DE lift at some point.

By the way, I ate the same shit yesterday, and I didn't workout.  Nothing special.  I forgot to post...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 13, 2004)

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Sumo Deadlifts* 
235 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1
365 x Miss
355 x 1

*Good Mornings* 
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

*Hyperextensions* 
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

*Decline Situps* 
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 8

*Leg Press*
390 x 8
390 x 8
390 x 8

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

Although I missed my new PR attempt, I had a really awesome workout.  Good mornings felt really solid.  Usually there is a repetition or two with good mornings where I feel I don't use enough ROM or something of the sort, but every repetition felt really good.  I succeeded on maintaining a cleaner 10 repetitions of hyperextensions.  I got very close to hitting 10 reps on all the sets of decline situps.  As well, the leg press got a nice 2 repetition increase.  Basically, everything but my ME attempt looked good.

My lower back still appears to be my weakness, but I think that will come up in time.  365 was freaking glued to the floor.  Hyperextensions every squat/deadlift workout and good mornings as a frequent ME exercise should help remedy the situation.

My triceps are still sore from Saturday.  I think those extensions really did a number of them.  Now, my lower back and quads are really sore.  The lower back soreness tells me I'm headed in the right direction.  The soreness is great.  Call me a sadist, but I enjoy the soreness.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G olive oil dressing & flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 14, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The soreness is great.  Call me a sadist, but I enjoy the soreness.


I think if you don't enjoy it something is wrong!  Lookin good man...awsome good AM's and sumo's.  I gotta start getting more of these 2am fire calls so I can get to your journal earlier LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2004)

looks like a good workout pimp!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Great w/o buddy. You do reps with my max of Good AM's!! Patrick helped me set Cleans into DE, just like you said!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Thanks.  What kind of shift do you work at the firehouse?  Also, are you still doing valet parking at the same time?

*P-funk*
Thanks man.  It felt really good.

*rock4832*
Thanks.  You'll enjoy it, no doubt.  My traps were really sore the next day after doing cleans.  I'm going to stick with box squats for at least one wave from 60-70% of my 1RM, because I have never actually done it as suggested by Westside aficionados.  However, I will get cleans back in there at some point.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 14, 2004)

I put in about 50 hours a week with valet during the holidays and the firehouse is 24/7.  We have certain manditory events and functions that we have to go to but other then that no one "has" to be there except for a few guys.  We are volunteer but because there are 2 trucks out in my town we HAVE to respond all day long so there are certain people we rely on.  Like I am ussually the guy from 12am-10am and sometiems its extented to about 2pm.  I have to  make all those calls to ensure we have enough guys to roll on our engine b/c our town has only 3 trucks in service right now (2 are being fixed).  So I guess that could be my shift...like today I've had 3 calls already from 12am on.  In another month they split it into like 6 hour shifts though so I wont be bothered so much in the middle of the night lol.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 14, 2004)

nice workout yesterday.  Sadist 


I hear ya about the soreness thing, really makes you feel like something was accomplished while working out.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Dec 14, 2004)

Good workout CowPimp.
Its been ages since I've posted on here.  Good to see your progress on Westside.  I'm getting ready for my first official meet in January.  While it is a d/l only meet, it'll at least give me a chance to get some "actual" numbers.  I also gotta give ya props on diet... I dare say I'm going to take some lessons from your regimen, if you don't mind.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

My lower back is my weakness to I think.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Wow, that is very commendable.  You work a lot, goto school, and still volunteer in the fire department.  I wish I was that productive.  I do my part, but damn...

*bracewater*
Thanks.  Sadly the soreness in my triceps is gone today.  Quads and lower back are still sitting pretty though.

*sftwrngnr*
Thanks for stopping by.  Looks like I need to take some tips from you.  Those are very nice numbers on your squat and deadlift.  Are all those numbers raw?

*PreMier*
I venture to say that the lower back is most people's weakness.  However, I think incorporating hyperextensions into every squat/DL day will help alleviate this problem.  As well, more 1RM good mornings should definitely help.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 14th*

Man, working outside right now sucks.  It is too cold to be this windy.  Oh well, hopefully my company issue winter gear will come soon.  Their uniform company is terribly slow.  Oh well, I'll survive with what I have.

*Callisthenics*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest ~ 30 Seconds

*Plyometrics*
Jump Squats x 30
Clap Pushups x 15
Calf Jumps x 50

Rest ~1 Minute

*Muscular Endurance*
Squats x 35
Pushups x 20
Bicycle Crunches x 50
Chinups x 10

Rest ~1 Minute

Rock Climbers x 25
Rest ~ 30 Seconds
Rock Climbers x 20

*Cool-down*
Full body stretching

More callisthenics.  Good stuff.  I'm thinking of splitting this routine into a day of plyometrics, and a day of circuit style muscular endurance training.  I'm going to stick to this type of routine for a little while, but just something to ponder for the future.  Next week I will make my increases.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 4oz brown rice, 1/2 WW pita, 20G olive oil dressing & flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, I posted some new pictures in my gallery.  The lighting sucks in a lot of them.  I didn't want to make my brother take those over again though.  He was trying to make his way to bed.  They're good enough to serve their purpose.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

What do you do for work again?  Nice pics, your lookin lean.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

lookin' solid in those photos pimp.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Great pics Pimp! What are your cals at right now?!? We need to talk about your calisthenics/pylometric training. I'd like to incorporate some into my training.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

*PreMier*
I work for Independence Air as a ramp agent AKA bag slingah.  Thanks for the positive comments, although I need to start eating more like you at some point.  I checked this morning; I only weight 187!

*P-funk*
Thanks Funkmaster.

*rock4832*
Thanks Rock.  I've been eating 3.7-4K a day for a while, and a little more two days per week on cheat days.  This is maintenance for me.  I put on a couple of pounds very slowly after I finished cutting, but the weight gains tapered off quickly.  It's all good.  I want to improve relative strength for the time being anyway.  I will later return to fattening myself.

Feel free to ask me any questions about the callisthenics routine.  However, I warn you, I put very little thought into it.  I just slapped it together randomly and got surprisingly positive feedback from a few members that I highly respect on this forum.  You should take a look at Dale Mabry's journal.  He has an awesome plyometrics routine in there.


----------



## bracewater (Dec 15, 2004)

pics look good pimp 


I remember when the winds blew on the tarmac.   BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2004)

Lookin good cow...you going to up the cals a little now and continue adding size or are you just gonna maintain and build the strength?

My friend is trying to get me a job at the airport...de-icing the planes LOL.  They need off duty fireman to work so I told him I'd give it a shot and from what they told me its not as bad of a job as everyone thinks and the pay is pretty good.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 15, 2004)

Damn CP, page 15 already...pictures are looking good dude, I love your abs.  What body fat are you sitting at?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

*bracewater*
Thanks man.  Yeah, pushing out planes is the worst!  There is nothing there to impede the flow of wind.

*DeadBolt*
Appreciate the feedback.  I think I'm going to maintain for a little while.  I would like to crack 1.5x my bodyweight on bench press, maybe 2x my bodyweight for squats, and like 2.5x my bodyweight for deadlifts.  I'll eventually get back into adding mass.  I'm happy for the time being though.

I haven't de-iced yet, although I've been through training for it.  It seems pretty fun compared to some of the other duties we have.

*Duncans Donuts*
I know, it's crazy.  I don't know how it got to be so long already.

Thanks, my abs have always been one of my better parts.  They are slightly visible at fairly high body fat percentages.  I have no idea what I'm at.  What do you estimate?  Somewhere in the 8-12% range is my guess...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 15, 2004)

I'd guess 8 or 9?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 15, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I haven't de-iced yet, although I've been through training for it.  It seems pretty fun compared to some of the other duties we have.
> ...


Whatever you do, DONT get into customer service... take it from someone who has 15+ years of being in the travel/airline industry...thankfully not anymore.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

*Duncans Donuts*
Could be.  I should get calipers or something...

*BulkMeUp*
Believe me, I don't plan on getting into customer service.  I see the crap they go through.  I don't plan on being in this industry long.  I don't even make enough money to take advantage of the flight benefits.  I just need something to help me pay for school for the time being.

The plan is to get certified as a personal trainer over the summer and get hired by some lame gym ASAP.  I know it sucks, but it's a good place to start, and a Hell of a lot better than being a ramp agent.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 15th*

I worked overtime today, which sucked.  I will feel better when I get my paycheck though.  Hopefully I get some cash for Christmas too.  I'm going to pay for school if it's the last thing I do!

I have an optional review session for my Physics final tomorrow.  I definitely want to attend, so getting to bed is of utmost importance.

*Bench Press ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Bench Press* 
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 1
225 x 1
255 x Spot

*Lockouts* 
255 x 1
255 x 1
255 x 1

*Bent Rows* 
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

*DB Military Press* 
55 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 9

*DB Overhead Extensions*
75 x 4
75 x 4
75 x 2

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

Although I missed my bench press attempt again, I'm not too dissapointed; that next increment will come soon.  My accessory work made me feel better.  I decided to go really heavy on my lockouts.  Screw my CNS.  I need to whip that whore into shape.  I figure, if the triceps are having trouble handling 255, then why not get them used to handling 255.  I saw nice gains in everything, although I didn't quite finish off the sets of the last two exercises as I had hoped.  Oh well, gains are gains.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
3 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
roast beef horseradish sandwich

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 WW pita, 20G olive oil dressing & flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7*
pesto chicken sandwich

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal8* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

Some decent cheating today.  I bought a couple of surprisingly tastey sandwhiches from a stand in the airport.  Damned expensive, but they hit the spot.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 16, 2004)

Diet is looking great bud.  What weight are you shooting for, ball park?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice w/o. How many times have you done ME raw bench in a row?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BulkMeUp*
> Believe me, I don't plan on getting into customer service.  I see the crap they go through. .


  Good idea! Stick to working with things that dont talk back!!



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> [ I don't plan on being in this industry long.  I don't even make enough money to take advantage of the flight benefits.  I just need something to help me pay for school for the time being..


Yep, It is not really a very paying industry in general. Flight attendents get a lot more than ground staff/travel agents. But nowadays just being a pretty face dosent cut it. You have to be fluently multilingual to even get an interview.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> The plan is to get certified as a personal trainer over the summer and get hired by some lame gym ASAP.  I know it sucks, but it's a good place to start, and a Hell of a lot better than being a ramp agent.


Wish you luck with your career choice.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

My wife was a flight attendant for a little while. The training is brutal!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can get you a good job here possibly, pay is decent


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My wife was a flight attendant for a little while. The training is brutal!


I'm sure it is. The travel industry is nowhere 'glamourous' as they make it to seem.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

*Duncans Donuts*
Actually, I'm shooting to basically maintain right now.  I was doing a lean bulk to add on a few pounds of muscle that I lost while cutting too aggressively.  However, a couple of pounds isn't going to bother me too much.  I would really like to increase my relative strength before I start adding a lot of mass again.  Plus, I would like to be in a more comfortable financial situation before I start really bulkin again.  10% more food makes a big difference to me right now.

*rock4832*
I did it twice in a row.  I'm doing something different next time.  I'm thinking maybe the CG incline press, although I'm not sure.

I couldn't handle being a flight attendant.  The schedule seems ridiculous.  Flight benefits are always cool, but I couldn't do it nonetheless.

Where, doing what?  I already drive to VA, so that's not an issue.  What is it that you do anyway rock?

*BulkMeUp*
Hell no it isn't.  Being a pilot seems like a pretty good job, or something corporate.  Some people really seem to love it, but not me.  It's just a fairly respectable job that offers health benefits and will help me pay for school.  Nothing else.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

That sounds good with the Incline presses. Have you though about getting and using bands? I'd love to do that but I'm afraid I'd kill myself with them LOL. 

I work for Lockheed Martin in Industrial Security. You get a Top Secret Clearance with the job and the starting pay is like $32,000 right now. Great benefits and once you get your clearance the sky is the limit. I'm moving to a new job for about $20,000 more to start.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That sounds good with the Incline presses. Have you though about getting and using bands? I'd love to do that but I'm afraid I'd kill myself with them LOL.
> 
> I work for Lockheed Martin in Industrial Security. You get a Top Secret Clearance with the job and the starting pay is like $32,000 right now. Great benefits and once you get your clearance the sky is the limit. I'm moving to a new job for about $20,000 more to start.



I've considered using bands, but I don't feel it's necessary just yet.  I will look into them in the future though.

Oh, thanks for the offer, but I refuse to work for Lockheed Martin.  I would never work for a weapons manufacturer.  Sorry, but it's against my beliefs and principles.  I hold nothing against you, but I hope you can understand...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

If I can figure out the bands safely I think they'll be pretty efficient to upping my numbers. So we'll see for me.

Hey, no problem on the job thing. I understand, just hope you don't hate me LOL. BTW, what belief system are you subscribing to?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2004)

BTW, great pics, cow!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

*rock4832*
Yeah, I'm sure bands have huge training advantages, although they are especially useful for people lifting with gear on.

As I said, I hold nothing against you.  As well, I really appreciate you offering.  I, however, am a pacifist for the most part, and that is the belief system I am adhering to.  I am completely anti-war.  If everyone merely fought in wars as a measure of defense, then there would never be any war.

*BulkMeUp*
Thanks man.  One day I'll get back to adding size again.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2004)

*Thursday, December 16th*

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Box Squats @ 50% 1RM* 
150 x 2
150 x 2
150 x 2
150 x 2
150 x 2
150 x 2
150 x 2
150 x 2

*SLDLs* 
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4

*Hyperextensions* 
90 x 11
90 x 11
90 x 11

*Captain's Chair - Straight Legs* 
10 x 13
10 x 13
10 x 13

*Hack Squats*
270 x 6
270 x 6
270 x 6

*Leg Press Calf Raise - Burnout*
450 x 15
360 x 10
270 x 10
180 x 10

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

This was one of those workouts where everything went right.  I was really concentrating hard on box squatting with intense acceleration.  I was able to maintain awesome speed on 80-90% of the repetitions.  SLDLs felt as good as ever.  I really love the feeling of throwing around 3 plates; it's a big ego booster.  Hyperextensions were taken up a repetition without issue, although I think I will maintain that same number next time before incrementing the weight.  I also successfully incremented the captain's chair by a repetition.  Hack squats went quite well considering I have never done a working set of machine hack squats, ever.

I finished my workout incredibly fast.  This is the fastest I have done a Westside session since I started.  This allowed me to throw in the calf work at the end.  My calfs were really burning after that quadruple dropset.  I bet they'll be sore tomorrow.  I can't wait.  I think I'm going to skip the callisthenics tomorrow, unless I'm not as sore as I anticipate.  Hell, my lower back was still a little sore from a couple of days ago.  I might do them after work, but that never actually happens.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2* 
trioplex bar

*Meal3*
turkey florentine, meatloaf marinara, seafood pasta, string beans

*Snack*
trail mix

*Meal4 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal5*
egg bagel, cream cheese, sunflower kernels, banana, glass 2% milk, scoop egg protein

*Meal6* 
salmon, 2 boca burgers, 2 slices WW bread

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

More cheating today.  Portions were all kept reasonable, although I definitely ate beyond what I do on a normal day.  I should've eaten more vegetables, but that's really my only complaint.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2004)

looks like a solid workout


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2004)

Good job on the SLDL's.  I like your meal # 3.... Little bit of everything.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Great w/o CP. I can't get over your SLDL! I have a feeling your calves will be a bit sore here soon, LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2004)

*P-funk*
Thanks Monsieur Funk.  It definitely felt that way.

*JerseyDevil*
Thanks.  Yeah, I figured a little of everything would be best.  When I go shopping at Whole Foods, I like to take a little bit of everything when their buffet is open.

*rock4832*
Yeah, I'm loving SLDLs.  It's funny, my very first workout I posted, only 2 months ago or so, I was only doing 225 x 6.  I'm going to stick with 3 plates until I hit 7 or 8 repetitions though.  I just really wanted to bang out some reps with 3 plates, just because.

Surprisingly my calves aren't sore.  That's okay though, I still enjoyed getting more sleep.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2004)

*Friday, December 17th*

Let's suffice to say that my diet was totally standard, except one of my meals consisted of: 1 scoop of whey, 1 cup of 2% milk, 3/4 cup oats, and 1oz sunflower kernels.  I really need to get to sleep, or I would spend the extra 2 minutes to actually post it out in detail.

I stayed out a little too late at a party.  I didn't do any drinking, but I did do a little, and I mean very little, smoking.  I saw some people I hadn't seen in a while, and I enjoyed myself.  Actually, it turns out a friend of mine has moved into a place where I used to live...  Weird stuff.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow bro what a killer workout. Those are some awsome lifts!  315 for sldl's and 450x15 at the end of the leg workout on the press...those weights are growing pretty fast.  

Sounds like you had a good time at the party...  ...good for you!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow bro what a killer workout. Those are some awsome lifts!  315 for sldl's and 450x15 at the end of the leg workout on the press...those weights are growing pretty fast.
> 
> Sounds like you had a good time at the party...  ...good for you!



Thanks man, but those were calf raises I did; I just used the leg press.  I can do quite a bit more weight with my calfs.  However, next time I hit the gym, I will be doing in the 400s on the leg press.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks man, but those were calf raises I did; I just used the leg press.  I can do quite a bit more weight with my calfs.  However, next time I hit the gym, I will be doing in the 400s on the leg press.


ahhhh ic ic but thats still alot of weight lol.  I haven't directly worked calves in some time now...I would hit them enough with running but now I will start up.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> ahhhh ic ic but thats still alot of weight lol.  I haven't directly worked calves in some time now...I would hit them enough with running but now I will start up.



They're a bitch to work via resistance training.  The burn is hardcore.  I haven't been doing it lately, but I finished my workout so fast that I figured I would throw in a nice dropset.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 19, 2004)

I forgot to post this last night, but here she blows:

*Bench Press DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Bench Press - Alternating Grip @ 50% 1RM* 
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3

*CG Bench Press* 
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5

*T-Bar Rows* 
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8

*DB Lateral Raises* 
25 x 6
20 x 12
20 x 12

*Skullcrushers*
95 x 4
95 x 4
95 x 3

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

Another good workout.  I have really been having good workouts the past couple of months.  I finally broke past that little plateau on the CG bench press.  I just couldn't hit 195 x 5 for 3 sets, but this time it happened easily.  I didn't even struggle on the last set.  I'll be using 205 next time, definitely.  I added another 10 pounds on the rows without losing any repetitions, which was unexpected.  I haven't done lateral raises in a little while, and I was unsure of the weight to use.  I went heavier than I wanted on the first set.  I'll probably take this exercise to 15 repetitions before increasing the weight because the increments are large in reference to the weight used.  The only thing I disliked about the workout was skullcrushers.  I have never really liked this exercise, and I don't think I'll use it.  Pushdowns, overhead extensions, and tate presses will serve just fine as extension exercises.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz pearled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey, ~10 grapes

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2004)

Lookin good man.  Strength is growing nicely!  

What is a tate press again?  I never did them and forget what they are.  I'm lookin for some new tri lifts b/c I'm tired of the same old ones I've been doing.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Sunday, December 19th*

*DeadBolt*
http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=04-044-training

Thanks for the encouragement.  The elbows out extension pictured in that linked article is the same thing as the tate press, except they are done on a flat bench.  It's a killer exercise.  You should take a look at JM presses too; it's sort of an eccentric skull crusher with a concentric bench press:

http://www.joeskopec.com/joeskopecjm.mpg


Today was not fun.  I worked outside in blistering cold.  It started to snow a little, and the wind was ridiculous.  My eyes were actually hurting from the cold and hard wind.  Unfortunately, it will be this way for a while, but I'll survive.  

As well, on the way home, my clutch pedal started sticking to the floor and feeling soft.  I'm pretty I just have to bleed my clutch, and possibly replace the hydraulic lines, but we shall see.  I can't do it myself, but I have knowledgeable friends, thankfully.

*Callisthenics*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest ~ 30 Seconds

*Plyometrics*
Jump Squats x 30
Clap Pushups x 15
Calf Jumps x 50

Rest ~1 Minute

*Muscular Endurance*
Squats x 40
Pushups x 25
Bicycle Crunches x 55
Chinups x 11

Rest ~1 Minute

Rock Climbers x 25
Rest ~ 30 Seconds
Rock Climbers x 25

*Cool-down*
Full body stretching

I increased my numbers for the muscular endurnace and suicide phases.  I kept plyos the same.  I feel that increasing the power I put forth on these motions is the goal, not muscular endurance.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz hulled barley, 20G olive oil dressing & flax seed, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 20, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I haven't done lateral raises in a little while, and I was unsure of the weight to use.


Do you keep your elbows locked straight for these or do you keep them slightly bent?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 20, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Today was not fun.  I worked outside in blistering cold.  It started to snow a little, and the wind was ridiculous.  My eyes were actually hurting from the cold and hard wind.  Unfortunately, it will be this way for a while, but I'll survive.


  You should have tried the cold here. Yesterday was my chest/tris/shoulders. I got bored staying home and decided to brave the cold. It was -16C, and with the wind chill factor it was -28C (-19F)  BBrrrrr... A few minutes out and my nostrils were almost frozen from inhaling that cold air!! Anyway, this is not expected to last beyond the next few days, thankfully.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey cow thanks for the links.  I'll have to try them one day...JM presses look awkward though.  It looks like a mi between a cg bench and skulls...just skulls done high on the chest rather then to the face.

Yea I feel ya on ther cold it got to about 5 below here last night and it sucked.  I was outside packing frozen 5 inch all night after a small fire...man does that shit suck!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey Cow,
Workouts continue to look good.  I appreciate you posting your diet.  I have borrowed copiously from it.  I have changed it a little, because I have to drop to 220 for a meet in January.  Are you training for a specific meet next year, or just powerlifting for the sake of powerlifting?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 20, 2004)

Heya bro I went in before my workout today and teied the tate presses...they put a killer amount of strain ont he elbows.  I always had pains in my elbows but that but just a little to much for my liking.  I didn't even put up any weight either it was very light. I may try the JM presses one day after I actually figure out what he's doing there LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2004)

*Monday, December 20th*

*BulkMeUp*
I keep them slightly bent, but try to maintain a steady angle.

Yeah, I have been to Toronto before.  It is definitely hella cold there in the winter.  I really like the city though.  The people are much nicer, in general, than anywhere I have been in America.

*DeadBolt*
That's too bad Tate presses didn't work for ya.  I like them a lot, although I have yet to try JM presses.  They definitely look awkward.

Yeah, being outside in the cold sucks the big one.  Oh well, we do what we have to.

*sftwrngnr*
I'm glad to hear that my diet is helping someone.  Let me know how it goes for you.

I'm just powerlifting because I have always been in it for the strength.  Some size is nice, but putting up those big numbers has always been it for me.  I will go back and do some bodybuilding protocols again, but I'm going to do Westside for at least two cycles.


Well, today was another bitch of a day.  A lot of our equipment was malfunctioning at work, so it increased the required labor.  Not to mention we were only staffed at about 50% of what we are supposed to have.  The belt loaders didn't work, so we had to hoist all the bags overhead into the cargo bays.  It gets tedious real fast.  Oh well, I'll just consider it GPP training.

As well, on the way home, my friend's car broke down (I was carpooling).  The alternator died.  Luckily, he has AAA, so he had the car towed home.  However, I didn't get home until almost 1:30, and I have an exam I have to wake up at 7 for.  Arg.  Hopefully I'll still do well.  I should; I think I know the stuff well enough.  Either way, I can do pretty bad and still get a B, but I want an A.

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Good Mornings* 
135 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 1
225 x 1
255 x 1
265 x 1

*SLDLs* 
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5

*Hyperextensions* 
90 x 11
90 x 11
90 x 11

*Decline Situps* 
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 8

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

Although I got the gym late, and I didn't get to leg presses, I was still very pleased with this workout.  I hit 265 for a single on good mornings, and I did it with a nice ROM and clean form.  As well, I hardly struggled.  I'm quite confident I could hit 275, and 285 is a definite possibility.  I was really happy about that.  

I increased SLDLs by a repetition, and hit my target on hyperextensions.  Since I do hyperextensions twice per week, I only attempt to increase the weight and/or repetitions every other workout.  I will aim to increase a repetition next workout.  I didn't quite reach my goal on decline situps, so I will give it one more week.  If I can't add another repetition, then I will switch that exercise out for something else.  I think I'm going to pretty much keep my exercises the same until I start hitting plateaus.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 2 TBS PB, 2 scoops egg protein, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal6* 
2 tins sardines, 1oz chicken breast, 7oz pearled barley, cucumber

*Snack*
half protein bar

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

Diet was pretty good.  The only off item was the half a protein bar.  That's what I ate while we were waiting for the tow truck on the side of the road.  My friend, luckily, happened to have this in his pocket.  He split it with me.  Definitely better than nothing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2004)

Lookin good man...I noticed the gains right away before you even mentioned them in your post.  Noticable gains means noticable efforts...your doing great man.

That sux about the belts and stuff at work...cold just gets everything I bet.  Just something ya gotta live with and work through.  Wafrm weathers on its way man don't worry


----------



## bracewater (Dec 21, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, today was another bitch of a day. A lot of our equipment was malfunctioning at work, so it increased the required labor. Not to mention we were only staffed at about 50% of what we are supposed to have. The belt loaders didn't work, so we had to hoist all the bags overhead into the cargo bays. It gets tedious real fast. Oh well, I'll just consider it GPP training.


  when I worked there we didn't have the belt loaders and had to lift every bag into the planes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it was a good workout.

  your workouts are looking strong here mano keep it up


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

Kind of a fucked up day.

I forgot to set my alarm, or I turned my alarm of in my sleep.  I woke up about 20-30 minutes after my exam started, so I just grabbed a protein bar and ran out the door without brushing my teeth or taking a shower.  I get there 50 minutes into a 2 hours exam.  However, I think I did really well on the exam; enough to get me an A in the class.

Upon returning home, my dad posted the following question (I had been using his car until my clutch issue is fixed), "So what happened to your headlight?"  I went to take a look, and someone had backed into my car and smashed the lens on my passenger side headlight.  Blah.

Then, I realized I forgot to get my paycheck within 5 miles of the airport.  I ended up getting home about 90 minutes or so later than I should have.

Blah.


*Meal1*
trioplex bar

*Meal2* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Snack* 
1 cup oats

*Snack*
atkins protein bar

*Meal3*
pesto chicken sandwich

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal5* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potato, 20G flax seed & olive oil dressing, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
glass 2% milk, 1 scoop whey, ~10 grapes, ~5 stoned wheat things

*Meal6* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

Diet got a little fucked up because of the various occurrences of the day, but not bad all in all.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Thanks for the support.  Today was much better at work.

*bracewater*
Damn, that's gotta suck.  How many planes did you work per day?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 22, 2004)

That looks like a hectic day man.  I had a similar one yesterday.  During lunch time there was so much damn traffic i couldnt make a turn off a side road.  I literally waited 20 minutes, and then slammed the pedal to the metal on my z28 to get out, burning rubber of course.

Your diet looks pretty solid.  What do you like so much about those trioplex bars?  Are they better than the regular bars they sell at 7/11?   I never have time to cook, so i mostly just microwave oatmeal, and brown rice, and drink whey, and buy chicken, thats like 75% of my diet.  Plus i suck at cooking anyways..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Sounds like a crappy day buddy, hope it get's better! Nice job on the GM's. Damn, i was feeling good about my GM best, you put me to shame!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

*Cow*Heya bro don't sweat the crappy day....everyone has em.  Its done and over with so now just continue on with your normal routine.

Yea 265 is killin my GM's...lol

*BigDyl* Yea they are awsome.  The carb source is whole grain/complex oats and they are quality calories. Don't mind the sugars b/c they are fruit sugars(fructose?) which cow says are low GI.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

I found this concerning Trioplex bars- http://www.labelclaimstesting.com/?pageID=20


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

*BigDyl*
Yeah, the traffic in the DC metro area is some serious crap.  It's enough to drive a man insane.

By the way, have you done any modifications to your car?  I have always liked domestics; Camaros are definitely nice.

Trioplex bars aren't filled with glycerin.  As Deadbolt said, the carbs are primarily oatmeal and fructose.  I believe there is a little bit of glycerin and some other type of sugar.  However, the amount is minute in comparison to your average bar.  Plus, they taste pretty damned good.

*rock4832*
Thanks rock.  I'm hoping to hit 275 and 285 next week.

*DeadBolt*
Yeah, it's all good, I feel better today.  Thanks for fielding that question for me too.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I found this concerning Trioplex bars- http://www.labelclaimstesting.com/?pageID=20




the test date on that was back in 2003.  i wonder what would happen if it were tested now.  Possibly, since then they have changed some things.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I found this concerning Trioplex bars- http://www.labelclaimstesting.com/?pageID=20



Yeah, they've adjusted the labelling on their bars accordingly since then.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

Yea the labeling has changed...I noticed that after the results from those tests came out.  But you can go to any bar and find things like that.  These bars are made in such large vats that nothing will ever be exact...but I'm sure they wont show you the bars they tested that have more protein less fats and just the right amount of carbs b/c that would make the testers look bad.  Just look at the overall cals...if it fits into your diet then your good to go...and for someone in a pinch its better then nothing.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea the labeling has changed...I noticed that after the results from those tests came out.  But you can go to any bar and find things like that.  These bars are made in such large vats that nothing will ever be exact...but I'm sure they wont show you the bars they tested that have more protein less fats and just the right amount of carbs b/c that would make the testers look bad.  Just look at the overall cals...if it fits into your diet then your good to go...and for someone in a pinch its better then nothing.



That's pretty much what I do.  I wish they made a king size version that had 600 calories or so, as opposed to the 400-430 in the current bars.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's pretty much what I do.  I wish they made a king size version that had 600 calories or so, as opposed to the 400-430 in the current bars.


Yea that would be kewl...nulking on the run lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 22nd*

I finally discovered, through the Internet and eventually a mechanic's confirmation, that the master cylinder in my car was leaking.  The hydraulic system for my clutch was practically bone dry.  $140 for the part and $100 for labor.  Not too insane, but enough to pinch things a little tighter for the holiday season.  Oh well, I'll just have to buy a couple of things after Christmas for those who I won't be seeing on Christmas day, because I will probably get a little money.

Oh yeah, and I fixed my headlight, at least temporarily.  Good ol' clear packing tape.  Hehe.

*Bench Press ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*CG Incline Press* 
85 x 3
105 x 3
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 1
185 x 1
215 x 1
215 x Miss

*Dips* 
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5

*Yates Rows* 
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

*Military Press* 
135 x 4
135 x 4
135 x 4

*Pushdowns*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Bicep Curls*
95 x 8

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

Another wonderful workout.  I was questioning whether my butt remained in full contact with the bench on that incline press the first time.  I started to lift it, but I don't think it ever actually came off the bench.  So, I decided to try and hit the weight again.  It went up really slow anyway, so I was pretty damned sure 225 wasn't going to happen.  I couldn't quite lock it out the second time.  I'm going to use this as my ME lift again next week, and try to hit 215 a little cleaner, and then attempt 225 if I do it right.

My accessory work was excellent too.  Everything improved.  I was especially surprised by the military presses.  I definitely could have done 5 or 6 repetitions on all 3 sets.  I didn't really like the pushdowns much.  I think I'll be sticking to freeweight extensions movements for a little while.

At the end, I also did some standing cable crunches and JM presses.  They weren't really working sets though.  I was just playing around for ideas.  I don't particularly like either exercise.  JM presses are just the definition of akward.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2*
2 slices WW bread, 1oz sunflower kernels, 1 scoop egg protein, glass 2% milk, cucumber

*Meal3 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Snack*
stoned wheat thins

*Meal5*
grilled salmon asparagus sub (salmon, asparagus, veggies, sauce, cibata), curry chicken salad

*Meal6* 
stoned wheat thins, colby cheddar, grapes, glass 2% milk, scoop whey, spoon PB

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

A couple of nice cheats in there.  I love thos salmon asparagus subs.  Despite the bit of sauce on there, it really isn't too bad.  That curry chicken salad was really weird.  They put too much of some spice in it.  I couldn't quite finish.  You'd be surprised how good stoned wheat thins and cheddar cheese are though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks like another great w/o! I like the CG incline presses, I'll probably start those ME next week!


----------



## bracewater (Dec 23, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *bracewater*
> Damn, that's gotta suck.  How many planes did you work per day?


 two banks, so 12 planes.  but usually I only loaded 3-4 per bank, but yeah loading all of those planes sucked, plus it wasn't only CRJ's back then, we also had to load the turbo props too.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

*rock4832*
Thanks rock.  I like the lift, but it was a tad akward the first time I did it.  Now I really enjoy the lift.  I bring the bar low, so my triceps have a very extended range of motion.

*bracewater*
Damn.  We have 28 outbounds from 2-9:15PM.  Sometimes we only have 4 or 5 people for about half that time too.  It's kind of ludicrous.  The good thing is we get to pretty much do nothing from 9:15 until my shift ends at 10:30PM.  RONs are easy to deal with.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and I fixed my headlight, at least temporarily.  Good ol' clear packing tape.  Hehe.


   LOL good thinkin!

Solid workout man...those are some killer cg inclines.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL good thinkin!
> 
> Solid workout man...those are some killer cg inclines.



Thanks.  I thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I thoroughly enjoyed them.


Yea when I use to do them they felt pretty good.  I may have to bring them back into my tri workout to change things up.  I think I am goin to start enjoying benching movements a little more now that I found a better more chest dominant grip.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Pimp.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Cow.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey CP! hope you've been good cause the clock has run out... it's christmas! Have fun! Hugs...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2004)

*Thursday, December 23rd*

Thanks everybody.  Merry Christmas right back at ya!

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Box Squats @ 63%* 
135 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2

*Good Mornings* 
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3

*Hyperextensions* 
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

*Captain's Chair* 
10 x 13
10 x 13
10 x 13

*Leg Press*
420 x 6
420 x 6
420 x 6

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

A good workout, but slow paced.  A buddy of mine was working out there.  We were talking between sets, so things went a little slow.  I still finished in about an hour, but I probably could have done it in significantly less.  Not really a big deal at all, just something to note.

Box squats at that weight started to fatigue me slightly when using about a 35 second rest interval.  I was able to maintain pretty good speed throughout though.  I think I might have to use a 45 second rest interval when I wave up to 66 and 70% to maintain speed, but we shall see.

I went really heavy on good mornings, and that went surprisingly well.  225 doesn't really feel heavy sitting on my shoulders anymore.  It used to feel uncomfortable handling that weight.  I think improved core strength and finding the groove on my posterior delts is really the difference.  Hyperextensions went up a repetition without issue.  I kept the captain's chairs the same, but I probably could have increased a repetition or two.  Next time I will.  As well, the leg press saw a nice boost in strength

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2*
1 can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pitas, celery

*Meal3 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Snack*
glass 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal4*
fajitas (lean steak, black beans, rice, pico de gallo, guacamole, lil' sour cream, veggies), corn tortillas

*Meal5* 
2 slices WW bread, 1oz sunflower kernels, glass 2% milk, 1 scoop egg protein, cucumber

*Meal6*
trioplex bar

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB, 2 echinacea

I went to Baja Fresh for my cheat before I did my Christmas shopping.  I love fajitas!  I wiped that plate clean without issue.  Also, I had some echinacea pills with the last meal because I felt a cold starting to come on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice w/o and Merry Christmas!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas bro.  Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks guys.  Pig out on Christmas for me!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  Pig out on Christmas for me!


Never lol...I was stricter then ever and didn't even touch one cake/cookie!  I pulled it off and even did cardio xmas eve.  I'll even manage cardio xmas morning on my cousins treadmill b/c my gym is closed lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS CP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

*Christmas Eve*

Posting a day late, but here goes...

*DeadBolt*
Aw man, it's one day, and of all days!  I'll probably cheat an extra day this week if there's any food after I get home from work on Christmas.

*JerseyDevil*
You too Jersey!

I was going to workout, but I decided sleeping in would be better since a cold was coming on.  It didn't help.  My cold got worst as I went to work.  I took some echniacea upon returning home and drank a cup of green tea.  I also took some additional vitamin C and echinacea before going to sleep.  It's not too bad, I really only have a runny nose and sneezing as symptoms, but still annoying.  Besides the aforementioned supplementing, my diet was pretty standard.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 25, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Posting a day late, but here goes...
> 
> *DeadBolt*
> Aw man, it's one day, and of all days!  I'll probably cheat an extra day this week if there's any food after I get home from work on Christmas.
> ...



Sorry to hear that your sick man...hope you get better soon.  I hate that inbetween sick.  Either I want to be fully blown away sick inbed or nothing...that mixed crap sux.

Yea it is only one day but for someone with a history of binge eating that could lead to some serious problems LOL.  If I don't watch it turns into a weekof binging!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas CowPimp.  Enjoy the day!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
Thanks for the well wishing.  Toward the end of work today, I think I started to feel a little better.  In the mean time, I'll keep loading up on echinacea and green tea.

You do what you have to for the sake of your health.  You know what needs to be done.

*BoneCrusher*
Thanks for stopping by, right back at ya!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey there Cow, what's going on buddy?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 25, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> Thanks for the well wishing.  Toward the end of work today, I think I started to feel a little better.  In the mean time, I'll keep loading up on echinacea and green tea.


Did you try loading up on some extra Vit C as well?  I find that a nice shot of Vit C and a really hot shower followed by tons of layers of clothes and a good nights sleep can kick it sometimes.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

*Christmas*

*rock4832*
Not much rock.  Just getting ready for some good quality sleep.  I'm hoping to kick this cold tonight.  I felt a little better later in the day, so we shall see.  How are things with you?

*DeadBolt*
Indeed, I have been taking some extra vitamin C, although I already take quite a bit daily.  I added another time release pill to my regimen yesterday and today.  I probably should bundle up extra good tonight, as I have been out in the cold most of today.

Well, today was the first Christmas I have worked.  Being sick made work pretty miserable, although I took a nap on my break and felt quite a bit better after that.  I did my full 8 hour shift, plus I worked out before work.  It wasn't really much of a special day for me, although I did briefly see my mom and little brother before I went to work.  I sort of forgot it was Christmas most of the day.  

I got home late partially because it took 40 minutes to get this lady off an airplane using the handicap lift.  She was paraplegic (She still had her legs, and had feeling in them, but couldn't move them), severely overweight, hypersensitive to pain, and deathly afraid of heights and falling over.  Needless to say, this made things incredibly complicated.  She actually started crying a few times while we were in the process of moving her.  I felt bad for the lady, but I wanted to go home!  

As well, I gave a co-worker a ride home because his car was having troubles.  He pointed me the wrong way down 66 (I'm sure you know this road, rock), so I got home about 45 minutes later than usual.

To be honest though, I'm in pretty good spirits despite all that.  At least the day was pretty productive.  As well, there were some wonderful Christmas leftovers for me when I got home, which is always a nice thing to come home to.

I'm not sure if I'll workout tomorrow (I planned on doing callisthenics), and I'm contemplating taking a week off from lifting next week.  I'm just going to play it by ear.  I wanted to do 12 weeks, or maybe even a tad more, before taking off because of my wonderful progress so far.  However, as I said, I'm going to see how I feel.

*Bench Press DE:*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

*Bench Press - Alternating Grips @ 63%* 
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3

*CG Bench Press* 
205 x 3
205 x 3
205 x 3

*Neutral Pullups* 
25 x 5
25 x 5
25 x 5

*Upright Rows* 
125 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 5

*Overhead BB Extensions*
95 x 4
95 x 4
95 x 4

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

The gym was closed today, so I worked out at home.  My cold seemed to die down while I was working out, which was good.  It wasn't the most energetic workout, but I still put up some numbers I am happy with.  I upped the weight on my CG bench press finally, although I expect to hit 4 repetitions next time.  As well, my upright rows saw a single repetition jump.  My pullups were good, although I haven't done pronated pullups in a while, and my grip is narrower than at the gym, but I was still pleased.  I didn't like overhead BB extensions as much as the DB extensions, but I enjoy them more than skullcrushers.  

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
meatballs, sunflower kernels, glass milk, 1 scoop whey, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 4oz sweet potatoes, 1/2 WW pita, 20G flax & olive oil dressing, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7*
spinach lasagna, beef lasagna, glass milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal8* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB, 2 echinacea

*Randomly throughout the day*
~10 cookies
2 cream filled chocolates
2 cups green tea
4-5 echinacea
1 extra vitamin C

Some good Christmas cheating today.  As well, I continued my immune system boosting routine.  Hopefully it does something.  Either way, I was happy with my eating today.  Definite cheating, but I didn't go overboard like I did Thanksgiving.  Now that was an all out gorge fest!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 25, 2004)

Good looking upright rows and CG bench press.  What's the weight at?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey no that's dedication Cow! Nice w/o. And not feeling good on Christmas day! Hope you feel better soon and maybe you should take a week off. I bet your progress will be even better if you do!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 26, 2004)

*Duncans Donuts*
Thanks.  I believe my weight is still the same, just shy of 190.  I decided a little while ago that I'm not going to bulk again until I increase my relative strength more.  When my gains really start to stagnate, then I will return to bulking.  They are still rolling along nicely though.

*rock4832*
Well, I feel a lot better this morning.  We'll see how things shape up later.  Because I work outisde in the cold all day, it really seems to aggravate the symptoms.  However, as it looks now, I'll be able to workout the next couple of weeks as I had planned.  I really don't feel that sick until I go outisde and work.  I would call off sick, but I desparately need the money.  Hopefully my immune system can handle the extra stress.

Thanks for wishing me well.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 26, 2004)

*Sunday, December 26th*

I feel much better today.  I have a slight bit of congestion, but that is really the only lingering symptom.  I will definitely be ready to kick ass at the gym tomorrow.

I don't feel like reposting my diet, as today was totally standard.  I didn't workout because I thought the extra hour or so of sleep would help me recover; I think I made the right decision.  I will definitely be doing that callisthenics program at least twice this upcoming week though.  I may workout all 7 days to make up for my slightly layoff.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2004)

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Good Mornings* 
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 1
245 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1

*SLDLs* 
315 x 6
315 x 6
315 x 6

*Hyperextensions* 
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

*Decline Situps* 
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10

*Leg Press*
450 x 4
450 x 4
450 x 4

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

Another progressive workout.  I punished those good mornings.  Form was superb from light weight all the way up.  I think I could probably hit about 300.  We'll see in a couple weeks.  I don't like to keep the same ME lift more than two weeks in a row.  It has been suggested by many that this is killer on the CNS.

All accessory work increased as well, save for the hyperextensions.  I picked up a repetition on the SLDLs.  However, my grip was starting to give on those.  Hopefully I don't have to start doing direct grip work again, but we'll see.  I switched from stuffing plates in a bag, to using pre-weighed bars at the gym.  I swear it was easier.  Perhaps I have inadvertently changed the lever arm distance from the axis of rotation?  It doesn't seem like it...  Hopefully I just got quite a bit stronger.  Finally, I increased the weight on the leg press by 30 pounds, but I lost two repetitions.  I'll pick up those two repetitions next week.  I had more in me.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E, echinacea, green tea

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, sunflower kernels, glass 2% milk, 1 scoop whey, echinacea

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 5oz brown rice, 1/2 WW pita, 20G flax & olive oil dressing, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
glass 2% milk, 1 scoop whey, cucumber, echinacea, green tea

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

The regular diet, but still supplementing with immune system boosting stuff.  I want to make sure I quickly and fully irradicate this virus, although the symptoms are 95%+ gone.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Great w/o Pimp. Awesome GM's, I'm impressed! It's good changing the ME lift every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Pimp. Awesome GM's, I'm impressed! It's good changing the ME lift every 2-3 weeks.



Thanks rock.  Yeah, it's good to change it up to keep things interesting, other reasons aside.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice SLDL's too CP.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2004)

Awsome w/o pimp...everything is lookin great.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

great job on the good mornings!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 28th*

*Callisthenics*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

*Plyometrics* 
Jump Squats x 20
Clap Push-ups x 10
Calf Jumps x 30
Repeat

Rest 1 Minute

*Muscular Endurance* 
Squats x 40
Push-ups x 25
Bicycle Crunches x 55
Chinups x 11

Rest 1 Minute

*Suicide* 
Rock Climbers x 25
Rest 30 Seconds
Repeat

*Cool-down*
Full body & core stretching

I changed the format of my plyometrics a little this session.  I did slightly more than 50% of my previous sets, but I did them twice in a circuit.  I figured this way I would be doing more work and achieving a greater level of power on each repetition.  A win-win situation.

It felt good to do this type of exercising again.  Although I have been very active at work (People pack HEAVY for the holidays), it's not enough.  I'm going to try and do this one other time this week, and maybe even throw in some HIIT cardio too.  It's been a while since I've done that.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, sunflower kernels, glass 2% milk, 1 scoop whey, cucumber

*Meal4*
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal6* 
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz sweet potato, 20G flax & olive oil dressing, lettuce, tomato

*Snack*
glass 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 29, 2004)

*wow* great SLDL's Cow. You have increased the weight by 40% since your first post less than 3 months ago on 10oct04!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments everybody.  They definitely mean a lot, and they are great motivation.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments everybody.  They definitely mean a lot, and they are great motivation.



fuck you.  you suck.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck you.  you suck.



I love you too.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I love you too.



Get a room you two.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey, whose that girl in your picture there Premier?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 29, 2004)

CP nice implementation of WS ... good stuff...

ps. that picture is his sister, my GF !!!!  hahaha jk


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

What's happening buddy?!? I'm sure you've said this, but what time do you usually work out?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Yea, you guys wish you had somma this:


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 29, 2004)

I havent checked in here for 2 weeks or so, but your lifts are progressing as good as ever CP. That christmas diet was the first time ive ever seen you cheat, I had to do a double take at it...All in all good stuff bud!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, you guys wish you had somma this:




Yeah, and so do you.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Not really.. im infatuated with someone else right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not really.. im infatuated with someone else right now


I do want some of that, LOL. Who are you infatuated with right now?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 29th*

*Bench Press ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*CG Incline Press* 
85 x 3
105 x 3
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 1
185 x 1
215 x Cheat
215 x 1

*CG Bench Press* 
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4

*Yates Rows* 
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Military Press* 
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

*DB Overhead Extensions*
75 x 4
75 x 4
75 x 3

*Wide Pullups*
0 x 8

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

This workout felt really on.  It wasn't way more progressive than previous workouts, but it fel awesome.  I lifted my butt off the bench, most definitely this time, on the CG inclines.   I decided that I am going to hit it without cheating.  I will.  I was thinking, "Retract your fucking scalpula, tense those goddamned lats, drive into the piece of shit floor, pull that fucking bar apart."  In the words of rock, I unleashed the beast.  It remained the rest of the workout.

I was hitting failure, or very close on the last sets of my lifts.  The last repetition on the CG bench press and miliary presses went up slowly but at a steady pace.  I think I shrugged out the last repetition on the yates rows, but I was surprised how well I did with 2 plates.  I couldn't get that 4th repetition on the overhead extensions, but I still went up a repetition overall.  I think I can hit it next week.

I threw in a set of wide grip pullups (Pronated) a couple repetitions short of failure just for the Hell of it.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2*
lamb stew, potatoes, cheese pasta, steamed cabbage

*Meal3* 
trioplex bar

*Meal4 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal6*
5.5 small pieces pizza (pepperoni, pineapple)

*Meal7* 
2 glasses milk, 2 scoops whey

*Meal8* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

I crapped all over my diet today, but it was planned, so I'm not worried.  5.5 pieces of pizza sound crazy, but they were cut very small.  It was like 1/3 of the pizza.  Still pretty hardcore, but it's all good.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

Ah, it's wonderful how the smut is permiating my journal now too.  I knew there was something missing from this journal.  Huge titties were definitely it.



			
				Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> I havent checked in here for 2 weeks or so, but your lifts are progressing as good as ever CP. That christmas diet was the first time ive ever seen you cheat, I had to do a double take at it...All in all good stuff bud!



Haha, well I cheated again today!  Crazy stuff huh?  How's your injury coming along?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 29, 2004)

Lookin strong man...keep those cheats up they seem to be helping LOL.  I doubt that pizza will affect you much....and when you cheat on pizza either go a whole pie or go home damnit.  Does the fat guy gotta teach you everything about cheating?!?  

Don't you love those days everything just fit into place perfect and everything runs just as its suppose to?  It just makes ya feel like your doing everything perfect to the T.  I love those days!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great w/o Cow. Good job "unleashing the beast" LOL! When you do your CG Bench and incline, do you rest at the bottom then push up or keep continous motion?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2004)

nice pressin' cow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2004)

Good job Cow.  Your strength has really shot up. Moo .


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, well I cheated again today!  Crazy stuff huh?  How's your injury coming along?



Its all good. When I cheat, I pull out all the stops. There is no single slice of pizza or 1 beer. Then afterwards, I tell myself it was just a re-feed    

Regarding the injury. Honestly, im afraid to test it back out. I keep re-aggrevating it from the slightest of activities around the house or at work. I just started doing some cardio yesterday, so i'll keep that up until im ready to get back in. Being outta the game is killing me, especially being on winter break right now. Me and a couple friends are going on holidays at the beginning of may, so I promised them I would get them in shape by then. That and wanting a respectable finish in the IM comp, should drive my a$$ back into the gym at the beginning of the semester at the VERY latest. 

Cheers, Happy New YR's


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2004)

*DeadBolt*
I probably would've crushed the whole pizza, but I had some friends over my place.  I couldn't just make them watch while I eat the whole thing...  Or could I...

I do love those days.  Hopefully there are more to come.

*rock4832*
The motion is pretty continuous, but I slow down a lot right before hitting my torso to make sure that I don't bounce the bar.

*P-funk*
Thanks funky.

*JerseyDevil*
I hope it keeps up like this!  Thanks for the support.

*Arnie's left nu*
Yeah, a refeed, that's the ticket...

I hope you recover soon.  I can't stand being out of the gym for even a week.  It always bothers me, even if the break is planned and I know I need it.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2004)

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Box Squats @ 66%* 
135 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2

*Good Mornings* 
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4

*Hyperextensions*
90 x 14
90 x 14
90 x 14

*Captain's Chair* 
10 x 15
10 x 15
10 x 15

*Hack Squats*
290 x 6
290 x 6
290 x 6

*Cleans*
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

A very enjoyable workout.  The speed on my box squats was better than I anticipated at this weight, although I did use 40 second rest intervals instead of 30 seconds.  As well, I threw in 4 sets of cleans for some additional dynamic effort work at the end of the workout.  I probably could have quite a bit heavier too, had I not been somewhat fatigued from the previous working sets.

All accessory work improved by a repetition or two.  I added 20 pounds on the hack squats while maintaining the same number of repetitions, although I was definitely closer to failure on that final set.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2*
1oz sunflower kernels, 2 slices WW bread, glass 2% milk, scoop whey

*Meal3* 
trioplex bar

*Meal4 - PWO* 
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery, cucumber

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 5.5oz sweet potatoes, 25G flax seed & olive oil dressing, lettuce, tomato

*Meal7* 
boca burger on 2 slices WW bread

*Meal8* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

I didn't cheat today.  I figure that I will probably cheat tomorrow, and possibly with some alcohol, so I thought being good today would be wise.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

How the hell do you add in extra quad work?!? LOL. I plan to add in leg press or hack every sq/dl w/o but I'm so beat by the end I can't do it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 1, 2005)

*Friday, December 31st*



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> How the hell do you add in extra quad work?!? LOL. I plan to add in leg press or hack every sq/dl w/o but I'm so beat by the end I can't do it.



I actually do cut out the quad work occasionally, although it is usually a result of time constraints.  Plus, I wait 90 seconds in between sets on this routine.  If my rest intervals were shorter, I'm sure it would be much harder to continue.

Just to let everyone know, I didn't workout yesterday.  As well, my diet was good for about the first 5 meals, but then I had honey roasted peanuts, Asian rice crackers, and, of course, beer.  Probably about 5 or 6 beers.  Damned holidays ruin my diet, but it was fun.  I went to a friend's party for New Years Eve and had a good time.

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 1, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I went to a friend's party for New Years Eve and had a good time.


And thats all that matters my friend....diet is awsome year round so last night was just about lettin' loose and havin' fun!

Happy New Year Cow!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 1, 2005)

*Saturday, January 1st*

*DeadBolt*
Thanks.  You're definitely right, and I have no regrets.  Happy new year to you too!

No workout today because the gym was closed.  I'll just do it tomorrow; not a 
big deal at all.  I've decided to change around my callisthenics routine.  I want to increase muscular endurnace, so I will now be focusing on that.  The new routine will go something like this:

Decline Situps x 3
Pushups x 3
Pullups x 3
Fingertip Pushups x 3
Body Squats x 3
HIIT jogging 15-20 minutes

I think I'll use 30 second rest intervals instead of doing them in a circuit.  I may possibly wait 1 minute between different exercises if I feel it compromises the number of repetitions I can do.  I'm going to try and do this 2 days per week no matter what, and 3 days per week when I want to.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 1 cup apple juice, 20G brewer's yeast, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2*
1 cup oats, 1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey, cucumber

*Meal3* 
2 atkins bars

*Meal4*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery, cucumber

*Meal5*
tin sardines, 3oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G flax seed & olive oil dressing, lettuce, tomato

*Meal6*
1oz sunflower kernels, 2 slices WW bread, 1 cup 2% milk, scoop whey, cucumber

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB

I forgot my Trioplex bar when I went to work, so I picked up some Atkins bars.  They suck, but serve the same purpose.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

New training looks pretty kewl man.  Will those all be done with weights or just starting out body weight?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> New training looks pretty kewl man.  Will those all be done with weights or just starting out body weight?



It's all going to be pure bodyweight exercises.  I am going for muscular endurance.  It will probably be hard to optimally increase strength and muscular endurance, but we shall see.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's all going to be pure bodyweight exercises.  I am going for muscular endurance.  It will probably be hard to optimally increase strength and muscular endurance, but we shall see.


Sounds good best of luck to ya man.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2005)

*Sunday, January 2nd*

*Bench Press DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Bench Press - Alternating Grips @ 56%* 
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3

*Dips* 
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

*Bent Rows* 
195 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4

*Upright Rows* 
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6

*Tate Press*
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

This workout went fine.  I am really happy with those dips.  I slapped on another 10 pounds without losing a repetition.  The bent rows were great, and I think I can easily add a repetition or two next time I do them.  I narrowed my grip a little, and I think it did wonders for my level of comfort during the exercise.  The upright rows were the only questionable exercise.  I think I got a little sloppy on the last rep or two.  I'm going to match these sets next time, hopefully with better form.  I'll be doing the same for the yates rows I did on ME day.  I like to ensure near-spotless form before increasing the workload.

*Meal1* 
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, multivitamin/mineral, vitamin C, vitamin E

*Meal2 - PWO*
1 cup oats, 2 scoops whey

*Meal3*
2 slices WW bread, 1oz sunflower kernels, 1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey, cucumber

*Meal4* 
trioplex bar

*Meal5*
can tuna, 2oz chicken breast, 2 TBS safflower mayo, 1 1/2 WW pita, celery

*Meal6*
tin sardines, 2.5oz chicken breast, 6oz brown rice, 20G flax & olive oil dressing, lettuce

*Snack* 
1 cup 2% milk, 1 scoop whey

*Meal7* 
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBS PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice w/o Cow. I can't believe how much some of your lifts have gone up. Really nice dips and BB Rows!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2005)

Awesome dips CP.  How do you like Tate presses?  Do you do them on a flat or incline bench?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2005)

*rock4832*
Thanks rock.  The progress has been great, and I am very pleased!  I will definitely be doing Westside at least one more cycle.

*JerseyDevil*
Thanks JD.  I like tate presses, although I don't keep the dumbbells in perfect contact as much as I should.  I do them on a flat bench, but I will definitely look into doing them on an incline for a change of pace at some point.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2005)

*Monday, January 3rd*

Well, I'm going to take off this week.  It feels like about time, it's been 11 weeks since a break, and I am going to being working every day this week.  I think this break is due.  

I'll probably be posting sporadically, and not even really posting my diet.  I will still be following it, but I think it has become monotonous to continue posting it at this point.   I will, however, make note when cheating or something out of the norm goes into my system.

Goodnight all.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

good stuff about a week off.  It is important.  Especially when doing such a high intensity workout like westside.  you need a week off every now and again.  or a week of active rest or low intensity training.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

was'sup, cow-
I realized..our weights are close...except u don't have the layer of 'insulation' I carry around...what is your weight at right now?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

I will never take a week off again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

It seems I am taking ANOTHER friggin week off...not by my choice...I have had erands to do before work...
Hit it hard for me, Jake!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

I havent been in the gym since late Nov Mike.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

so...we both suck..but u have a super valid reason....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will never take a week off again.


why wont you ever take a week off?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

*P-funk*
Yeah, I know it's important, although it does make me a little apprehensive.  The extra sleep is nice too, but I miss training already.  I was considering a low intensity week, but since I am working every day this week at a physical job, I figure that would be enough activity.

*Burner02*
My last official weighing at a gym was 187 in my boxers.  My weight hasn't really changed, so that's the number I'll be sticking with.  Thanks for visiting my journal.

*PreMier*
Haha, I feel you on that one.  I don't really like doing it, but I know it's a good idea.  I'm sure you'll seriously kick some ass when you get back to the gym.  Your progress was impressive on your last run.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> why wont you ever take a week off?



Because I am constantly hurt/sick!  I made it back to the gym, and gained 10lbs in a month.  I cant wait to be 100%.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Because I am constantly hurt/sick! I made it back to the gym, and gained 10lbs in a month. I cant wait to be 100%.


I understand.  I feel the same way but not because I get injured but because I have quite possibly the worst genetics in the world, to the point that I lose muscle if I skip a day of working out.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

Taking a brake will probably be a good thing, bro. Good luck, stay active, and come back stronger!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 5, 2005)

Better to take a break and enjoy it at the same time, Cow. Rather than have a forced one. I had a touch of flu towards christmas, wasnt extremly bad as i had taked my flu shot. But i decided to skip the gym until i got well. A week later, i slipped on some darn ice on the sidewalk and fell on my shoulder. Off the gym for the past 10days and will probably be for another week. Yesterday, seems like i got a touch of diarrhea. How? i dont know as i am sooo careful with what i eat, but... shit happens! ..  Talk about holiday fun


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2005)

*MonStar*
Thanks Mike.  I hope I come back stronger.  That would be awesome.

*BulkMeUp*
Man, sounds like a rough couple of weeks.  I was sick on Christmas day myself, and it almost forced me to take a break.  Luckily, I overcame the sickness within a couple of days.  I'm sure you will overcome the minor injory and squirting fun all the same.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

> P-funk
> Yeah, I know it's important, although it does make me a little apprehensive. The extra sleep is nice too, but I miss training already. I was considering a low intensity week, but since I am working every day this week at a physical job, I figure that would be enough activity.




I took a week off after my contest.  I hated it.  I just wanted to start training again.  But that week off is good.  It keeps you motivated and hungry for more.  Look at PreMier......the guy hasn't trained in like 18months or something.  He is really pumped up to get in the gym!!!  LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I took a week off after my contest.  I hated it.  I just wanted to start training again.  But that week off is good.  It keeps you motivated and hungry for more.  Look at PreMier......the guy hasn't trained in like 18months or something.  He is really pumped up to get in the gym!!!  LOL.



Hell yeah.  Last time I took a week off, my first day back to the gym was awesome.  All I wanted to do was throw those weights around with ungodly intensity.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2005)

*Wednesday, January 5th*

Although today is a planned cheat day, I screwed up a little more than I planned.  I started today by hitting up the food bar at Whole Foods after some grocery shopping.  As usual, I got an assortment of small portions of a few items: lamb stew, turkey pasta, and a couple of Swedish meatballs.  That was cool.  However, I forgot to bring my meals to work, except for my protein bar.  I ate a chicken salad sub and a fruit salad for one meal, and a roast beef horseradish sandwich for another meal.  I could have done worse I suppose, and it probably means nothing, but I felt this warranted mention.

On the bright side, I decided to start buying more portable water bottles to bring to work.  I can't stand the water fountains there any more.  My plan is to drink about 2 liters at work.  I feel I probably down another 2 liters or so at home.  I always keep a gallon jug in my room.  I have been slacking on my water intake as of late.  It showed too.  I must've peed a dozen times today, easy.  My body is probably giving up some retained water.  Oh yeah, and I have the bladder of a pregnant grandmother squirrel.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Those pesky squirrels..

Thats my biggest problem, is not watching my water like I should.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier that was the funniest thing I've seen in a long time...LOL!!!  I have to try that one day.

Yea I think I neet to go back to the good ol' carrying around a gallon of water again or I slack way to much with my water intake. 

Hope your enjoying your week off Cow...rest up b/c then its back for another cycle of westside LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

*Thursday, January 7th*

Nothing too notable happened today, except I am starting to get tired of working.  12 consecutive days of working is going to suck.  I'm barely half way through it.  Oh well, I'll live.  Hopefully all this working will mean having enough money to buy the materials for and take a PT exam in the not too distant future.

I didn't really cheat today, unless you consider cereal a cheat.  Of course, it was some Kaishi fiber packed cereal that my friend's girlfriend requsted.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

Awesome video PreMier.  Haha!



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> PreMier that was the funniest thing I've seen in a long time...LOL!!!  I have to try that one day.
> 
> Yea I think I neet to go back to the good ol' carrying around a gallon of water again or I slack way to much with my water intake.
> 
> Hope your enjoying your week off Cow...rest up b/c then its back for another cycle of westside LOL.



Yeah, carrying around water is really the only way.  I was still drining more than the average person, but not as much as I thought.

Rest is good, but I am definitely ready for cycle number 2.  I am going to hit more PRs than in cycle 1.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

[/QUOTE]Yeah, carrying around water is really the only way. I was still drining more than the average person, but not as much as I thought





> I just carry around a gallon with me everywhere I go.  That way I make sure I am always drinking.
> 
> P- that was awesome.  was that you and your friends??  lol


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL how far did you launch the squirells in the end

nice journal cow pimp good luck

Neo


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Nope, wasnt I.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

*sgtneo*
Thanks Neo.  Come by anytime.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

*Monday, January 10th*

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Good Mornings* 
Bar x 10
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 1
265 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1

*SLDLs* 
345 x 3
345 x 3
345 x 3

*Hyperextensions* 
90 x 14
90 x 14
90 x 14

*Decline Situps* 
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

It felt great to get back to the gym today.  I'm doing all the same exercises as the week before I stopped, except my ME bench exercise is different, and I reset the percentages I am using on DE day.  I was definitely ready, or so I thought.  This workout really kicked my ass.  My lower back is already sore, and I got extremely fatigued for some reason.  I almost felt a little naseous, but briefly and to a minor extent.  On a side note, I had to cut out my last exercise because I had to take a long and involved crap immediately after decline situps, and I wanted enough time to stretch at the end.

I couldn't believe I hit those PRs on the good mornings again.  I think I can hit 3 plates.  I was definitely using a full ROM too, because I have a mirror right in front of me and pins in the rack as a marker.  I went really heavy on the SLDLs.  I did them very well too.  I felt the tension in my hamstrings.  I kept the remaining two exercises the same weight and reps intentionally.  There are a few exercises that I am being conservative with to ensure spotless form before I increase the load.

My plan of attack, hit 3 plates, and maybe another 10 pounds on good mornings next week.  The following week, it's time to set a new deadlifting PR.  For bench press, I plan on doing CG bench this week, and the following ME lift will either be CG bench press or some type of lockout.  For week 3, it's time to hit a new PR on the bench press.

Tomorrow it's endurance routine time.  I think I may do things differently than I originally planned, but we'll see.  I'm going to go with the flow.

Oh yeah, and I ate good today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

whoa...u mean....u did 305lbs on good mornings...weight on shoulders, legs straight, not locked...bend over at waist till torso parallel w/ floor and return?
holy shizzle! U da man!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

DAMN cp....those are some damn crazy lifts.  Killer Good AM's!!!!!  Congrats on the PR's....when you come back from a break you come back with a vengence LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2005)

Great job!!!

How deep do you  get on you good AMs??  Chest parallel with the floor?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2005)

Killa workout CP.  Those SLDL's are no joke either!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Holy crap Cow! What an impressive w/o. Can I take a guess why you got tired, LOL?!?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 11, 2005)

OMG.. reading about those good mornings nearly broke my back!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 11, 2005)

damn, helluva w/o Pimp


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

*Tuesday, January 11th*

Well, I screwed up.  I somehow turned the volume all the way down on my alarm (I use the radio set to classical music to wake me up).  I didn't get up with enough time to do my endurance routine.  I'm a little irked, but it's probably better I do it the other two non-lifting day, because I am *really* sore this morning.  I love it.  I probably would have negatively affected my workout though.  Either way, I *will* be doing the endurance routine on Friday and Sunday, without a doubt.

Diet should be good today.  I have no plans of cheating, but I'll update if I do for some reason.

*Burner02*
I think I stop just short of parallel, but it is only a matter of an inch or two.  However, it is definitely enough to feel my hamstrings stretch, and my hamstrings are pretty flexible; I don't have too much trouble touching my face to my knees.  Thanks Burner.

*DeadBolt*
I initially went into the working thinking I was just going to match my previous numbers, but then I really got into it.  I will be keeping some exercises the same in terms of weight and repetitions, but not all of them.  I appreciate it DeadBolt.

*P-funk*
Like I said to Burner, I think I stop just shy of that point.  However, it might be parallel.  There's a machine blocking my view from the side mirror, which is what I really need to gauge it.  Maybe I'll reposition myself and do my bar warm-up so I can see myself from the side next time.  I don't really need to be in a certain place in the rack for that.  Muchos gracias P.

*JerseyDevil*
Thanks, I really did enjoy it.  I was pretty pumped up since it was my first day back.

*rock4832*
It's just weird that I felt like that.  I have never felt like that before.  Not even the first time I worked out after being sedentary for almost two years.  My workouts were no joke either.  I did full body routines back then.  Of course, I wasn't going this heavy.  Thanks Rock.

*BulkMeUp*
I never thought I would be doing 1RMs on good mornings, but they feel awesome.  I have really got my form down, so I am very confident going heavy.  The feedback is appreciated.

*Arnie's left nu*
Thanks Arnie.  How are your recovering from your injuries?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

wow...all I gotta say is that if I tried doing thta with that weight...I would be slammed down..and with the kinetik (sp) energy...my torso woldn't stop until my head got buried into my own...ah..nevermind...
I never tried them...read that it is a really easy exercise for injury. you use an olympic bar? ..and keep eyes up towards the ceiling? (I may try them next back W/O) you know..but start out with 'girly' weights..


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 11, 2005)

very good SLDL cp...your probably built similar to me as far as biomechanics...torso to leg ratio...good deadlifters, decent benchers...good stuff bro!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 11, 2005)

Im doing good man. Just finished a back/tri WO, feels good. I'm going to continue to take 'er easy for the rest of the week, then next week its on. Screw this active recovery crap...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

*Burner02*
You can definitely injure yourself if you're not strict with your form.  I have aborted and started over before, but I haven't done that too recently.  I use an olympic bar, and I keep my head and chest up, yes.  I definitely suggest giving the workout a shot.  Your whole posterior chain will be sore.

*tenxyearsxgone*
I agree, although it seems you have been training longer or smarter.  You have quite a bit of strength on me.

*Arnie's left nu*
Glad to hear that you're back and at it.  Make sure you're ready though; don't jump into it just because you're getting restless.  You don't want to prolong the injury even further!


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like you have made a hell of a lot of progress since I last stopped in here.  Good job on the GM's.  Keep kickin ass and takin names!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Looks like you have made a hell of a lot of progress since I last stopped in here.  Good job on the GM's.  Keep kickin ass and takin names!



Thanks Cardinal!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

will give them a whirl next WO!


----------



## bracewater (Jan 12, 2005)

Holy Moley brother!  good lifts there looking strong for sure


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Looks like you have made a hell of a lot of progress since I last stopped in here.  Good job on the GM's.  Keep kickin ass and takin names!




Hey !!  What he said  ^^ !!!    

Those are some big numbers on the GM's and SLDL's!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2005)

*Burner02*
You won't regret it.  Well, you might the next day...

*bracewater*
Thanks man.  How have your goals been coming along?

*yellowmoomba*
Those two exercises have probably improved more than any others for me.  Thanks YM.


----------



## bracewater (Jan 12, 2005)

Pimp,


the goals are coming along great.  I really can't ask for much more.  I figure I will keep on with the bulk toward the end of this month and then cut for the big day


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Burner02*
> You won't regret it.  Well, you might the next day...
> Thanks YM.


now where have I heard THAT line before....


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2005)

*Wednesday, January 12th*

*bracewater*
Glad to hear it man.

*Burner02*
Haha, you've probably heard it from more places than you care to remember.

*Bench Press ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*CG Bench Press* 
Bar x 10
115 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 1
215 x 1
245 x Spot - Extremely close
245 x Abort
245 x Spot - Extremely close

*Lockouts* 
245 x 2
245 x 1
245 x 1

*Yates Rows* 
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Military Press* 
135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 5

*DB Overhead Extensions*
75 x 4
75 x 4
75 x 4

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

A buddy of mine came with me using a free pass I got when I joined my gym.  He didn't do all that much, but he knows how to spot well, heh.

I was, no joke, 1/2-1" from lockout on my first attempt at the CG bench press.  I was well beyond racking position.  I just couldn't lock out my elbows.  This prompted me to make another attempt.  I slipped out of form and pretty much let my friend pull the weight off me doing as little as possible; I let one my shoulder blades come out from underneath me.  I didn't mean to be a dick, but I wanted one more good attempt at getting that weight up.  The third attempt was about 1" shy of the previous attempt.  Again, I could have racked the weight without issue, but I just couldn't quite lock it out.  Ding ding, triceps.

My obvious weakness right at the top led me to do lockouts instead of what I had planned.  However, I have trouble with using such a small ROM, that I only stopped a few inches short of my chest.  I think I'm going to try some lockouts again on dynamic day, but use 255 or 265 and lockout really high.  I need to really focus on bring up that weak point in the lift.  If I hit 245 on CGs next week, then 255 is essentially guaranteed on flat bench the next week.  Hell, I think it is as of right now.

All other accessory work went well.  I intentionally kept the rows the same.  I brought in my grip more to slightly increase the range of motion, and this time I did them without shrugging the last couple of reps.  I was pleased.  Military presses went up a rep on the first 2 sets, but I couldn't quite eek it out on the last set.  I have something to work for now though.  As well, I blasted through that minor plateau in overhead dumbbell extensions.  I got those 4 reps with energy left for at least anoter rep on each set.  My triceps are definitely getting stronger... slowly but surely.

My diet had some nice planned cheats.  I ate at the food bar at Whole Foods again.  I had some shredded honey BBQ chicken, chicken in cilantro sauce, and pasta in red sauce.  Upon returning home, I had a small piece of Jewish apple cake.  Later in the evening I had a snack consisting of 15-20 tortilla chips with cheese dip, some pineapple, and a glass of 1% milk.  All other meals were good.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2005)

nice on the close grips! U will nail it next time!
keep pushin', brotha!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2005)

You'll get it CP.  If you fail at 245 next CG session, then try dropping the weight back to 230-235 for the session after that and then try adding 5 lbs each week.  Doing so usually helps one break thru plateaus.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice w/o Pimp. And kudos for trying 3 times. I usually don't even give it a second go even if I'm close. Nice determination!


----------



## bracewater (Jan 13, 2005)

Valiant effort on the CG press bro.  you'll get it, just keep up the solid workouts


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Arnie's left nu*
> Glad to hear that you're back and at it.  Make sure you're ready though; don't jump into it just because you're getting restless.  You don't want to prolong the injury even further!



Nah i'm takin'er easy for a little while yet. I dont feel a pain, which is good. However, I notice discomfort...which is making me hesitant but perhaps keeping me honest and in check.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2005)

Do you go from warm ups to high and then to low? or warms up to low and then progress higher and higher?  You'd be able to pound 245 if you were doing it when you were just starting out.  Awesome effort, keep it coming.

PS:  What on earth is jewish apple cake?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2005)

*Thursday, January 13th*

*Burner02*
I appreciate the support.  I am very confident that I will hit that weight next time.  If not, I will at least hit 240, which would still be a PR for me on CGs.

*JerseyDevil*
If I don't hit it on my first attempt next week, then I will go for 240.  I think I should be able to hit that on my own.  I am very confident I will hit it though.  I was as close as you can possibly get, literally.  I will do some really high lockouts as my ME lift if I fail again.

*rock4832*
Thanks rock.  I have hit PRs on second attempts if I really put my mind to it, so I usually give it one more go at least.  The second attempt didn't count in my mind.  I just completely slipped out of form and lost my groove.

*bracewater*
I know I will, but like most people, I want it all now.  Thanks man.

*Arnie's left nu*
Just go light for a little while.  As well, you should consider doing an extra couple of warm-up sets.  It could definitely make a difference.

*soxmuscle*
I go directly from warm-ups to my 1RM attempt.  I don't write out warm-up sets on accessory work, but I feel that it means more for my 1RM attempt.  I almost always start with the heavier sets and bigger lifts first.

Haha, I bought it at the health food store around here.  Basically it's a cake that has some "cooked until soft" apple chunks in it.

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Box Squats* 
Bar x 10
135 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2

*Good Mornings* 
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Hyperextensions* 
90 x 14
90 x 14
90 x 14

*Captain's Chairs* 
10 x 15
10 x 15
10 x 15

*Hack Squats*
310 x 3
310 x 3
310 x 3

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

Another exhausting workout; just the way I like it.  I wasn't quite to the point of ME day, but I was definitely struggling a little bit to finish this workout.  I kept my lower back and ab work the same in terms of reps and sets, but I will attempt to increase both next workout.  I added a repetition to the good mornings.  I think I will try to add 2 reps next time I do good mornings.  Hack squats were pretty killer.  I increased the weight 20 pounds, but I dropped the number of reps by 3.  I will wave it back up.

Diet was good for the most part.  The only out of place items were a turkey sandwich with cheese on fake ass WW bread and a cup of Colombo yogurt with a definite noticeable amount of sugar added.  Not too bad for a cheat day, I must say.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2005)

Awsome w/o's bro ripping it up!!  Keep up the good work my fine fellow!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2005)

*Friday, January 14th*

*DeadBolt*
Thank you mang.

Alright, I'm posting this a day late, but here ya go:

*Muscular Endurance:*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest 30 seconds

*Endurance Circuit x 3 - 1 Minute RI*

*Situps*
50
50
42

*Pushups*
35
30
23

*Chinups*
8
8
6

*Fingertip Pushups*
3
3
3

*Squats*
40
40
40

*Cool-down*
Full body stretching

Alright, I finally got around to doing this endurance routine.  I scrapped the HIIT carido at the end and instead did the workout in a circuit using a 1 minute rest interval in between each cycle.  It was definitely killer.  I will, however, add some jumping jacks and rock climbers into the mix once I get my conditioning up to par.  I tried using the cumulative fatigure method here too, and I like it.  My endurnace is horrid, but I will get it up to a decent level quickly.  Those fingertip pushups are especially hard.  My God; I had no idea.

My diet was pretty standard, except I ate about 4100 calories instead of 3900 calories.  I had an additional scoop of whey in 2% milk and another half a cucumber.  I think I've lost a couple of pounds by drinking so much water and not quite eating as many calories on my off week.  I'm like 185 solid now.  I'm not an ecto either.  I'm definitely an endo/meso.  How much do I have to eat?!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2005)

To gain, I usually have to eat a shit ton.. Then maintenance is lower.  Thats why im begining to think P has it right with the mini cuts and bulks.  To not allow your body time to really adjust.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> To gain, I usually have to eat a shit ton.. Then maintenance is lower.  Thats why im begining to think P has it right with the mini cuts and bulks.  To not allow your body time to really adjust.




aside from the curve ball you are throwing your body and never letting it adapt to insane amounts of calories and making it struggle to stay anabolic during the hypocaloric phase it helps to keep me lean(er) as I try and add size.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like a nice change of pace from the WS!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2005)

*PreMier*
Yeah, that is a good idea.  As I said before though, I'm trying to stay at my current weight.  I didn't want to lose weight though.  I'm hoping it's just a little water my body gave up since I've been drinking more.  Oh well, I guess it works well toward my goal of relative strength for the time being.

*P-funk*
I have found that adding calories in really small increments works pretty well too; don't add more calories until weight gain stops dead.  I'll try your micro cycles sometime though.

*yellowmoomba*
Definitely something different.  I'm still doing Westside, but this will be a nice addition.  Let's see if I can increase endurance and strength simultaneously...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2005)

*Saturday, January 15th*

*Bench Press DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Bench Press - Alternating Grips* 
Bar x 10
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3

*High Lockouts (4-6")* 
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

*Bent Rows* 
195 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4

*Upright Rows* 
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6

*Tate Presses*
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

I finally forced myself into doing some really high lockouts.  I was surprised I could use that much weight.  I think I should incorporate lockout training more.  I feel like it's a good idea to get me adjusted to the heavier weights.  All other accessory work was intentionally kept at the same weight and reps for this return week.  

Next week I'm going to change around the exercises and starting piling on the weight and reps.  I'm going to do 3 plates for a single with good mornings, and I'm going to lockout the fucking bar for a single of 245 on the CG bench press.  I will succeed in doing more work for all accessory work


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 15, 2005)

Workouts are looking solid man! Really seems like Westside is working out well for you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice workout Cow. Tell me, with the BB Rows do you have trouble bending over. LOL I guess that sounds weird. With me, when I get about 185lbs the bending over isn't as easy and I don't think my back is as straight. Just wondering if you notice that or not.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sunday, January 16th*

*MonStar*
It is definitely working great for me.  I couldn't be happier, although I think after this cycle I will be trying something different.  I have to make sure I keep it fresh so as not to lose interest.

I hope your return goes well also.  Thanks.

*rock4832*
I used to, when I first started doing rows a long time ago.  I think all the weighted core work and heavy good mornings have really helped though.  I have no trouble keeping my torso steady any more.  Thanks Rock.


Alright, I made a decision today.  I'm going to start putting on weight again.  I know I said I wanted relative strength, but dammit, I want it size too.  I started with a bang.  I ate ~450 calories worth of pizza me and a friend made, and another ~150 calories in salmon cake my dad made.  Today, I ate a grand total of 4300 calories, and that is about the range I will be sticking with.  4100-4300 is the target range, which is about a 10% increase over my previous maintenance intake.  

This will be a lean bulk, so I am going to stick with this caloric intake until weight gain stops dead.  I am going to weigh myself first thing tomorrow morning.  My "wakeup" weight will be what I use to gauge progress.  Weighing myself at this time is a little discouraging, because I usually weigh less, but it's also fairly consistent.

As well, my cheating will no longer be planned.  I will cheat when it is an opportune time.  I may not cheat for a week sometimes, and I may cheat 2 days in a row sometimes.  Basically, I won't cheat unless there's someone else involved.  Hanging out with friends, eating dinner at my mom's, etc.  

There you have it, my new plan.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Alright, I made a decision today.  I'm going to start putting on weight again.  I know I said I wanted relative strength, but dammit, I want it size too.  I started with a bang.  I ate ~450 calories worth of pizza me and a friend made, and another ~150 calories in salmon cake my dad made.  Today, I ate a grand total of 4300 calories, and that is about the range I will be sticking with.  4100-4300 is the target range, which is about a 10% increase over my previous maintenance intake.
> 
> This will be a lean bulk, so I am going to stick with this caloric intake until weight gain stops dead.  I am going to weigh myself first thing tomorrow morning.  My "wakeup" weight will be what I use to gauge progress.  Weighing myself at this time is a little discouraging, because I usually weigh less, but it's also fairly consistent.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan!  Thats the way I did it one time...best time of my life LOL.  I also added about 30lbs on in 5-6months.  I loved every minute of it!

Best of luck to ya...hope you put on the size your looking for!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Alright, I made a decision today.  I'm going to start putting on weight again.  I know I said I wanted relative strength, but dammit, I want it size too. .


Just curious as to what made you change your mind? If  remember correctly yopu originally planned to bulk in the summer, right? Did you reach your strength goals or just got tired of the routine??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *
> As well, my cheating will no longer be planned.  I will cheat when it is an opportune time.  I may not cheat for a week sometimes, and I may cheat 2 days in a row sometimes.  Basically, I won't cheat unless there's someone else involved.  Hanging out with friends, eating dinner at my mom's, etc.
> 
> There you have it, my new plan.*


*
May the fork be with you, young padowan..
*


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> May the fork be with you, young padowan..


Cow just dont do what Burner did...you may need to cut sooner then you think with his chub filled diet  



Just messin with ya B


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

*DeadBolt*
Damn, you made some serious gains.  I don't think I'll be gaining like that, but I certainly wouldn't complain.  I appreciate the well wishing.

*BulkMeUp*
I dunno why I changed my mind really.  Part of it is that I recently lost a few pounds of water weight, and I think I even lost a pound or two of fat during my off week (I let my calories slip to about 3300 or so most of those days).  However, in the end, I guess I just miss adding size.  Also, I'm not changing my routine; I'm still doing Westside.  My changes are purely dietary.  I will be eating about 400 additional calories per day.

*Burner02*
Oh, it's with me.  I keep one in my backpack.  Thanks.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

*Monday, January 17th*

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Good Mornings* 
Bar x 10
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
285 x 1
315 x Miss
315 x Miss

*Squats* 
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

*Hyperextensions* 
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

*Decline Situps* 
65 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 12

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
183

I can't believe I weighed in at 183.  Granted, this is first thing in the morning, but still!  I will be getting to 190 soon enough...

I'm dissapointed I didn't hit 3 plates on good mornings, but I guess the gains had to stop at some point.  I am, however, very happy that I broke into the 300s in the first place, so I'm not too worried.  I got pinned at the bottom of the lift, so next time I do good mornings as an ME lift, I will try some suspended good mornings to improve starting strength.

Accessory work went well; I saw increases all around.  However, the squats were a little weird.  I haven't done squats with some decent weight in several weeks.  My upper body stayed nice and rigid, but I didn't quite sit back enough during the eccentric portion of the lift, and the concentric portion of the lift was a weird hybrid between olympic and powerlifting squat styles.  I will be incorporating squats and deadlifts into my accessory work a little more frequently I think.  Speed box squats don't cut it.  I need to make sure I have the proper motor patterns burned into my brain, especially considering I did purely olympic squats for a while.  On the bright side, my range of motion looked good, and the last time I did squats for reps I did 195 x 7, 195 x 7, and 195 x 6.  I definitely got stronger.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2005)

Good w/o man...don't sweat those Good am's.  You are still putting some killer weight up and at 183...damn!  Soon enough with the upcoming bulk all your numbers will be growing...you should be very pleased with how far you've come so far.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Cow just dont do what Burner did...you may need to cut sooner then you think with his chub filled diet
> 
> 
> 
> Just messin with ya B


that's ok...my nachos supreme was goood...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's ok...my nachos supreme was goood...


   I bet!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2005)

> I got pinned at the bottom of the lift,


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Tuesday, January 18th*

*DeadBolt*
I'm definitely pleased with my progress.  I couldn't expect my good mornings to go up infinitely.  Thanks DB.

*Burner02*
Nachos supreme...  Lead me not into temptation...

*P-funk*
My thoughts exactly.

I decided to be lazy and call off from work today.  I'll make up for it and go work my off day Thursday, but I just couldn't get myself to do it today.  I needed to switch it up.  I'm not sure if I have accrued any paid sick days yet, but if I have, then all the better.

*Muscular Endurance:*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest 30 seconds

*Endurance Circuit x 3 - 1 Minute RI*

*Situps*
50
50
50

*Pushups*
35
32
27

*Chinups*
8
8
8

*Fingertip Pushups*
5
5
5

*Squats*
45
45
45

*Cool-down*
5 Minutes Bench Gasping
Full body stretching

*Bodyweight*
181

Damned circuit training kicked my ass again.  I added 5 minutes of benchg gasping to my cool down.  This is where I lay on my bench gasping for air and trying to make my nausea go away.  Everything improved.  Squats are killer.  They actually make my legs a little sore.

I'm not sure how I weighed in at 181 this morning, but I did.  This is the lowest I've weighed in a while.  It has to be water related.  There's no way I lost 2 pounds of muscle or fat in one day, especially when I had just increased my calories a couple days prior.

My diet was totally solid today.  No cheating at all.  My macro breakdown looks like this (Not including vegetables):

Total:  	         4314   	 
Fat: 	        157  	1409  	34%
  Sat: 	        35  	319  	 8%
  Poly: 	42  	379  	 9%
  Mono:        35      314  	7%
Carbs: 	       378     1334    32%
  Fiber: 	44  	 0  	   0%
Protein:       363     1451    35%


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> *Burner02*
> Nachos supreme...  Lead me not into temptation...


think of it as me taking one for the team...


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 19, 2005)

> Good Mornings
> Bar x 10
> 135 x 3
> 185 x 3
> ...


Impressive lifts man! A 315 good morning is extremely impressive, not to mention rare as hell. I never see anyone going heavy on GM's. Like you said I think that suspended GM's would be a good idea. Starting from the bottom position, where you failed, should get you right out of this sticking point. 

What kind of lifts do you use for your ME lifts?

BTW, how old are you?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2005)

*Wednesday & Thursday, January 19th & 20th*

*Bench Press ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*CG Bench Press* 
Bar x 10
115 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 1
215 x 1
245 x Spot
245 x 1

*CG Incline Press* 
145 x 7
145 x 7
145 x 7

*T-Bar Rows* 
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8

*Arnold Press* 
45 x 11
45 x 11
45 x 9

*Skullcrushers*
95 x 7
95 x 7
95 x 7

*DB Shrugs*
120 x 12

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
Forgot to weigh myself

This was an excellent workout, save for one thing.  My goddamned spotters are fucking idiots.  They grab the bar too soon.  The bar is still moving up and they feel the need to help.  The first time, I did get slightly off balance, so I couldn't blame the guy too much.  Either way, I was still steadily going up.  The second time I grabbed the only other guy around.  He could barely speak English.  The bar started to slow down at the top, but it was still a steady tempo, and he grabbed it anyway.  I am confident I had the lift on my own, but there is no way to know for sure.  Just bad luck today; if that guy spoke English a little better, I could've explained that I didn't want him to touch the bar unless it started moving back down.  Oh well.

All of my accessory work saw excellent increases.  CG incline press (45 degree angle) was at 135 x 8 last time I tried it; T-bar rows went up 10 pounds without losing any repetitions; Arnold presses were something like 45 x 9, 8, 7; I don't remember what skullcrushers were previously.  I used a really wide grip with the skullcrushers to make them more comfortable.  It seems to make a difference.  Those shrugs came easy too, but I don't remember the last time I did them.  I kind of just did them for the Hell of it.

I cheated at night last night.  I went out to a diner with a friend who was about to return to school.  I ate country fried steak, 2 eggs, hash browns, and some toast.  Boy what a cheat.  Every other meal was standard.  I probably took in an extra 200-300 calories because of that meal; I estimate 4500 calories for the day.

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Box Squats* 
Bar x 10
135 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2

*SLDLs* 
345 x 4
345 x 4
345 x 3

*Hyperextensions* 
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 14

*Captain's Chair* 
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 8

*Leg Press*
450 x 6
450 x 6
450 x 6

*Cleans*
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
183

This workout also felt great.  For the most part, my form felt really solid during the box squats.  It took me a set to get into the groove, but then I banged them out nicely with 30 second rest intervals.  Since I felt really on this workout, I decided to add a few sets of cleans at the end for additional DE work.  I think I'll try to go a little heavier on the cleans next time.

SLDLs were good, although I couldn't complete my 3rd set with an added repetition.  I was kind of wondering when I wouldn't be able to keep adding weight with this exercise.  I pretty much hit failure on that last set.  As a result of this, my hyperextensions suffered slightly, and I was also a repetition short on these.  No matter, I will increase the weight next week with hyperextensions and start with 8 repetitions or so and work my way back up.  I think I need to increase the resistance on this exercise; I've been using 90 pounds for quite a while now.  This is exactly what I did with the captain's chairs, and I performed 8 flawless reps on all 3 sets.  I will go for at least 10 repetitions next workout.  I finished quickly with my base stuff, so I was able to do some leg press.  I banged out an additional 2 repetitions over the last time I did these without much trouble.  I had at least another repetition on me for all those sets, if not 2.

I'm not done with all my eating today, but thus far all looks safe and sound.  I'm still at 183 despite my little cheat last night.  If my weight doesn't go up a pound after 2 weeks or so, then I will up my calories another 200-400 a day.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2005)

*Burner02*
Well, I had country fried steak last night.  Does that count for something?

*MonStar*
Thanks Mike.  I never see anyone doing good mornings at all.  Most people probably think I'm out my mind when they see me doing them.  I hope the suspended good mornings do some good; I'm glad you agree with that approach.

Right now I'm going to stick with good mornings, or variations of them, for 2/3 of my ME lifts as suggested by a few Westside afficiandos.  Every 3rd workout will be a deadlift or squat variation.  Most likely I will alternate between the two.  I may change up this format depending on where I got stuck on my max attempts, but this is the current plan.

I'm a youngin' at 20.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Burner02*
> Well, I had country fried steak last night.  Does that count for something?
> 
> *MonStar*
> ...


yeah...ooh...I like that..we havea  great 'country' restaraunt here, called the mason Jar..their country fried steak and potatoes is UNBELIEVABLE! (have not been there in a LONG time tho..)


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2005)

You think you have bad spotters, try telling them to help you do some negative work.  They don't understand the concept that if I want them to help me pick it up, that doesn't mean I also want them to rack the weight.  They literally take the bar out of my hands.  Extremely frustrating.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow awsome lifts man...your realy doing great.  345 on the SLDL's  and those are some solid #'s with the cg bench!!  I hate bad spotters...they should all just go home LOL.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike.  I never see anyone doing good mornings at all.  Most people probably think I'm out my mind when they see me doing them.


The owner of my gym does not allow me or anyone to do them...he says they are an old school lift that many people got hurt on.  I told him he's a loser LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2005)

*Friday, January 21st*

*Burner02*
It's pretty good stuff, but it may possibly be the worst thing one can eat on this entire planet, next to a McGriddle.

*soxmuscle*
Haha, yeah.  I think the both of us need to go in depth with what we want the spotter to do before actually beginning the lift next time.  I don't want to undermine the person's knowledge of resistance training, but I guess most people are clueless.

*DeadBolt*
In addition to being a loser, tell the owner of your gym I said he's a pussy with a weak posterior chain.  Tell him to call Louie Simmons and get his opinion on GMs.

*Bodyweight*
184

I didn't workout today, as I felt I needed a rest day after almost a week straight of some type of exercise each day.  However, I was happy to see that my weight was 1 pound heavier than it has been the past few days.  That means I'm on the right track.  Hopefully I don't get snowed in at work tomorrow, because that will trash my diet big time.  We'll see though.

Diet went smooth once again today.  Nothing abnormal.  Another 4300 calorie day.  Booya.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

*Saturday, January 22nd*

*Bench Press DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Bench Press - Alternating Grips* 
Bar x 10
95 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3

*Dips* 
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

*Single Arm DB Rows* 
35 x 10
70 x 5
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12

*Lateral Raises* 
20 x 13
20 x 13
20 x 13

*Overhead BB Extensions*
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
185

Training saw increases all around, except for BB extensions.  I'm not really sure what I did on those last time.  I added a repetition on everything, except DB rows, on which I added two repetitions.  Next time I will increase the weight to 110.

I weighed in at 1 pound heavier, which is nice.  Probably this is water weight, but it's still mentally helpful in suggesting I'm going in the right direction.  Diet  was the same, except I'm running low on whey.  I drank a little more milk and another glass of juice and brewer's yeast in it's place, but all in all the same.  The aggregeate calorie count is still nearly identical.

On an additional note, I decided to add any additional warm-up sets I do to the list.  It's not much more at all; in this case single arm DB rows were the only exercise that I felt warranted additional warm-up work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

245 for CG Incline press!!!! Awesome job Cow!!! When are you going to test your raw bench again?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice workout CP! Everything is looking solid. I am going to head to the gym in a few minutes to hit DE bench. So check my journal in a couple hours. 

Have you ever tried doing your lat accessory work on squat/deadlift day?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah..dang, nice job on hte 1 arm rows too...12 reps @ 100lbs! u da shizzo!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

another great workout there pimp pa pimp pimp pimp.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

Agreed...some pure power there my man!  100's are killer and some damn heavy dips to.  I guess you have adjusted to them since starting to workout at a gym heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

*rock4832*
Thanks rock, although it was just a regular CG bench.  I will be there soon enough with inclines though.  Actually, I will be retesting my deadlift and bench press both this week.  I have a good feeling about the deadlifts in particular.  I think all those good mornings should do some real good.  As well, I think I can add at least 10 pounds to my bench, but 20 is questionable.

*MonStar*
I have never done that as of yet, but I did come across an article or two about Westside mentioning doing this.  As well, I seem to recall seeing that in some of your old WS journals.  Next time I finish a little early I will probably add in some rows.  Most likely this will be on DE day, but we shall see.  Thanks for the positive reinforcement.

*Burner02*
Thanks mang.  That has always been on of my better lifts.  I definitely get some momentum going in these, but I also feel these in my lats more than any other lift.

*P-funk*
Thanks funky.  Nice avatar by the way.  Your lat spread is sick.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks DB, the workout felt powerful too.  I have definitely adjusted to dips, and I really like the exercise now.  I can't wait until I'm doing 2 plates for reps.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

*Sunday, January 23rd*

*Muscular Endurance:*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest 30 seconds

*Endurance Circuit x 3 - 1 Minute RI*

*Situps*
55
55
55

*Pushups*
35
35
32

*Chinups*
9
9
8

*Fingertip Pushups*
5
5
5

*Squats*
50
50
50

*Cool-down*
Full body stretching

*Bodyweight*
184

I'm getting a little more conditioned to this circuit training.  I'm still dying at the end, but I only felt like I was going to puke for a brief moment, instead of the next 20 minutes.  It's a step in the right direction.  I'm still seeing steady improvement.

I did this workout at 12:30 tonight.  I was going to do it in the morning, but my mom called before work and had to get into a long, in depth conversation about some important matters.  I really didn't want to do it right then, but oh well.  I'm happy I actually forced myself into doing it after work.  As hard as it is for me to workout shortly after I wake up, it is much harder after working and commuting so many hours.

My diet went good today, minus a few substitutions.  As I said, my protein powder is running low.  So, I substituted some AJ and brewer's yeast for a whey shake again.  As well, I had 1 scoop of whey and a glass of milk after my workout instead of the usual 2 scoops.  My new bucket is coming tomorrow.  Hopefully it will come by the time I get back from my workout.  Also, one of my protein bars was moldy today!  I bought some crappy subs at the airport.  Actually, I ate two.  One was chicken salad, the other egg salad.  I would say it was an extra 400 calories.  This is just fine considering I'm bulking.  I estimate my caloric intake to be about 4700 today.  Booya.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn your eating a ton.  My number one goal for me is to start eating more and more until I get my diet in perfect check.  Im getting there, but your clearly already there.  Good to hear.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 24, 2005)

Diet sounds good man, keep it clean and you'll do great with Westside. 



> MonStar
> I have never done that as of yet, but I did come across an article or two about Westside mentioning doing this. As well, I seem to recall seeing that in some of your old WS journals. Next time I finish a little early I will probably add in some rows. Most likely this will be on DE day, but we shall see. Thanks for the positive reinforcement.


I agree that I have never read about this technique either. But it really makes so much more sense to me to train lats on my squat/deadlift day. On that day you're more likely to exhausted your traps, grip, etc.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Also, one of my protein bars was moldy today!


Yea I've had that happen before...they are actualy food and will spoil in time.  You need to keep them in ideal situations in order for them to stay longer...many buy a few boxes when they are cheap and freeze them to preserve em.  I guess it just shows ya the quality products used rather then all the crap and preservatives?

Muscular endurance looks good!  Pat just hooked me up with a routine that I will be doing on saturdays.  I can't wait to start this...I had a ball doing speed squats ss'ed with pushups the other day so this routine he did for me should be some fun.  

I hear ya on the late night training...for few months I was working 2 jobs full time then getting to the gym really late and I hated it!  I don't like getting up early either but I prefere it to late night training...my cardio is only 20 minutes in the AM so its not to bad lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 24, 2005)

*Monday, January 24th*

*soxmuscle*
It's hard to eat this much.  However, I guarantee eating more will make the largest difference in your physique.  I have 8 meals a day, as it is hard for me to stomach massive meals.  My largest meal is breakfast, which is about 800 calories.  The other 7 are 400-600 calories a pop.

*MonStar*
I don't want to move lats completely to squat/deadlift day, as I like to keep the workouts pretty balanced.  However, as I said, I will definitely look into doing some additional lat work on squat/deadlift days.  Thanks for the tip.

*DeadBolt*
I probably should refrigerate them, but this hasn't happened before, so I won't bother unless it becomes an issue.  

Thanks, and I'm happy with my increases in endurance too.  At some point I have to see if I can break that magical 50 pushup barrier if I were to just do one set to complete failure.  Let me know how your routine works out.  I'm always open to suggestions.

Hell, when I first started exercising seriously on my own I was about 15 (I had lifted and such at 13-14 for various sports).  I used to begin working out anywhere from 12-2AM every night.  I'm the only freak you'd see jogging around my high school at 2:30.  Hey, to each his own!

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Deadlifts* 
Bar x 10
135 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
315 x 3
335 x 1
365 x 1
375 x 1

*Good Mornings* 
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

*Hyperextensions* 
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

*Standing Torso Bends* 
40 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 12

*Leg Press*
450 x 8
450 x 8
450 x 8

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
185

Hell yeah.  I nailed those deadlifts.  I think 385 was a possibility too, but it's too close to call.  I definitely had 375 easier than 355 was the last time I set a PR on deadlifts.  I almost yelled out some type of exclamation in the middle of the gym, but I stopped myself.

Accessory work continues to go well.  I added another repetition to good mornings.  Next time I do them for reps I will use more weight.  I increased the weight on the hyperxtensions, but I dropped the repetitions considerably.  This was intentional.  I felt I needed to decrease the intensity of these as I do them frequently.  I will work my way back up.  The torso bends were weird.  I can never get these to feel quite right.  I always feel like the weight is going to yank me right back up.  It's hard to maintain a good body position.  I need to find more ab exercises where I can use a good amount of resistance.  Leg presses went up 2 repetitions.  I will also increase the weight on these next time I do them.

Diet went good today.  My whey and next two boxes of protein bars came, so I'm good for a few weeks.  I made a substitution or two in the morning, but no biggie.  Calories are still around 4300, and my bodyweight was a nice 185 again today.  I can't wait until I get back into the 190s again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Great job buddy! 375! Almost to 400. Guess the Good AM's are doing the trick


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2005)

Way to go CP!


----------



## KarlW (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey CP at 4300 cals are you gaining or maintaining?

Man I'm 165, if I ate anywhere near 4300 I'd become a blimp.

For the abs, how bout those cable crunches?


----------



## KarlW (Jan 25, 2005)

sorry, of course you're bulking. I just read back a bit.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow dude those are some heavy deads...rock ksaid it those good AM's are paying off.  I see you got some legg presses in there to heh...good job man!

When I first started lifting I would do it in my garage at the same time you would.  anywhere from 1-2am and I always enjoyed it.  Then I started at my gym and everything got changed around.  I can lift at anytime...mind over matter...but theres always your prefered time to workout ya know.  I sacrifice the time I go in just so I can lift with my cousin...me and him have mastered each other...we know each others weaknesses, where to spot and how much, everything inside and out.  It took a long time ot get that way so we try to lift together when ever possible.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

*Tuesday, January 25th*

*rock4832*
Thanks rock.  I'm definitely anticipating a pull of 4 plates.  That will be a moment to remember.

*JerseyDevil*
Thanks JD!

*KarlW*
I'm bulking, and lean bulking at that.  3800 calories is about maintenance for me.  An extra 500 calories a day isn't all that much more considering the thermic effect of food.

What do you use to keep yourself planted when doing cable crunches?  Also, what do you think of reverse cable crunches?  

I think I'm going to try these standing bends again, but with some type of weight on top of my feet.  I know I could do *a lot* more weight if I did it that way, and it came highly recommended by some Westside big guns.  

Thanks for the input.

*DeadBolt*
I appreciate it DB.  It still feels like piddly weights to me compared to a lot of others, but it matters not.  I am very happy with my improvements.

Having a good consistent workout partner sounds great.  I haven't really had that before, except for brief periods, or when I weight trained in school.  I wish I could find someone with a similar schedule to me, but you get what you can take.

*Bodyweight*
185

Nothing special to report today.  I didn't do any exercising, and my diet was clean.  Bodyweight still at 185.


----------



## KarlW (Jan 25, 2005)

> What do you use to keep yourself planted when doing cable crunches? Also, what do you think of reverse cable crunches?


Well I haven't done them myself (yet) but I've seen guys doing them without the need for anything holding them down. Bit like situps I guess where people think they need someone to hold their feet, when realy you should be able to use the abs to do the crunch, if ya know what I mean.

Reverse crunch?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm definitely anticipating a pull of 4 plates.  That will be a moment to remember.


We are about the same in the pulling department CP. Last fall I pulled 405, and let me tell ya, it _was _ a moment to remember.  I was as thrilled with that as benching over 300 for the first time.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Well I haven't done them myself (yet) but I've seen guys doing them without the need for anything holding them down. Bit like situps I guess where people think they need someone to hold their feet, when realy you should be able to use the abs to do the crunch, if ya know what I mean.
> 
> Reverse crunch?



Well, at a certain point, the weight is going to pull you around no matter the strength of your abs.

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/CBLyingLegHipRaise.html


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> We are about the same in the pulling department CP. Last fall I pulled 405, and let me tell ya, it _was _ a moment to remember.  I was as thrilled with that as benching over 300 for the first time.



You've got me all pumped up now.  It makes me want to trash a new PR with the bench press when I hit the gym in a couple of hours.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You've got me all pumped up now.  It makes me want to trash a new PR with the bench press when I hit the gym in a couple of hours.


   Then go get some!!!



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, at a certain point, the weight is going to pull you around no matter the strength of your abs.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/CBLyingLegHipRaise.html


I love these...they are my favorit to ss em with something else.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> We are about the same in the pulling department CP. Last fall I pulled 405, and let me tell ya, it _was _ a moment to remember.  I was as thrilled with that as benching over 300 for the first time.


ditto-
too bad we can't all get together and work out...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2005)

That would be cool Burner!  I work out alone now, but I used to have a couple of dedicated wo partners about 6 years ago.  I miss having a good wo partner.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2005)

*Wednesday, January 26th*

*DeadBolt*
I did go get some, and it felt damned good.

*Burner02*
Maybe we could one day.  It could happen.  That would definitely be an intense session.

*JerseyDevil*
I sort of used to have one when I took weight training as a class in high school.  One of my best friends took it with me, and it is definitely nice when you have a good partner.  I only have one really dedicated friend who weight trains at this point, and his schedule is totally different from mine.  Oh well, such is life.

*Bench Press ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Bench Press* 
Bar x 10
135 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 1
225 x 1
255 x 1
260 x 0

*CG Bench Press* 
205 x 5
205 x 4
205 x 4

*Yates Rows* 
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

*Military Press* 
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3

*JM Press*
95 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
185

Yes, YES, *YES!*  Another PR.  I'm so happy my friend who works at the gym came in today.  He came a few minutes before I was about to ask someone to spot me on my max attempt.  I waited for him to do 5-10 minutes of warm-ups before I had him spot me, but I'm glad he did.  I did some push-ups after a couple of times to make sure I was still warm.  That 255 came up slow, and the form got a little sloppy and unbalanced toward the top, but I got it.  It came up pretty fast until the last third of the movement or so; it became slow but steady.  I think my triceps are still my weakest link.  Although, oddly enough, 260 got stuck a couple inches off my chest.  Either way, 255 made me happy.

Accessory work looked good.  I added a repetition on my first set of close grips, but I couldn't add one on the following sets.  I have something to shoot for now.  Yates rows gained a repetition, and pretty clean too.  I added 10 pounds on the military press and dropped a couple of repetitions, but I think I even had another repetition on all 3 sets left in me.  Next time.  I did a lot more on JM presses than anticipated.  With the proper width grip, it is actually a fairly comfortable exercise.  I definitely like them better than skull crushers.

Diet was good today, although I wasn't too good about drinking my water.  I'm trying to cram it down as we speak before I goto bed.  As well, since I woke up at 11, and I need to be asleep by 12, my meals were mostly 2 hours apart.  That's okay though.  I got 'em all down.  Bodyweight stayed at 185.  If it doesn't go up within 2 weeks from today, then I'm increasing my calories more.

In 3 weeks, I set a new PR on squats.  3 plates, here I come.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

Progress is moving nicely.  Congrats on the PR


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2005)

nice job pimp.  i need to work on my strength to keep up with you guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2005)

Excellent progress.  You'll be the first to know when I bust up this 165 and get to that 170 I so badly want.  Your really getting strong, keep going.


----------



## KarlW (Jan 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, at a certain point, the weight is going to pull you around no matter the strength of your abs.


 
Yeah I guess



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/CBLyingLegHipRaise.html


Oh right. Yeah try em on a decline bench (head at the top) with your arms over your head hanging on to something, just try not to involve the hip flexors too much. Only I don't know how you could use any weight on them.

btw.........great work on the training and journal. I'll be waiting for the 405!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2005)

Congrats on the PR!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

well, any of y'all going to Columbus in March for the Arnold? I'd like to..but have to see if I am gona get this money I am supposed to...


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2005)

Damn bud, you're hitting PR's all over the place! New deadlift PR of 365 and 375, wow, and then a new bench PR. Impressive stuff bro. Keep up the hard work, I am impressed!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Awesome job Pimp!! I get so excited over your PR's, LOL!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

*PreMier*
Once you get back into the gym, you will be tearing up the PRs too.  I appreciate the support.

*P-funk*
If I were only at your level!  Thanks Funky.

*soxmuscle*
I'll be sure to keep watch on your journal.   You have some potential, no doubt.  Thanks.

*KarlW*
I suppose I could get some resistance bands or something, but I never thought of doing those on a decline for some reason.  I'll have to give that a shot one day.  Thanks Karl, I'll be waiting for it too.  Hehe.

*JerseyDevil*
Thanks JD!

*Burner02*
Columbus, Ohio?

*MonStar*
Thanks mang, I am impressed too.  I never thought progress would come along this steadily beyond the first cycle, but I shouldn't have had any doubts.  You're tearing up the PRs too man.  Have you ever thought of entering a PL competition?

*rock4832*
Haha, I'm glad they do it for ya rock.  Thanks!


----------



## bracewater (Jan 27, 2005)

Right on Pimp!!

Told ya it wouldn't be long before you hit those numbers keep it up


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 27, 2005)

*wow* congrats on the PR!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Box Squat - 66%* 
Bar x 10
135 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2

*Squats* 
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

*Hyperextensions* 
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises* 
9
9
7

*Hack Squats*
310 x 5
310 x 5
310 x 5

*HG Seated Cable Rows*
60 x 6
120 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6

*Cool-down*
Lower body, pull muscles, & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
186

Those squats felt really solid today, the speed squats and free squats.  I don't think there was a single repetition in a working set that didn't feel right.  Also, 245 feels really light on my back now.  Anything over 225 felt pretty heavy on my back for a while.

Hyperextensions were pretty easy really.  I could have definitely done at least 2 more repetitions on all the sets, if not more.  I'll shoot for 12 next squat/deadlift workout.  I was a bit dissapointed in my hanging leg raises, but I used a huge ROM compared to when I did them at home, and I haven't done them in a really long time.  I go from dangling legs to getting my upper body almost parallel with the floor.  I was definitely elliciting a little help my upper body on the last few reps though.  I have to focus a little more on using purely ab and hip muscles next time.  Anyway, it was a good change of pace for the abs.  I tried cable bends with them, and they just don't feel right at all.  I'm going to nix those for good.

Hack squats felt strong.  Everything but the last rep went up really fast.  I expected to get on more repetition, but I got two.  Also, as suggested by MonStar, I stuck a little lat work at the end of the workout because I finished quickly.  I have never done the seated rows before, but I thought that was a pretty decent first run.

I weighed another pound today, although it's still probably water and glycogen stores at the moment.  My diet went well today, and I got down 4500 clean calories.  Mmmm...


----------



## squanto (Jan 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I weighed another pound today, although it's still probably water and glycogen stores at the moment.  My diet went well today, and I got down 4500 clean calories.  Mmmm...



Sicko.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn pimp thats a crazy w/o right there!  Your legs and low back must have been screamin after that one!!  Glad to hear 225 is feeling lighter on your back...it will pay off when you give those fats chicks a pigy back ride to the bed room


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 28, 2005)

*Friday, January 28th*

*squanto*
Just the way you like it.

*DeadBolt*
My legs are definitely sore.  My quads are especially sore after doing those bodyweight squats today.  Oh yeah, and the fat chick in my bedroom right now agrees with you.

*Muscular Endurance:*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest 30 seconds

*Endurance Circuit x 2 - 1 Minute RI*

*Situps*
60
60

*Pushups*
35
35

*Chinups*
9
9

*Fingertip Pushups*
6
6

*Squats*
55
55

*Cool-down*
Rock Climbers x 30
Full body stretching

*Bodyweight*
184

Endurnace is still improving, although I had to cut the session short by one run through the circuit.  After catching my breath I did 30 rock climbers, some stretching, and ended.  I think I am going to have to rework this program.  I didn't really want it to last more than 15 minutes or so, but it's already creeping beyong that with 3 runs through the circuit.  

I think I am going to change it to doing rest pause sets to reach a goal number of repetitions with each exercise.  So, if I want to do 60 push-ups, and I only get 54 before I fail, then I will keep doing rest pause sets until I hit 60.  I will continue in this manner until I hit 60 without rest pause sets.  The following workout will have a new goal in terms of repetitions.  I will still do these exercises in a circuit, but only once through.  I will finish with rock climbers and jumping jacks just to put on the finishing touches.  I get so impatient with routines that don't involve additional weight.

Diet went swell today, but I weighed in a little less than I have been, although still more than my first few weigh ins.  I'll see what I weigh at the end of next week before I decide to do anything with the number of calories I'm eating.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> .  Oh yeah, and the fat chick in my bedroom right now agrees with you.


Hey big woman need lovin to!!!

Thats a killer endurance day man!  I just got done with mine and it was intense.  I got 4 cycles done  @ 20reps each and was shot LOL.  Next week I'll shoot for 5 and try to increase every week.  I didn't think I would die out so fast lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey big woman need lovin to!!!.



Seen the movie: Exit Wounds?
At the end where they were talking about big women?
The one guy says:
"I love big women; they give you shade in the sumer time and keep you warm in the winter.."


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2005)

*Saturday, January 29th*

*Bodyweight*
186

No workout today.  It was my first day of class and I didn't have time to get in any exercise before work.  I'm moving my DE bench day to Sunday for this session and the next one until my new bid kicks in at work.  I get real weekends off after February 7th.  Woohoo!  

I have class Saturday morning, but oh well.  I'm only taking one again until I either make more money or get some aid.  Part of the reason for this particular class is I get CPR certified.  In the mean time I will buy the NSCA-CPT text book so I can take the test once I am CPR certified.

Diet went well today.  4300 calories of clean food.  Weight jumped back to 186 too.  Yes!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Bodyweight*
> 186
> 
> No workout today.  It was my first day of class and I didn't have time to get in any exercise before work.  I'm moving my DE bench day to Sunday for this session and the next one until my new bid kicks in at work.  I get real weekends off after February 7th.  Woohoo!
> ...



w00t w00t 186 and growing...keep it up man.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice to see your weight is gradually increasing bro, I am actually trying to get down to 215-220 lbs. So hopefully in the next few months you'll be a bit larger and I'll be a bit smaller/leaner. 



> MonStar
> Thanks mang, I am impressed too. I never thought progress would come along this steadily beyond the first cycle, but I shouldn't have had any doubts. You're tearing up the PRs too man. Have you ever thought of entering a PL competition?


I have considered entering powerlifting competitions, but I am not sure just yet. Nothing is set in stone at this point. Possibly in the near future of course. I naturally do not have much of a competitive personality.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

what class are you taking?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 30, 2005)

*Sunday, January 30th*

*Bench Press DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Bench Press - 56%* 
Bar x 10
95 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3

*DB Press* 
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 10

*WG Pullups*
0 x 3
0 x 3
25 x 4
25 x 4
25 x 4

*DB Military Press* 
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 7

*Overhead DB Extension*
75 x 5
75 x 5
75 x 3

*HS Low Row*
90 x 6
180 x 5
230 x 7
230 x 7
230 x 7

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
185

I did quite a bit of volume today, and I went a little more intense on a few exercises.  I don't think I can continue to get away with a workout like this.  I'll have to tone it down a little next sessions.  Either way, I was fairly pleased.  DB presses went up 5 pounds, and all reps were the same as last time.  Pullups went up 1 repetition, and I am a few pounds heavier than those many weeks ago that I did pullups last (Chinups are a little better for me).  Military presses were increased 5 pounds, but I lost 2 repetitions on all sets.  Strength stayed roughly the same here I estimate.  Overhead extensiosn went up a rep on the first 2 sets and dropped a rep on the final set.  I think I murdered my triceps a little too hard on the two pressing movements.  Finished with extra lat work.  I've never tried any HS machine before, so this was interesting.  It felt pretty good, and I probably could have gone slightly heavier, but I wanted to calm it down a bit.

Weight is hanging at the 185 threshold.  I'm cool with that.

Sleep time now.  I'm dead tired from a crazy day at work.  Nighty night.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey CP,
Excellent workouts!  Congrats on the PRs.  When are you entering a meet?  Keep up the excellent work.  Good on ya for eating clean... sigh... that is the one area that I need to change significantly.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2005)

*Monday, January 31st*

*sftwrngnr*
Hey, thanks for stopping by.  I have no plans to enter a meet.  I'm just doing this for myself.  I have always liked getting stronger more than getting bigger.  However, mass gains are definitely welcome.  You pull some pretty sick numbers man!  Are those all raw?

*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Suspended Good Mornings* 
Bar x 10
135 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 1
225 x 1
255 x 1
265 x 0

*DB SLDLs* 
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

*Hyperextensions*
95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

*Decline Situps* 
65 x 13
65 x 13
65 x 13

*Leg Press*
500 x 4
500 x 4
500 x 4

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
185

Well, my weak point definitely shines through when I do suspended good mornings.  A full 50 pounds less than standard good mornings.  Granted, the range of motion is several inches greater when I do these and I have no stretch reflex to send me back up, but damn!  Either way, I can only improve this weak point.  I was totally pinned with 265.

I really enjoyed the DB SLDLs, courtesy of DeadBolt.  I've never done them before, but I picked a pretty good weigth.  Next time I'm going a little heavier though.  I got a real nice stretch, and I felt them hitting my hammies a little more; they're more sore than usual today.  As well, my forearms were burning from holding those dumbbells.  I think using dumbbell more is really good for grip strength.

I bumped up hyperextensions by two repetitions, and I probably had at least one more in more.  No complaints here.  I will duplicate this number on DE day.  Decline situps also went up a repetition.  I switched to using a dumbbell instead of a barbell on the situps.  It's a little more comfortable.  As well, I can keep the position a locked better so as not to skew the resistance throughout the lift.  I increased the leg press weight by 50 pounds, just because I wanted to throw around an even 500.  I went pretty well, and I think I could've done another repetition on all 3 sets.

Overall this was a nice workout.  I suggest everyone try DB SLDLs.

My bodyweight is holding at 185.  Hopefully it creeps back up to 186 by the week's end, but we shall see.  Diet continues to be cheat free.  I haven't even really wanted to cheat al that much.  I'm sure the opportunity will arise, as tomorrow is my day off from work.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

> I think using dumbbell more is really good for grip strength.



it is down right brutal!!!


Pimp, you are turning into a powerhouse!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

He is turning into a powerhouse! Nice w/o Cow.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2005)

*Tuesday, February 1st*

*P-funk*
Thanks P.  I think that's a little grandiose for the weights I put up, but I do appreciate it.

*rock4832*
Thanks rock.  It was definitely a kick ass workout.  My hamstrings are still sore.

*Bodyweight*
185

Another day of rest today.  I still had sleep I needed to catch up on after that first day of school.  I wasn't used to waking up early.  Not to mention I just discovered a remake of an old online FPS game I used to be heavily addicted to.  I've lost a bit of sleep over that, although nothing serious.  Even so, I could feel it when I tried to get up this morning.  I felt rest was needed.

I cheated today.  I knew I felt it coming on.  Really, in the end, I think my total calorie count was about the same (4300).  However, one of my meals just got replaced by 3 thin slices of pizza.  I estimate each slice to be about 200 calories, as the average slice is 300.  These were like 1/16th of the pie.  Anyway, that felt good, and it was free.  Someone brought it in at work.  I couldn't turn it down.  My weight stayed the same too, so I felt this might help.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2005)

Suspended GM's are great aren't they CP? How low are you setting the pins. I am probably going to do them as my ME lift in tomorrow's session. We'll see what happens I guess. Maybe some variation of good mornings, etc.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Pimp, you are turning into a powerhouse!!


True dat.

Never tried DB SLDL's, will have to give them a shot.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2005)

Awsome w/o man...your just gettin beastly!!  Its scary how much you have improved!

So I see you liked those db sldl's...I wasn't lieing.  They really hit the hammies HARD!  I love em lol.  And I agree on the grip strength...my grip has been steadily improving since I've started these.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2005)

DB SLDL are definitely a great exercise, IMO. They're a killer on your grip though, that's for sure. I used to do them off of a 4-5" platform, so my ROM was a bit more than off the floor. They gave a tremendous stretch in my hamstrings at the bottom of each rep.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> DB SLDL are definitely a great exercise, IMO. They're a killer on your grip though, that's for sure. I used to do them off of a 4-5" platform, so my ROM was a bit more than off the floor. They gave a tremendous stretch in my hamstrings at the bottom of each rep.


O yea with that platform...I always stretch them beyond my toes a few inches to get a nice stretch b/c I don't have a platform.  Really does a good job of rippin the hammies up!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 4, 2005)

*Wednesday, February 2nd & Thursday, February 3rd*

*MonStar*
Yeah, they definitely rock.  It takes some practice to get your footing right, but then they come along nicely.

Hmmm...  Platform DB SLDLs.  That's just sick.  Something I might have to try.

*JerseyDevil*
Thanks JD.  You won't be dissapointed.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks mang.  I'm definitely pleased with your recommendation.  

By the way, the SLDLs you described is actually a Romanian deadlift.  The only difference between the two is that SLDLs stay right next to your shins.  Romanian deadlifts deviate a good 6 inches, give or take a little, from your shins.  Romanian deadlifts definitely hit my hamstrings harder, even when using a barbell.

*Bench Press ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Pin Pause Low Lockouts* 
Bar x 10
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 1
235 x 1
265 x 0
255 x 0
245 x 1

*Decline Press* 
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

*Bent Rows*
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5

*DB Incline Press* 
65 x 9
65 x 9
65 x 8

*DB Tate Press*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

*Pushdown*
60 x 12
80 x 6

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
186

I was irritated with my ME lift in this workout.  I don't understand how I did a full ROM bench press with more weight than a lockout.  I definitely don't bounch off my chest, but I guess that stretch reflex does more than I thought.  I paused for a good 2 seconds on those pins before pressing back up, and it was only one slot above chest level, but still.  Oh well, it's something to work on.  I think I'll try the same lift next week, although I'm debating whether or not to do a higher lockout.

I was cool with my accessory lifts.  I have never actually done decline BB presses.  I have used DBs, but I decided to go for it.  I definitely could have used quite a bit more weight.  I will probably be pressing 225 next time I do this lift.  Bent rows gained another repetition.  My form was pretty good, even to the last repetition.  I have also never done incline DB presses.  I decided I wanted a shoulder exercise that would really pound my triceps after that dissapointing ME lift.  This is what I came up with.  The weight fell in between what I DB military press and DB flat press, which makes sense.  I increased the tate press by 5 pounds and dropped the repetitions by 4.  I'm going to try and do this more to cycle the intensity on some of these lifts.  I definitely could have done more, but I will save it for next time.  I threw in some straight bar cable pushdowns to finish off my triceps.  I was pleased with how easy 60 felt, so I went heavier on the next set.

I ate a small serving of sushi today in addition to my regular meals.  I probably ate about 4500-4600 calories.  Also, I fell asleep without eating my last meal.  I woke up a couple of hours later, I ate it, and went back to sleep.  I don't play around with food.  It's a little weird doing it, but it's cool as long as I don't make a habit of it.  Weight popped back up to 186.  I like that.



*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Box Squats @ 69%* 
Bar x 10
135 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2

*Squats* 
245 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 4

*Hyperextensions*
95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raises* 
9
9
8

*Hack Squats*
310 x 7
310 x 7
310 x 7

*Static Ab Circuit*
Captain's Chair - Straight Legs
Captain's Chair - Bent Legs
Hover

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
187

A fairly standard workout.  No weight increases, but a gain of repetitions here and there.  One repetition on the squats, one on the final set of hanging leg raises, and two repetitions on the hack squats.  I was a little annoyed I couldn't get 9 on the hanging leg raises, but improvement is improvement.  That last repetition was really killer too.  I finished my workout really fast.  I didn't dick around between exercises at all.  I decided to throw in a small amount of ab work.  I didn't really time the length of contraction during that circuit.  I just waited until my position started to slip and went to the next static hold.  My legs were jelly after this workout.  I foresee soreness.

Diet was good and clean today.  Weight also jumped up another pound.  That's always welcome.  190 here I come.

It's sleep time all.  Peace and love.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 4, 2005)

CP you are doing f*cking fantastic. Both with your training and your diet! I ain't just saying that, either. These last two workouts look great.  And the extent to which you are mindful of your diet is impressive as well! Way to keep at it!

 And congrats on the weight gain!  (god if you guys ever congratulate me after I announce i gained a pound or two, I will want to DIE. hahahhahaha!)


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

GG said it all man...you are really doing fantastic.  Theres not much more to it LOL but keep it up!

Glad to see your weight is growing...your one strong mofo for that weight man!  I was laughing when you said you feel asleep then woke up to eat.  You reminded me of when I use to sleepwalk and eat last year during my bulk.  I would just get up and eat something and ussually chugged down some milk so my family says.  I never knew I did it LOL.  It was all good though.

Romanian deadlifts huh?  I always wondered what those were...now I know.  I just started doing BB SLDL's again and they feel pretty good to...I can't wait to start increasing my weight some as well.

Hey I have a question for ya...when you squat once you break parallel do you feel like a massive change in the weight baring almost as if I got really weak?  I have been squating light in a smith for like 2 months now b/c I tore my MCL in my knee so I started doing regular squats again.  I did em the other day and just as I broke parallel it really felt like a totaly different movement then on the smith...I guess its where I really sit deap into the squats rathen then just sliding up and down on the smith?  I think b/c of the smith I hve developed a weakness in that area of my squat so I need to work on it...just cuious if its normal or if I shoud have the same explosive power the entire movement.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 4, 2005)

*Friday, February 4th*

*GoalGetter*
Thanks Ivonne!  I appreciate such kind words.  It definitely gives me added motivation.  Also, I'll remember not to congratulate you on actual weight gain, only the results.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks again DeadBolt.  I think that's hillarious that you used to sleep walk and eat!  That is the most awesome thing I have ever heard.  If I could only train myself to do that...

Although I definitely think you can feel a difference once you hit parallel, it might be because of your squatting in a smitch machine.  Because you are squatting through a false center of gravity, it completely changes the motor patterns involved in the movement.  That is probably why the change threw you for such a loop.  Also, I am definitely slowest right out of the hole.  When I do speed box squats, I don't really explode up until I get going just a little bit, even with lighter weights.

*Callisthenics*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest 60 seconds

*Endurance Circuit x 3 - 1 Minute RI*

*Situps*
25
25
25

*Pushups*
25
25
25

*Pullups*
5
5
5

*Fingertip Pushups*
5
5
5

*Squats*
25
25
25

Rest 60 Seconds

*Cool-down*
Rock Climbers x 25
Jumping Jacks x 50
Full body stretching

*Bodyweight*
187

I changed around the format of my callisthenics routine slightly.  The reasons are many fold.  One, I didn't want to go beyond 15-20 minutes of cardio.  Two, I was recently reading an article at Testosterone Nation talking about how endurance exercises and carido can be beneficial, but if you push yourself too hard then fast twitch fibers attempt to help the fatiguing slower twitch fibers, and this is not conducive to optimal strength gains.  Three, my goal should really be cardio training, and not muscular endurance.  I also randomly decided to go from chinups to pullups, because I have been focusing solely on chinups for too long now.

Muscular endurance and strength training do not really go hand in hand anyway.  In an effort to step up the intensity a little, I am going to gradually reduce my rest intervals over the coming months.  Next time I do this workout I will be used 50 second rest intervals.

My diet was solid again today, and my weight held steady at 187.  I'm really happy about this, because I kind of expected that it would drop back down to 185-186.  Hopefully it remains tomorrow morning too.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 5, 2005)

It's weird with squats. I think I've actually become stronger squatting deep (below parallel - even ATF) than parallel or above. I've tried going just above parallel and I struggle with weights that I can go deeper with. I find the pause at parrallel or just above is the difficult bit, whereas if I go depper I am stronger at that point and can drive the weight up much more confidently.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 5, 2005)

That cardio circuit sounds like a fun way to increase cardiovascular endurance.  I hate getting on the treadmill.  Decreasing the rest intervals is a lot like density training.  A long time ago I tried one of Bryce Lane's density training protocols.  Squatting for about 20 minutes straight.  Hell of a workout.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 5, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> It's weird with squats. I think I've actually become stronger squatting deep (below parallel - even ATF) than parallel or above. I've tried going just above parallel and I struggle with weights that I can go deeper with. I find the pause at parrallel or just above is the difficult bit, whereas if I go depper I am stronger at that point and can drive the weight up much more confidently.




It's b/c you're activating the stretch reflex.


...Hi Pimp


----------



## KarlW (Feb 5, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> It's b/c you're activating the stretch reflex.


The what the?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 5, 2005)

*Saturday, January 5th*

*Bench Press DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Bench Press @ 59%* 
Bar x 10
135 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3

*CG Incline Press* 
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

*T-Bar Rows*
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5

*DB Arnold Press* 
45 x 11
45 x 11
45 x 11

*DB Overhead Extensions*
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 7

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
186

This was an awesome workout today.  After about two working sets of the DE lift, I really got into it.  Everything felt clean and locked into place.  My first two accessory exercises were increased in weight, but I dropped a couple of repetitions off each one.  I think I could have done more on either exercise, and I will next time.

I pushed pretty hard on the Arnold presses and overhead extensions.  I successfully lifted what I failed at previously on the presses, and I probably had another repetition in me for each set.  I totally shocked myself with the overhead extensions though.  Last time, at the same weight, I did 3 sets for 5, 5, and 3 repetitions.  I blew those numbers away.  Next time I get to up the weight.

My weight dropped back to 186, but it's still steadily up a few pounds from my original weight after only a couple of weeks, so I'm doing good there.  I also cheated pretty good tonight.  I ate 4 pieces of pizza and a single buffalo wing.  It was within 90 minutes of sleeping, so I think I might just have 1/2 a cup of cottage cheese before bed and end it there.  That's probably about 5300 calories or so for the day.  Crazy stuff.  Ah, the wonders of bulking.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 5, 2005)

The stretch reflex is when your body senses a muscle stretching and forcefully contracts it to help resist against tearing.  This helps tremendously in a lift, and it is one of the reasons Westside focuses heavily on box squats for dynamic effort days.

Thanks for stopping by you two!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 5, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> That cardio circuit sounds like a fun way to increase cardiovascular endurance.  I hate getting on the treadmill.  Decreasing the rest intervals is a lot like density training.  A long time ago I tried one of Bryce Lane's density training protocols.  Squatting for about 20 minutes straight.  Hell of a workout.



I wholeheartedly agree, although I like jogging outside when it's nice, at least occasionally.  I'm glad to see someone on the same page.

Squatting for 20 minutes sounds brutal!  I think I would hurl from that.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 6, 2005)

*Sunday, February 6th*

*Bodyweight*
187

No workout, just work.  It was cool though.  Today was the last weekend day I'll be working for a while.  My new schedule kicks in with Saturdays and Sundays off, although I have a class on Saturday morning.  No matter; I like school.  This also means my training schedule will now be: 

Monday - Squat/Deadlift ME
Wednesday - Bench Press ME
Friday - Squat/Deadlift DE
Saturday - Bench Press DE

Carido and/or callisthenics will still happen on some of my off days.  It was really ncie today.  If we get weather like that again, then I will probably start doing some jogging outside soon.

I ate well today.  I had a kiwi fruit, which is something I haven't eaten in a long time.  I don't eat enough whole fruits.  I think I need to start eating more.  I estimate 4200 calories.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Bodyweight*
> 187
> 
> No workout, just work.  It was cool though.  Today was the last weekend day I'll be working for a while.  My new schedule kicks in with Saturdays and Sundays off, although I have a class on Saturday morning.  No matter; I like school.  This also means my training schedule will now be:
> ...



Sounds like a good plan my man!  A little structure never hurts heh.

I have been loving the warm weather by me but they say its suppose to get really cold again  who knows with those damn weather people though.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's probably about 5300 calories or so for the day.  Crazy stuff.  Ah, the wonders of bulking.


  

Wow.. thats a LOT of cals!! I cant imaging myself eating that much... But then again, there was a time i couldnt imaging myself being as big as i presently am.  so i guess i MIGHT eventually get there.

Do you try and keep your fats under 30% (as some recommend), or do you simply balance the fats and carbs after the you have gotten the required pro?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

So Westside has no bicep/tricep excercises?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> So Westside has no bicep/tricep excercises?


No its focused on the core lifts, bench, squat, and dealift.  All exercises are geared towards strengthening those 3.  Don't get me wrong a heavy back and chest day will really hit the bi's/tri's hard as well as the delts.  You can add in extra work though if you wanted to.

Am I correct pimpster?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

I blast my biceps harder on my back day than I do on my bicep day.  I am not doubting that, I just find it interesting that you avoid a some direct bicep, tricep, and shoulder work something I have thought could only strengthen your deads, squats, and bench.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2005)

*Monday, February 7th*

*DeadBolt*
Indeed.  I like this better because it provides a rest day after each ME day, which I find more intense and stressful on my body.

I hope it doesn't get cold again, but it probably will.  I'm going to do some jogging outside if it's nice again tomorrow.

*BulkMeUp*
My macro split is isocaloric.  That is, 1/3 of my calories come from each macro.  It seems to work well for me in terms of keeping fat gain minimal.  I think eating a lot of fat is perfectly healthy.  In fact, I read an article about insulin recently where the author suggested 60% of one's calories come from fat, or something along those lines.  The reasoning is that fat provides an excellent source of energy without the corresponding surge in insulin.  20% of calories are still from carbs so you can get some glucose to your brain.

*soxmuscle*
Surely.  Triceps are the most important muscle in bench pressing.  If you bench press with PL form, then your triceps get ripped a new one.  I maintain this form even when I do inclines, declines, or I use dumbbells.  That is, I tuck in my elbows and try to minimize shoulder rotation.  So, I begin my accessory work on bench day with a pressing movement, and I finish with a tricep extension movement.  I don't really train my biceps directly though.  I do, however, occasionally throw in a set for fun.


*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Suspended Good Mornings* 
Bar x 10
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
215 x 1
235 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 0

*Deadlifts* 
355 x 3
355 x 3
355 x 3

*Hyperextensions*
95 x 13
95 x 13
95 x 13

*Decline Situps* 
65 x 15
65 x 15
65 x 15

*Leg Press*
500 x 5
500 x 5
500 x 5

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
187

I was definitely pleased with this workout.  I kind of didn't expect to hit a new 1RM on the suspended good mornings, but I did so, and it came up a little easier than before.  I think I had a fighting chance at 270, but 275 left me pinned.  Next week I am going to try and set two new PRs for squats: 305 and 315.  I'm hoping this helped.

I was very happy with those deadlifts.  If I went to failure, I could have done at least 5 repetitions, which makes me think I will be getting to 405 fairly soon.  I increased the hyperextensions by a single repetition.  I have finally surpassed this little mini plateau on decline situps.  I could not go beyond 65 pounds for quite a while now, but next time I will increase the weight.  Go abs go!  I also increased my leg press by a repetition.  One or two repetitions on each exercise is all I want, as long as I steadily increase at that rate.  Of course, more is always welcome.

Diet got screwed again today; pizza, again.  I just can't turn down free pizza when I'm bulking!  I ate 4 small pieces.  So, my calories for today are probably right around 5K.  So much for lean bulking, haha!  Well, I'll try to be good for the next few days, unless more free pizza comes my way...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> So Westside has no bicep/tricep excercises?


This article from a site in the uk, has a decent write up on Westside and workout suggestions. Triceps are hit hard in Westside, the biceps not so much, but there still is direct bicep work.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-westside-barbell.asp


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BulkMeUp*
> My macro split is isocaloric.  That is, 1/3 of my calories come from each macro.  It seems to work well for me in terms of keeping fat gain minimal.  I think eating a lot of fat is perfectly healthy.  In fact, I read an article about insulin recently where the author suggested 60% of one's calories come from fat, or something along those lines.  The reasoning is that fat provides an excellent source of energy without the corresponding surge in insulin.  20% of calories are still from carbs so you can get some glucose to your brain.


I was reading the insulin link in Jodi's guide which took me to Dr. Mercola's site. Not sure if you are referring to the same article. I'm definately going to try the isocaloric diet IF i cant stuff another carb in me. Seems like the best way to get in more cals.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

*JerseyDevil*
Good link JD.  It's always good to see another article on Westside.  Sometimes they give me additional ideas.  As well, it's another link I can give to those who have questions about WS.  I appreciate it.

*BulkMeUp*
That is the article I was referring to.  As you mentioned, it is a little tough to stuff all those carbs down.  This is definitely an easier way to eat the number of calories that I do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice job on the suspended Good AM's. Coming along nicely buddy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2005)

Interesting article.  I am fascinated by how much alot of the Westside supporters can bench, squat, and dead.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

*rock4832*
Thanks for the support rock.

*soxmuscle*
It's a fairly proven method, although their deadlifts and squats are generally more impressive than their bench numbers.  They still put good numbers of the bench though.

*Callisthenics*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest 50 seconds

*Endurance Circuit x 3 - 50 Second RI*

*Situps*
25
25
25

*Pushups*
25
25
25

*Pullups*
5
5
5

*Fingertip Pushups*
5
5
5

*Squats*
25
25
25

Rest 50 Seconds

*Cool-down*
Rock Climbers x 25
Jumping Jacks x 50
Full body stretching

*Bodyweight*
188

Training felt good today.  I dropped 10 seconds off my rest intervals.  I will probably keep it this way for another few sessions, then I will drop to 40 seconds.

Diet was a solid 4300 calories.  All clean.  No complaints here.  Hell, my weight even hopped up another pound.  Pizza does it every time.  It's my new secret weapon when I hit a plateau in weight!

It was an all around productive day.  I got a little laundry done, cleaned up my room, and caught up on some reading for class I was falling behind on.  Now it's sleep time.  I need to go grocery shopping before work tomorrow, plus I need to go in and trample some old numbers in the gym.  Goodnight!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Do you do the endurance circuit for an active rest type thing?  Or just for endurance?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you do the endurance circuit for an active rest type thing?  Or just for endurance?



Well, I originally began doing it for muscular endurance.  Then I changed my mind for various reasons.  I decreased the intensity in order to make the workout 20 minutes or less.  I sort of wanted to change the direction to some form to something along the lines of HIIT cardio.  However, I feel it can serve as active rest also, because I don't goto failure on these sets anymore.

The short answer: I don't really know what the Hell I'm doing.  I just like exercising.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BulkMeUp*
> That is the article I was referring to.  As you mentioned, it is a little tough to stuff all those carbs down.  This is definitely an easier way to eat the number of calories that I do.


I guess you are not picky about what fats you eat? (pizza excluded  )


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry, I meant active recovery.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 11, 2005)

*Wednesday, February 9th & Thursday, February 10th*

*Bench Press ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Low Pin Pause Lockouts* 
135 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 1
225 x 1
255 x 1
265 x 0

*CG Bench Press* 
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 3

*Single Arm DB Rows*
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

*Military Press* 
145 x 4
145 x 4
145 x 4

*JM Press*
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
188

I was happy with my workout, although my CG bench pess is kind of stalling.  I gained a repetition on my 2nd set, but lost one on my 3rd.  Everything else saw progression.  Also, I was happy about the fact that those lockouts I was doing were really low.  No more than 2" off my chest, but more like 1".  I coudn't really tell it was *that* close until I took a good look in the side mirrors.  It's almost like a bottoms up bench press, except there was an eccentric motion (Although I pause on the rack a good 1.5 seconds or so).  That made me happier with the results.

I increased the weight on my rows, added a repetition on my military presses, and increased the weight on my JM presses.  Although, I must note, the last repetition of the military pressing went up extremely slow.  I'm talking 4-4.5 seconds.  Still, this is definitely the best I've done on these.  I did hit 145 for 4 repetitions a long time ago, but I weighed nearly 210, and it was totally fresh to failure.  I could have done 6 repetitions now if I wasn't aiming for cumulative fatigue.  

At this point, my upper body strength is a little bit better than when I was at my best, but I weigh about 20 pounds less.  My lower body strength blows away anything I've ever had before, at any weight.

Diet was good, and I even showed up a nice 188.  190 is oh so close...


*Sprinting*

*Warm-up*
Power Walking
Light Jogging

*Interval Sprints*
Sprinting
Walking

*Cool-down*
Jogging
Walking
Full body stretching

*Bodyweight*
186

I did probably 3 minutes of warming up, then another 10-12 minutes of sprinting.  I would sprint until I started to slow down appreciably, then walking for a bit, and repeat.  I was short on time, so I did something really short and to the point.  Plus, it has been a while since I went outside to do some exercising.

I cheated again.  Pizza again.  Fucking free pizza, I swear to God.  I need to get back to 187-188 in bodyweight anyway.  Pizza always serves me well in that area.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice w/o Cow, still progressing very nicely. I wouldn't sweat the CG Bench at all as long as your ME lifts are still seeing progress, that's what it's all about


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2005)

> I cheated again. Pizza again. Fucking free pizza, I swear to God. I need to get back to 187-188 in bodyweight anyway. Pizza always serves me well in that area.



I want pizza.  

maybe sunday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want pizza.
> 
> maybe sunday.


Why do you get pizza and I don't


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why do you get pizza and I don't




I don't.  I talk a big game like I am going to cheat and eat it but then I wuss out and eat pasta.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

Im goint to eat a large chicken garlic pizza tonight bitches


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 11, 2005)

*Friday, February 11th*

*rock4832*
Certainly, but I still have to note all that goes down in my workouts, good or bad.  I will get that CG bench press up there.  I have my ways.

Oh, and I get pizza because I'm bulking.  This time I was more reasonable with the pizza though.  I had 2.5 small pieces.  Probably 500 calories worth total.

*P-funk*
Just do it man!  Pizza rules!

*PreMier*
Chicken garlic pizza...  Now that's a pizza.

*Squat/Deadlift DE:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Box Squats @ 60%* 
Bar x 10
135 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 2

*DB SLDLs* 
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

*Hyperextensions*
95 x 13
95 x 13
95 x 13

*Hanging Leg Raises* 
9
9
9

*Hack Squats*
340 x 3
340 x 3
340 x 3

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
186

More progression today.  I increased the weight on both DB SLDLs and hack squats.  I did drop several repetitions off each one, but that is how I cycle intensity.  I will now work my way up on both of them.  Hyperextensions were intentionally kept the same as I usually do the 2nd session of each week.   Hanging leg raises went up a repetition.  I finally got 9 on all the sets.  Man, those are tough if you use a large ROM!

Damned bodyweight is hanging at 186 again.  I may be increasing my calories again in the near future.  I'm taking this slowly though, so I will give my weight some more time to progress.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 11, 2005)

Maybe that pizza's doing you a good thing, get that bodyweight going.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2005)

> Damned bodyweight is hanging at 186 again. I may be increasing my calories again in the near future. I'm taking this slowly though, so I will give my weight some more time to progress.



Why not lower your cals for 3 weeks and let your body even out a bit and struggle to be anabolic.  then up them up to where you want them to be and you may end up blowing up like crazy.  Usually after a period of hypocaloricness your body is ready to gain weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 13, 2005)

*Saturday, February 11th & Sunday, February 12th*

*soxmuscle*
I think cheating a little bit does help, as long as I maintain a mostly healthy diet.

*P-funk*
That's probably a good idea.  I'm going to sit on it another week or so, but then I'll give that a shot.  I would rather avoid lowering calories if possible, for obvious reasons.

*Bench Press DE:*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

*Bench Press @ 50%* 
Bar x 10
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3

*CG Incline Press*
155 x 7
155 x 7
155 x 7

*Yates Rows*
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

*DB Military Press* 
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 9

*Pushdowns*
80 x 4
80 x 4
80 x 4

*Cool-down*
Upper & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
187

Fairly good workout.  I was a little rushed because I forgot the gym now closes at 6 on Saturday, but a good productive workout nonetheless.  I think that bit of pressure helped me make sure I was at a good pace.

I didn't increase the weight on any lifts, only repetitions.  That's fine.  Progress is progress.

Diet was good and solid.  No complaints.  Weight back up a pound.


*Bodyweight*
185

I did no exercising Sunday.  I needed that.  I feel pretty refreshed.  I went to a museum with my dad and brother.  I ate at their cafeteria: buffalo burger and bean, corn, and squash salad.  I probably didn't surpass my regular caloric intake by much if anything, but one of my meals was replaced by that.

Weight went back down.  I may have to start doing what P-funk is saying sooner than I want if my weight keeps bouncing around!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

> P-funk
> That's probably a good idea. I'm going to sit on it another week or so, but then I'll give that a shot. I would rather avoid lowering calories if possible, for obvious reasons.



Is the obvious reson strength??  I mean technically you probably wont even feel the calorie reductin affect your strength unless you are hypocaloric for a prolonged period of time (say 5+ weeks).  At least thats how it is for me.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2005)

*Monday, February 14th*



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Is the obvious reson strength??  I mean technically you probably wont even feel the calorie reductin affect your strength unless you are hypocaloric for a prolonged period of time (say 5+ weeks).  At least thats how it is for me.



The obvious reason is beacuse I like eating a lot of food, heh.  I'm not worried about my strength really.  3000 calories seems so measley now.  Plus, I may not have to resort to that; I gained some weight today.


*Squat/Deadlift ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Squats* 
Bar x 10
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 1
275 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 0

*Good Mornings*
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

*Hyperextensions*
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15

*Decline Situps* 
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

*Leg Press*
500 x 6
500 x 6
500 x 6

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
189

Bitchin' workout today.  I really wanted 3 plates on squats, but breaking into the 300s is cool too.  I can't really be dissapointed in a PR because it wasn't big enough.  It was definitely a good day for squatting.

I increased the resistance on good mornings and decline situps.  I increased the repetitions on hyperextensions and leg presses.  Steady progress there.  Situps were really easy at that number of repetitions too.  I'll be doing 10 or 12 next time.

Diet was nice and clean today.  I weighed a lovely 189, so I will be holding off on a mini-cut for a while.  Hopefully I will hit that magical 190 soon.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice to see your bodyweight is going up and up. Keep up the hard work man, 305 on squats is very impressive!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn pimp your an animal LOL.  Awsome weights your putting up, 305 for squats, 245 for GM's, and 500 for press.  

Your doin great man!

Do you stick to a set diet or do you change it up often and stay within your cal range?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 15, 2005)

I especially am feeling the GM's


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tuesday, February 15th*

*Bodyweight*
188

No working out today.  I just felt really tired this morning, so I slept in another hour.  I'll try to get to some cardio of some sort on Thursday and possibly Sunday.

My bodyweight went down a pound, but it's now holding in the high 180s.  This is good.  Hopefully it will continue to steadily climb at least until I break 190.  Once my gains really flatten out, I will look into doing a mini cut as suggested by P-funk.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2005)

*MonStar*
It is nice indeed.  If I can just pick up all the weight you're losing, then I'll be set.  Thanks Mike.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks DB.  I typically eat the same stuff, but I cheat whenever I want, which seems to be about every 2-3 days on average.  Also, if I run low on food, then I have to improvise.  The improvisations are always clean though.  Like I'll substitute oatmeal for my cereal, or something like that.

*Cold Iron*
I'm feeling them too.  My ass was a tad bit sore this morning.  My hammies still have some mild lingering soreness.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

Do your hamstrings get more worked from your Good AM's or Deadlifts?  I have really been getting some good soreness in my hammies from my deads.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 305 x 1


  wow, that quite a number. I can barely do half that number. Yesterday for some reason i felt sooo woozy during my wo that i gave up halfway through my leg work and went home.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

squats are getting up there!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2005)

Good job on the 305 CP!  That is a lot of weight to be balancing on your back.  I said earlier in another thread (a couple of months ago) that if you had to pick one, deads would be superior to squats.  I've changed my mind on that.  Although I've been working out for years, I never did deads, and squats only high rep/lightweight stuff.  After going heavy on both for several months, I would say the CNS is more taxed when doing heavy squats.  I get a little nervous when squatting a lot of weight (for me).  With a dead, if you don't pull it, you drop it.  Enuf said.  But I still love those deadlifts....


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 16, 2005)

*Wednesday, February 16th*

*soxmuscle*
Definitely good mornings.  My lower back typically experiences the most soreness from deadlifts.

*BulkMeUp*
Keep at it man, you'll get up there.  I felt like I was lagging behind in squats for so long, but they are finally coming along.  They're not anything special yet, but the progress is definitely promising.

*P-funk*
Hell yeah, and it feels awesome.  Thanks funkmaster flex.

*JerseyDevil*
I hear that on the stabilization issues.  For a while, even 225 felt heavy on my back.  My core sand scapula retraction trength has improved a lot though, and it feels just fine now.  I have had to abort squats before because I didn't go down right.  Never so on a deadlift.  Both rule though!  Thanks JD.

*Bench Press ME:*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*CG Incline Press* 
Bar x 10
95 x 3
115 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 1
195 x 1
225 x 1

*Decline Press*
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4

*Seated Cable Rows*
180 x 7
180 x 7
180 x 7

*Upright Rows* 
125 x 7
125 x 7
125 x 7

*Skullcrushers*
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
189

Sick workout today.  My CG incline press felt awesome.  The first time I ever did the exercise it was a tad akward, but now it has blossomed.  I hit 2 plates, and with ease compared to the last time when I hit 215.  Actually, I would have gone for 235, but time was of the essence.  I might got for 235 next week.

Accessory work was also awesome.  I increased the weight on two exercises: decline presses and skull crushers.  I really like decline presses.  I feel like my chest and lats are doing more work, although triceps still take the cake at the very top of the lift.  I dropped several repetitions of the skull crushsers when raising the weight to help make sure I'm cycling intensity.  They felt just fine, and more reps will be coming along shortly.  The other two exercises picked up a repetition or two each.  I will be raising the weight on both of those lifts next time I perform them, but drop the repetitions significantly.

Weight went back up to 189.  It's hanging in here nicely.  Hell, I'm gaining weight even faster than I really wanted.  Those 500 extra calories made a huge difference.  Actually, today I ate 4500, although it was all clean.  I had to wake up earlier than normal, so I had a quick glass of milk and whey before I worked out to ensure I didn't go hungry during the session.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2005)

As always my man w/o's look good!!  105 for skuls is pretty damn good lol...sounds like hell for my elbows LOL!  Every lift is phenominal your presses are really growing nicely!\

Weights growin...those 500+ cals really help.  Before you know it your gonna be hounding that last pound before you hit 200.  

Keep up the good work brotha!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

do you touch your chest on CG inclines??  I have only done the exercise a few times but find it really difficult to touch my chest at that angle with my hands close.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Great w/o Cow and congrats on the 225 CG Incline!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2005)

I have found that GM's are just ackward to me.  I might have to retry them someday.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thursday, February 17th*

*DeadBolt*
I always appreciate the support DB.  Skullcrushers are uncomfortable for my elbows and wrists if I use a narrow grip, but I use the same grip as when I bench press.  This seems to help a lot.

*P-funk*
I touch my upper abs.  I just bring the bar down to where it's comfortable while keeping my elbows tucked.  One of the reasons I like this movement is that I have an increased range of motion.

*rock4832*
Thanks mang.

*soxmuscle*
They were definitely akward the first time I did them.  I just stayed fairly light until I got them down.  Once I got into the groove, I got it.  I think my form on good mornings is superior to that of my squatting form.  I can lock into the groove real well.

*Callisthenics*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest 40 seconds

*Endurance Circuit x 3 - 40 seconds*

*Situps*
25
25
25

*Pushups*
25
25
25

*Pullups*
5
5
5

*Fingertip Pushups*
5
5
5

*Squats*
25
25
25

Rest 40 Seconds

*Cool-down*
Rock Climbers x 25
Jumping Jacks x 50
Full body stretching

*Bodyweight*
187

I decided to lower my rest interval by 10 seconds again.  I dunno why.  I was going to actually stay with the previous rest interval for a few sessions, but I just said fuck it.  Maybe next time I'll drop to 30 seconds just for fun.

Diet was good, although I dropped back down ot 187.  I'll have to see where my weight hangs for the next several days before I make any decisions.  I like to give 2 weeks or so after my latest peak weight before I make changes.  Then I know for sure if I have hit my new maintenance level or something else is wrong.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2005)

*Friday, February 18th*

*Squat/Deadlift DE*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Box Squats* 
Bar x 10
135 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2

*SLDLs*
345 x 4
345 x 4
345 x 3

*Hyperextensions*
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raises* 
10
10
10

*Farmer's Walks*
120s x 1 Way
120s x 1 Way

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
187

It were merely an alright workout today.  I was irritated my SLDLs didn't go up.  However, it isn't because my posterior chain couldn't bare the load like last time.  This time it was purely my grip that prevented me from going further.  I definitely had that 4th repetition in me no problem.  I probably could have done 5 reps for all the sets, maybe even 6.

I kept my hyperextensions the same for this 2nd session, but they were really hard.  My lower back was somewhat hammered from the SLDLs.  Even so, I managed to eek out the last couple of repetitions with decent form, although I think I lost an almost negligible portion of the ROM on the very last repetition.

Hanging leg raises brutalized my abs.  I was definitely happy to go up a repetition here.

Farmer's walks are killer.  I did them because I was pissed about my lacking grip strength.  I figured walks would do the trick.  I made a round trip across the rubberized portion of my gym (The long way) with a 30 second break in the middle.  It was amazing how much that fried my wrists, in a good way.  Everyone was looking at me like a fucking lunatic, huffing and puffing as I trudged away with those dumbbells.  Good shit.

My weight stayed the same again, but I hope it creeps back up in the next couple of days.  190 is so close I can touch it.  Diet was clean today.  I smell a cheat coming this weekend.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2005)

*Saturday, February 19th*

*Bench Press DE*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Speed Bench Press @ 63%* 
Bar x 10
95 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3

*Bench Press*
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 2 + 1 (Spot)

*Pullups*
25 x 5
25 x 5
25 x 5

*DB Incline Press* 
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10

*DB Overhead Extensions*
80 x 4
80 x 4
80 x 4

*Cool-down*
Upper body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
187

Not a bad workout today, although I was slightly dissapointed in my bench pressing.  Besides that, I was pleased.  It's the first time I have done standard bench presses for reps in a while.  I think next time I'll stop just short of lockout, because locking out causes my scapula to fall out of it's retracted state, and then my elbows flare out a bit.  It's weird I decline press more; I guess my weak triceps are showing here.

In increased pullups and DB incline presses by a rep or two a piece.  The incline pressing was really close to failure though.  I just barely locked out my right arm on the very last repetition.  I started to cheat and lift my ass up, but I made sure it stayed planted.  I increased the weight on the overhead extensions, and subsequently decreased the repetitions.

My bodyweight is still hanging around the same.  I'll keep playing the waiting game for a little longer.  I cheated today by eating some chinese food.  It was some general Tso's chicken and some white sticky rice.  I also had a little bit of falafel and cucumber sauce on toasted pita with my dad.  I kept portions reasonable, but I estimate I had somewhere in the neighborhood of 700 additional calories.  I probably hit right around 5000 today.  We'll see what that does to my weight tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Pimp

It's all good, I bench significantly more on decline too. Most do.

How much longer on westside?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2005)

*Cold Iron*

*Callisthenics*

*Warm-up*
100 Jumping Jacks

Rest 40 seconds

*Endurance Circuit x 3 - 40 seconds*

*Situps*
25
25
25

*Pushups*
25
25
25

*Pullups*
5
5
5

*Fingertip Pushups*
5
5
5

*Squats*
25
25
25

Rest 40 Seconds

*Cool-down*
Rock Climbers x 25
Jumping Jacks x 50
Full body stretching

*Bodyweight*
190

I maintained that 40 second rest interval today.  It got me working up a good sweat, and it definitely had my heart rate up.  Despite that, I will be dropping to a 30 second rest interval next week.  Nothing like increasing the intensity.

I ate fairly poorly today, but I will probably be eating clean for the next several days, so it's not a big deal.  Earlier in the day, one of my meals consisted of spaghetti carbonara (Pea, onions, bacon, and egg).  Later in the evening, I had more Chinese food (Kung Pao chicken, Mushu pork, and white rice).  I'm going to just have cottage cheese without the PB tonight as I still have plenty of crap left in my stomach to slow down emptying overnight.  I would say I went maybe 400 calories over my normal allotment to about 4700.  This is just a guess, although I feel it is probably fairly accurate.

On another note, I weighed in at a lovely 190.  This isn't turning out to be such a lean bulk.  I mean, I am still pretty lean, but I am definitely gaining weight quickly.  After about a month, I am up 7-8 pounds.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Hey Pimp
> 
> It's all good, I bench significantly more on decline too. Most do.
> 
> How much longer on westside?



Tomorrow begins my 7th week of this cycle.  I typically go 9-12 weeks before taking a week off.  I play it by ear.  If I feel the need, then I do so.  So, to answer your question, 3-6 weeks.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Whats coming after westside?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 21, 2005)

he's doing HST I believe


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

*Monday, February 21st*

*Squat/Deadlift ME*

*Warm-up*
5 minutes elliptical

*Good Mornings* 
Bunch of warm-up sets...
285 x 1

*DB SLDLs*
110 x 7
110 x 7
110 x 7

*Hyperextensions*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

*Kneeling Cable Crunches* 
190 x 15
190 x 15
190 x 15

*Leg Press*
500 x 7
500 x 7
500 x 7

*Cool-down*
Lower body & core stretching

*Bodyweight*
190

Well, I decided to take one in the ego.  Because my starting strength seems to be so weak, I made the decision that I need to start going deeper on my good mornings.  No more just short of parallel crap.  It knocked 20 pounds of my good mornings, and I might even try to go deeper next time, like a bit below parallel.

All my other stuff went up in terms of reps, except for hyperextensions, on which I increased to weight.

Bodyweight hanging at 190, and diet was clean.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

> Well, I decided to take one in the ego. Because my starting strength seems to be so weak, I made the decision that I need to start going deeper on my good mornings. No more just short of parallel crap. It knocked 20 pounds of my good mornings, and I might even try to go deeper next time, like a bit below parallel.



A wise choice my man.  

I try and take mine down to parallel when i do them as well.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> A wise choice my man.



Yeah, I thought so.  This quote comes to mind: "If you train your weak points you'll be strong, and if you train you strong points you'll be weak."  I don't think I was going as deep as I thought I was before.  I need to start looking in the mirror on the side with just the bar on my back and really get the feel for how low I must go.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice move Cow!  And you'll have that 20lbs back and more in no time!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, and PreMier, I am planning on HST next.  Thanks for fielding that Cold Iron.

*rock4832*
Thanks mang; I know I will!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Are you calling me a mango?!?! Saying I'm sweet?  LOL


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Are you calling me a mango?!?! Saying I'm sweet?  LOL



Yeah honey.  Your tattoos turn me on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

*Tuesday, February 22nd*

*Bodyweight*
190

No workout today, but I'm glad to see my bodyweight hanging at the lovely 190 mark.  In fact, I don't want it jumping up again for another week or so.  I want to remain relatively lean.  Diet stayed clean today.

I've decided that I start HST tomorrow.  I know, it's crazy to just change my mind all of the sudden, but I'm just aching to do a full body workout and change things up.  Here is the routine I have come up with:

Olympic Squats x 2
SLDLs x 2

Bent Rows x 2
Chinups x 2
Upright Rows x 1

Bench Press x 2
Decline Press x 1
Military Press x 2

Decline Situps x 2
Hyperextensions x 2
Standing Calf Raises x 2

This comes out to an even 20 sets.  Direct arm work is skipped, but I don't feel it's necessary.  I'm going to follow to 15-10-5-5 (A second week of 5 reps instead of negatives, as suggested on the HST site) rep scheme throughout the 8 weeks for all lifts except the last 3.  I will be performing 20-15-10-10.  I will be using 1 minute rest intervals.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

looks like a solid program.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Cool man, how many times a week are you doing that?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2005)

*P-funk*
Your vindication is definitely a good thing.  Thanks.

*rock4832*
3 times per week on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.  Obviously, this week it will only be twice because I did a WS workout on Monday.

As a conclusion to this Westside journal, I thought I would post my results for various exercises that have improved significantly.  I started Westside on October 18th, 2004.  My last workout was on February 21st, 2005.  So, these gains are over the course of about 4 months:

Bench Press:           225 x 1  -  255 x 1
Squat:                   255 x 1  -  305 x 1
Deadlift:                 305 x 1  -  375 x 1

CG Bench Press:      175 x 5  -  205 x 5
Yates Rows:           175 x 7  -  225 x 6
SLDLs:                   225 x 6  -  345 x 4
Good Mornings:        175 x 5  -  245 x 3
Decline Situps:          50 x 8  -  65 x 15 & 70 x 8
Hyperextensions:     70 x 10  -  95 x 15 & 100 x 8
Leg Press:              360 x 8  -  500 x 7

These are some of the more dramatic increases in strength.  I made gains in every single lift, but I'm not going to include every lift on this list.

My overall impression of the routine is good.  I enjoyed it, although it does become a little stale over time.  I will definitely come back to it, but I need a change of pace.  These strength gains are almost the same level as my beginner gains that I experienced years ago, so I can't argue with the results.  I wasn't even bulking until the last month or so.  I sort of thought I was, but I was merely maintaining.

This is it for my Westside journal.  Come by and check out my next one, which I will create later tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

i think you messed up on typing your deadlift.  there is no way it could ahve done down!!

great work.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice Increases Cp!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2005)

Those are some excellent increases..  I know your more interested in the strength gains you recieve, but did you see some nice size gains aswell?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i think you messed up on typing your deadlift.  there is no way it could ahve done down!!
> 
> great work.



Haha, yeah, I meant 375.  Thanks Funky.

*yellowmoomba*
I appreciate the support YM!

*soxmuscle*
I wasn't eating enough until the last month.  Although, I did go from about 182 to 190 in the last month when I increased my calories 500 per day over maintenance.  A couple pounds is surely water weight and glycogen stores, but nonetheless, that is a substantial weight gain.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

CP, congrats on all your gains these past four months! You're doing awesome. Can't wait to see what you've got planned for your next phase of training...


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

those are some awesome strength increases CP. Your a dedicated and consistent guy i'm sure you'll do well with HST.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2005)

*GoalGetter*
I started my next phase already and it kicked my ass.  Full body routines rule!  Thanks GG.

*Yanick*
Thanks.  I appreciate the good words.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *GoalGetter*
> I started my next phase already and it kicked my ass. Full body routines rule! Thanks GG.


 i love total body workouts. Where's the new journal?! I wanna see what you're doing! Or did i miss something in earlier posts here?

 EDIT: Never mind about seeing what you're doing. I just saw it a few posts up.  

 woops!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey CP...finally changed the routine up huh?  Hope you benefite from it as well as you did from westside.  Best of luck to ya my man!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Bodyweight*
> 190



10lbs to go and you will be at my goal!



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> but I'm just aching to do a full body workout and change things up.  .


Have you done a 3x/week full body wo previously? if so, how long did it take before you felt it got too much to continue?


----------

